# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  दैनिक पंचांग , राहुकल , चौघड़िया, मुहूर्त , दैनिक राशिफल  तथा कुछ ज्योतिषीय जानकारी ।

## BP Mishra

:bell: मित्रों इस सूत्र में दैनिक पंचांग ,राहुकल ,चौघड़िया, दैनिक राशिफल ,मुहूर्त ,  तथा कुछ ज्योतिषीय जानकारी । उपलब्ध करने की कोशिस करूंगा । जिनका  हमारे जीवन बड़ा महत्व है । आप सभी के  सहयोग की आशा करता हूँ।:bell:


तो प्रस्तुत है आज का पंचांग -
आज का पंचां
 *  दिनाकं**:*-15 जून 2012     
*वर्ष**:*-विक्रम संवत2069, शक संवत1934
*वार**:*-शुक्रवार | Friday
*मास**:*-आषाढ़
*पक्ष**:*-कृष्ण
*तिथि**:*-एकादशी दिन 11:08 बजे द्वादशी
*चंद्रमा**:*-मेष
*नक्षत्र**:*-अश्विनी दिन 12:50 भरणी
*योग:*-अतिगंड
*करण**:*-बालव
*सूर्योदय**:* -05:23 बजे
*सूर्यास्त*-07:20 बज
*राहुकाल**:**-10:30* *से* *12:00 (**दिन)( राहुकाल में शुभ कार्य करना वर्जित हैं।)*
*तिथि**विस्तार**से**:*-योगिनी एकादशी व्रत,
*विशेष योग:**-कार्य सिद्धि योग (सूर्योदय से* *15* *जून को दिन* *12:50* *तक)*
*योग फल**:*-कार्य सिद्धि योग मे किये गये शुभ कार्य मेनिश्चित सफलता प्राप्त होती हैं, एसा शास्त्रोक्त वचन हैं। 


दिशाशूल :पश्चिम दिशा की तरफ।



चौघडिय़ा मुहूर्त : 
प्रात: 05:36 से 07:19 तक चर का,
प्रात: 07:19 से 10:44 तक लाभ व अमृत का, 
दोपहर 12:27 से 02:09 तक शुभ का तथा 
सायं 05:35 से 07:17 तक चर का चौघडिय़ा रहेगा। 



*आज जन्मे बच्चों के नाम व राशि*



समय नक्षत्र चरण पाया राशि नामाक्षर 

05:36 अश्विनी 3 स्वर्ण मेष चो

06:05 अश्विनी 4 स्वर्ण मेष ला

12:51 भरणी 1 स्वर्ण मेष लि

19:38 भरणी 2 स्वर्ण मेष लू

02:25 भरणी 3 स्वर्ण मेष ले


*ग्रह विचार* :सूर्य-मिथुन, चंद्र-मेष, मंगल-सिंह, बुध-मिथुन, गुरु-वृष, शुक्र-वृष, शनि-कन्या, राहु-वृश्चिक, केतु-वृष राशि में स्थितहैं। 


 *शुभाशुभ ज्ञानम्*                  :बुध पुनर्वसु में प्रात: 07:48, शुक्र बाल्यत्व समाप्त सायं 04:40, योगिनी एकादशी व्रत सबका।

----------


## BP Mishra

तो प्रस्तुत है  आज का पंचांग -

*Date   दिन 
*
*16/Jun/2012*

*Vaar(Day)वार* 
*  Saturday शनिवार* 

* Sun Rise सूर्योदय* 
* 05:24:31*

* Sun Set सूर्यास्त* 
* 19:19:16*

*  Tithi तिथि* 
* 12 द्वादशी* 

*  Tithi Ending तिथि समाप्ति*
*  13:45:35*

*   Paksha  पक्ष* 
*  Krishna कृष्ण* 

*  Nakshatra Name नक्षत्र*
* Bharani भरनी* 

*  Nakshatra Ending*

*नक्षत्र समाप्ति 
*
* 16:01:34*

*  Yoga Name योग* 
*  Sukarma सुकर्मा* 

*  Yoga Ending योग समाप्ति* 
*  25:28:47*

* Karan Name  करण* 
*  Gara गर* 

*   Karan Ending कारण समाप्ति* 
*  27:02:31*

----------


## BP Mishra

*Date
*
*17/Jun/2012*

*Vaar(Day)*
*  Sunday*

* Sun Rise*
* 05:24:39*

* Sun Set*
* 19:19:33*

*  Tithi*
* 13*

*  Tithi Ending*
*  16:17:09*

*   Paksha*
*  Krishna*

*  Nakshatra Name*
* Krittika*

*  Nakshatra Ending*
* 19:06:08*

*  Yoga Name*
*  Dhrati*

*  Yoga Ending*
*  26:29:01*

* Karan Name*
*  Vishti*

*   Karan Ending*
*  05:28:27
*



तिथि   संवत :   आषाढ़ कृष्ण त्रयोदशी रविवार सायं 04:16 तक, विक्रम संवत् 2069,   शाके 1934, हिजरी 1433, मुस्लिम माह रज्जब 26, सूर्य उत्तरायण, ग्रीष्म   ऋतु, 17 जून 



 सूर्योदयकालीन नक्षत्र :   कृत्तिका नक्षत्र  सायं  07:05 तक इसके बाद रोहिणी नक्षत्र रहेगा। धृति योग रात्रि 02:28 तक  रहेगा।  वणिज करण सायं 04:16 तक इसके बाद विष्टि करण रहेगा। 



 ग्रह विचार :    सूर्य-मिथुन, चंद्र-वृष, मंगल-सिंह, बुध-मिथुन, गुरु-वृष,  शुक्र-वृष,  शनि-कन्या, राहु-वृश्चिक, केतु-वृष राशि में स्थित है। 



 आज विशेष :   आज धृति योग में हलुआ दान शुभ है। 



 शुभाशुभ ज्ञानम् :   भद्रा सायं 04:16 से रात्रि 05:27 तक, राहु अनुराधा 2 में केतु कृत्तिका 4 में रात्रि 12:58, मास शिवरात्रि। 



 राहुकाल :   सायं 05:31 से 07:13 तक। 



 दिशाशूल :   पश्चिम दिशा में रहेगा। 



 चौघडिय़ा मुहूर्त :   प्रात: 07:19 से ०9:02 तक चर, प्रात: 09:02 से  12:27  तक लाभ व अमृत का तथा दोपहर 02:10 से 03:53 तक शुभ का चौघडिय़ा है। 



 आज जन्मे बच्चों के नाम व राशि 



 समय नक्षत्र चरण पाया राशि नामाक्षर 



 05:37 कृत्तिका 3 स्वर्ण वृष उ 

12:18 कृत्तिका 4 स्वर्ण वृष ए 

19:05 रोहिणी 1 स्वर्ण वृष ओ 

01:47 रोहिणी 2 स्वर्ण वृष वा

----------


## BP Mishra

दैनिक राशिफल17 Jun 2012

                                               [SIZE=4]        
  *मेष*
कार्यक्षमता में वृद्धि होगी। मन में उत्साह, ऊर्जा का संचार होगा। भौतिक सुख-साधनों में रुचि बढ़ेगी। विरोधियों से सतर्क रहें।




  *वृष*
आय-व्यय में संतुलन रहेगा। व्यापारिक मामलों में जवाबदारी बढ़ेगी। संपत्ति संबंधी कार्यों के लिए दिन अनुकूल रहेगा।




  *मिथुन*
आमदनी  के अनुरूप खर्च करें। कार्य में नीरसता की समाप्ति तथा उत्साह की वृद्धि  होगी। उत्तेजना पर संयम रखें। भागीदारी में नए प्रस्ताव प्राप्त होंगे।




  *कर्क*
बुद्धि  का प्रयोग करके धन अर्जित करेंगे। सुख के साधनों की प्राप्ति के योग  बनेंगे। पिछले कार्यों में विशेष सफलता मिलेगी। किसी चिंता से मुक्ति  मिलेगी।

----------


## BP Mishra

*सिंह*
सम्मान के अवसर प्राप्त होंगे। व्यापार में आशानुकूल लाभ होगा। सोचे हुए काम बनेंगे। बौद्धिक चिंतन से आशंकाएं दूर होंगी।



  *कन्या*
किसी  से सहयोग की आशा नहीं करें। पराक्रम में वृद्धि होगी। समाज व परिवार दोनों  क्षेत्रों के कार्य पूर्ण होंगे। आजीविका एवं सुख के साधन जुटा पाएंगे।



  [SIZE=4]
  *तुला*
व्यापार अच्छा चलेगा। संतान की उन्नति खुशी को बढ़ाएगी। दूसरों की देखा-देखी नहीं करें। शुभ कार्यों की योजनाएं बनेंगी।




  *वृश्चिक*

आज के दिन जोखिम, जवाबदारी के कामों से बचकर रहें। विश्वसनीय व्यक्ति का सहयोग मिलेगा। जीवनसाथी से मतभेद होंगे।

----------


## BP Mishra

*धनु*
सुख, शांति, समृद्धि बढ़ेगी। व्यावसायिक सफलता से हर्ष होगा। जवाबदारी के कार्य ठीक से कर पाएंगे। महत्वपूर्ण यात्रा के योग बनेंगे।



  *मकर*
वाद-विवाद  में नहीं पड़ें। प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति से मेल-जोल बढ़ेगा। व्यापार में नए  अनुबंध होंगे। व्यर्थ के दिखावे एवं आडंबरों से दूर रहें।




  *कुंभ*
आपके द्वारा लिए गए निर्णय सही होंगे। कला की तरफ रुझान होगा। आय में वृद्धि के योग हैं। वाहन क्रय करने के योग हैं।




  *मीन*
पारिवारिक जीवन खुशहाल रहेगा। व्यावसायिक सफलता से हर्ष होगा। आत्मविश्वास बढ़ेगा। दुर्व्यसनों पर नियंत्रण रखना होगा।

----------


## BP Mishra

*Date
*
*18/Jun/2012*

*Vaar(Day) वार* 
*  Monday सोमवार* 

* Sun Rise सूर्योदय* 
* 05:24:48*

* Sun Set सूर्यास्त* 
* 19:19:49*

*  Tithi तिथि* 
* 14 चतुर्दशी* 

*  Tithi Ending तिथि समाप्ति*
*  18:35:28*

*   Paksha पक्ष*
*  Krishna कृष्ण* 

*  Nakshatra Name नक्ष त्र* 
* Rohini रोहणी* 

*  Nakshatra Ending**नक्षत्र समाप्ती 
*
* 21:57:12*

*  Yoga Name योग* 
*  Shool शूल* 

*  Yoga Ending योग समाप्ति*
*  27:17:02*

* Karan Name करण* 
*  Vishti विष्ट*

*   Karan Ending कारण समाप्ति*
*  05:28:27*

----------


## BP Mishra

*हिन्दू पंचांग*
हिन्दूसमाज द्वारा माने जाने वाला कैलेंडर[/COLOR] है। इसके भिन्न-भिन्न रूप मे यह लगभग पूरे भारत  मे माना जाता है। पंचांग नाम पांच प्रमुख भागों से बने होने के कारण है,  यह है: पक्ष, तिथी, वार, योग और कर्ण। एक साल मे १२ महीने होते है। हर  महिने मे १५ दिन के दो पक्ष होते है, शुक्ल और कृष्ण।*पंचांग* (पंच + अंग = पांच अंग) हिन्दू काल-गणना की रीति से निर्मित पारम्परिक कैलेण्डर  या कालदर्शक को कहते हैं। पंचांग नाम पाँच प्रमुख भागों से बने होने के  कारण है, यह है- तिथि, वार, नक्षत्र, योग और करण। इसकी गणना के आधार पर  हिंदू पंचांग की तीन धाराएँ हैं- पहली चंद्र आधारित, दूसरी नक्षत्र आधारित  और तीसरी सूर्य आधारित कैलेंडर पद्धति। भिन्न-भिन्न रूप में यह पूरे भारत  में माना जाता है।
[/SIZE]
एक साल में १२ महीने होते हैं। प्रत्येक महीने में १५ दिन के दो पक्ष  होते हैं- शुक्ल और कृष्ण। प्रत्येक साल में दो अयन होते हैं। इन दो अयनों  की राशियों में २७ नक्षत्र भ्रमण करते रहते हैं।१२ मास का एक वर्ष और ७ दिन  का एक सप्ताह रखने का प्रचलन विक्रम संवत से शुरू हुआ। महीने का हिसाब सूर्य व चंद्रमा की गति पैर रखा जाता है। यह १२ राशियाँ  बारह सौर मास हैं। जिस दिन सूर्य जिस राशि मे प्रवेश करता है उसी दिन की  संक्रांति होती है। पूर्णिमा के दिन चंद्रमा जिस नक्षत्र मे होता है उसी  आधार पर महीनों का नामकरण हुआ है। चंद्र वर्ष, सौर वर्ष से ११ दिन ३ घड़ी  ४८ पल छोटा है। इसीलिए हर ३ वर्ष मे इसमे एक महीना जोड़ दिया जाता है जिसे अधिक मास कहते हैं।

----------


## BP Mishra

*तिथि* एक दिन को तिथि कहा गया है जो पंचांग के आधार पर उन्नीस घंटे से लेकर  चौबीस घंटे तक की होती है। चंद्र मास में ३० तिथियाँ होती हैं, जो दो  पक्षों में बँटी हैं। शुक्ल पक्ष में एक से चौदह और फिर पूर्णिमा आती है।  पूर्णिमा सहित कुल मिलाकर पंद्रह तिथि। कृष्ण पक्ष में एक से चौदह और फिर  अमावस्या आती है। अमावस्या सहित पंद्रह तिथि।

तिथियों के नाम निम्न हैं- पूर्णिमा (पूरनमासी), प्रतिपदा (पड़वा),  द्वितीया (दूज), तृतीया (तीज), चतुर्थी (चौथ), पंचमी (पंचमी), षष्ठी (छठ),  सप्तमी (सातम), अष्टमी (आठम), नवमी (नौमी), दशमी (दसम), एकादशी (ग्यारस),  द्वादशी (बारस), त्रयोदशी (तेरस), चतुर्दशी (चौदस) और अमावस्या (अमावस)।


*वार* एक सप्ताह में सात दिन होते हैं:- रविवार, सोमवार, मंगलवार, बुधवार, गुरुवार, शुक्रवार और शनिवार। 

*नक्षत्र* आकाश में तारामंडल के विभिन्न रूपों में दिखाई देने वाले आकार को  नक्षत्र कहते हैं। मूलत: नक्षत्र 27 माने गए हैं। ज्योतिषियों द्वारा एक  अन्य अभिजित नक्षत्र भी माना जाता है। चंद्रमा उक्त सत्ताईस नक्षत्रों में  भ्रमण करता है। 





*नक्षत्रों के गृह स्वामी* 

केतु :    १-अश्विन,10- मघा,19- मूल।शुक्र :    2-भरणी, 11-पूर्वाफाल्गुनी,20- पूर्वाषाढ़।रवि :     3-कार्तिक,12- उत्तराफाल्गुनी,21 - उत्तराषाढ़।चंद्र :      4- रोहिणी,13- हस्त,22- श्रवण।
मंगल :   5-मॄगशिरा,14- चित्रा, 23- श्रविष्ठा।राहु :         6- आद्रा, 15-स्वाति,25- शतभिषा ।बृहस्पति :   7-पुनर्वसु,16- विशाखा,25-  पूर्वभाद्रपदा।शनि .        8-पुष्य, 17-अनुराधा, 26-उत्तरभाद्रपदा।बुध :         9- अश्लेशा,18- ज्येष्ठा, 27-रेवती



अश्विन, अश्लेशा,  मघा, ज्येष्ठा,मूल, रेवती।  ये 6 नक्षत्र *मूल* संज्ञक नक्षत्र कहे जाते है।

----------


## BP Mishra

*योग* योग 27 प्रकार के होते हैं। सूर्य-चंद्र की विशेष दूरियों की स्थितियों  को योग कहते हैं। दूरियों के आधार पर बनने वाले 27 योगों के नाम क्रमश: इस  प्रकार हैं:- विष्कुम्भ, प्रीति, आयुष्मान, सौभाग्य, शोभन, अतिगण्ड,  सुकर्मा, धृति, शूल, गण्ड, वृद्धि, ध्रुव, व्याघात, हर्षण, वज्र, सिद्धि,  व्यातीपात, वरीयान, परिघ, शिव, सिद्ध, साध्य, शुभ, शुक्ल, ब्रह्म, इन्द्र  और वैधृति।



27 योगों में से कुल 9 योगों को अशुभ माना जाता है तथा सभी प्रकार के  शुभ कामों में इनसे बचने की सलाह दी गई है। ये अशुभ योग हैं: विष्कुम्भ,  अतिगण्ड, शूल, गण्ड, व्याघात, वज्र, व्यतीपात, परिघ और वैधृति।


*करण* एक तिथि में दो करण होते हैं- एक पूर्वार्ध में तथा एक उत्तरार्ध में।  कुल 11 करण होते हैं- बव, बालव, कौलव, तैतिल, गर, वणिज, विष्टि, शकुनि,  चतुष्पाद, नाग और किस्तुघ्न। कृष्ण पक्ष की चतुर्दशी (14) के उत्तरार्ध में  शकुनि, अमावस्या के पूर्वार्ध में चतुष्पाद, अमावस्या के उत्तरार्ध में  नाग और शुक्ल पक्ष की प्रतिपदा के पूर्वार्ध में किस्तुघ्न करण होता है।  विष्टि करण को भद्रा कहते हैं। भद्रा में शुभ कार्य वर्जित माने गए हैं।


*पक्ष* प्रत्येक महीने में तीस दिन होते हैं। तीस दिनों को चंद्रमा की कलाओं के  घटने और बढ़ने के आधार पर दो पक्षों यानी शुक्ल पक्ष और कृष्ण पक्ष में  विभाजित किया गया है। एक पक्ष में लगभग पंद्रह दिन या दो सप्ताह होते हैं।  एक सप्ताह में सात दिन होते हैं। शुक्ल पक्ष में चंद्र की कलाएँ बढ़ती हैं  और कृष्ण पक्ष में घटती हैं।

----------


## BP Mishra

* 18/जून/2012
( सोमवार )				
**सूर्योदय :05:45:21*


सूर्यास्त :19:10:58


चंद्रोदय :29:18:47+


चंद्रास्त :18:15:11


शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)


तिथि :चतुर्दशी -18:33:29


पक्ष :कृष्ण पक्ष


नक्षत्र  :rohini  -21:55:42


योग :शूल -27:15:57+


करण : शकुनि-18:33:29

करण :चतुष्पाद -पूर्ण रात्रि


सूर्य राशि :मिथुन


चन्द्र राशि :वृषभ


राहुकाल :07:26:03 -09:06:45


गुलिक :14:08:52 - 15:49:34

यमगंड : 10:47:27 -12:28:10
-
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:01:18 12:55:01

दूमुहूर्त : 12:55:01 - 13:48:43

दूमुहूर्त : 15:36:08 -16:29:51

अमृतकाल :18:20:54 - 20:08:18

वर्ज्य : 12:58:41 - 14:46:05
वर्ज्य : 28:07:01+ -29:53:06+

----------


## BP Mishra

माह  जून 				2012 के ब्रत एवं त्योहार 	  








  01 

 शुक्रवार 
 निर्जला एकादशी 

 04 
 सोमवार 
 चन्द्र ग्रहण 
 ,   वट पूर्णिमा व्रत 

 15 
 शुक्रवार 
 योगिनी एकादशी 

 21 
 बृहस्पतिवार 
 जगन्नाथ रथयात्रा 

 30 
 शनिवार 
 देवशयनी एकादशी

----------


## BP Mishra

19/जून/2012 का पंचांग 
( मंगलवार )

सूर्योदय :05:45:32
सूर्यास्त :19:11:13
चंद्रोदय :नहीं है
चंद्रास्त :19:04:09
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् :2069
महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :अमावस्या- 20:31:57
पक्ष :कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र : mrigashirsha - 24:27:02+
योग :गण्ड- 27:47:27+
करण :चतुष्पाद- 07:35:31
करण :नाग- 20:31:57
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि :
वृषभ- 11:14:09
राहुकाल :15:49:48 - 17:30:30
गुलिक :12:28:22 - 14:09:05
यमगंड :09:06:57- 10:47:40
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:01:31 - 12:55:14
दूमुहूर्त :08:26:40 - 09:20:23
दूमुहूर्त :23:25:01 - 24:07:19+अमृतकाल :14:43:33 - 16:29:38

----------


## BP Mishra

दैनिकराशिफल




18 जून 2012 

*मेष*
आर्थिक वृद्धि के प्रयास निष्फल होंगे। सरकारी मामले उलझेंगे। व्यापार-व्यवसाय में उतार-चढ़ाव से चिंता रहेगी। नए अनुबंध नहीं करें।

*वृष*
आय से अधिक व्यय नहीं करें। परिचित व्यक्ति का सहयोग आपकी परेशानियों को दूर करेगा। व्यापार, काम-धंधे की स्थिति संतोषजनक रहेगी।

*मिथुन*
गुस्सा, आवेश पर काबू रखें। संतान की ओर से अनुकूल परिणाम आएंगे। आध्यात्मिक क्षेत्र में विशिष्ट अनुभव से मन में उत्साह रहेगा।
*कर्क*
व्यापार अच्छा चलेगा। फिजूल की बातों को नजरअंदाज करें। सामाजिक मामलों में आपकी आलोचना होगी। परिवार में सुख-शांति रहेगी।
*सिंह*
आर्थिकस्थिति को लेकर चिंता रहेगी। ईश्वर के प्रति आस्था बढ़ेगी। आवेश में आकरकभी कोई कार्य न करें। सामाजिक आयोजनों में रुचि लेंगे।

*कन्या*
व्यावसायिक कार्य सफल नहीं हो पाएंगे। समय पर कार्य पूरा न होने से तनाव रहेगा। संतान के व्यवहार से मन दुखी होगा।

*तुला*
व्यापारमें निर्णय सोच-समझकर लें। मौके का लाभ उठा सकेंगे। मधुर संबंध बनेंगे, जोलाभदायी रहेंगे। जरूरत से ज्यादा संग्रह नहीं करें।
*वृश्चिक*
व्यापार मध्यम। कोर्ट-कचहरी के कामों में मुश्किलों का सामना करना पड़ेगा। अति उत्साह से हानि होने की आशंका है। घर में विवाद होगा।

*धनु*
मौके का फायदा उठाना आपके हाथ में है। संतान से सुख मिलेगा। भागीदारी में नए अनुबंध लाभकारी होंगे। पारिवारिक समस्या हल होगी।
*मकर*
सोच-समझकर निर्णय लेने से लाभ होगा। निराशा के वातावरण से बाहर निकल सकेंगे। अपनी वस्तुओं को संभालकर रखना आवश्यक है।

*कुंभ*
पारिवारिक जीवन सुखद रहेगा। अनुकूल संयोग प्राप्त होंगे। पुराने रुके कार्य पूरे हो सकेंगे। गृहस्थ जीवन शांतिमय रहेगा।
*मीन*
आज आपको परिश्रम का पूरा फल मिलेगा। व्यापारिक कार्य से की गई यात्रा लाभप्रद रहेगी। पारिवारिक स्थिति संतोषप्रद रहेगी।

----------


## BP Mishra

चौघड़िया 19 जून 2012 
Day Choghadiya 

19June2012
( Tuesday)

मंगलवार

Night Choghadiya 


Rog - 
05:45:32 - 07:26:15

Kaal - 
19:11:13 - 20:30:32


Udyog - 
07:26:15 - 09:06:57

Labh - 
20:30:32 - 21:49:50


Chal - 
09:06:57 - 10:47:40

Udyog - 
21:49:50 - 23:09:09


Labh - 
10:47:40 - 12:28:22

Shubh - 
23:09:09 - 24:28:28+


Amrit - 
12:28:22 - 14:09:05

Amrit - 
24:28:28+ - 25:47:47+


Kaal - 
14:09:05 - 15:49:48

Chal - 
25:47:47+ - 27:07:06+


Shubh - 
15:49:48 - 17:30:30

Rog - 
27:07:06+ - 28:26:25+


Rog - 
17:30:30 - 19:11:13

Kaal - 
28:26:25+ - 29:45:44+

----------


## BP Mishra

*महीनों के नाम* इन बारह मासों के नाम आकाशमण्डल के नक्षत्रों में से १२ नक्षत्रों के नामों पर रखे गये हैं। जिस मास जो नक्षत्र आकाश में प्राय: रात्रि के आरम्भ से अन्त तक दिखाई देता है या कह सकते हैं कि जिस मास पूर्णमाशी को चन्द्रमाजिस *नक्षत्र* में होता है, उसी के नाम पर उस मास का नाम रखा गया है। चित्रा नक्षत्र के नाम पर चैत्र मास (मार्च-अप्रैल), विशाखा नक्षत्र के नाम पर वैशाख मास (अप्रैल-मई), ज्येष्ठा नक्षत्र के नाम पर ज्येष्ठ मास (मई-जून), आषाढ़ा नक्षत्र के नाम पर आषाढ़ मास (जून-जुलाई), श्रवण नक्षत्र के नाम पर श्रावण मास (जुलाई-अगस्त), भाद्रपद (भाद्रा) नक्षत्र के नाम पर भाद्रपद मास (अगस्त-सितम्बर), अश्विनी के नाम पर आश्विन मास (सितम्बर-अक्तूबर), कृत्तिका के नाम पर कार्तिक मास (अक्तूबर-नवम्बर), मृगशीर्ष के नाम पर मार्गशीर्ष (नवम्बर-दिसम्बर), पुष्य के नाम पर पौष (दिसम्बर-जनवरी), मघा के नाम पर माघ (जनवरी-फरवरी) तथा फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र के नाम पर फाल्गुन मास (फरवरी-मार्च) का नामकरण हुआ है।  *महीनों   के नाम*
 *पूर्णिमा   के दिन चन्द्रमा इस नक्षत्र होता है*

 चैत्र
 चित्रा , स्वाति

 वैशाख
 विशाखा , अनुराधा

 ज्येष्ठ
 ज्येष्ठा   , मूल

 आषाढ़
 पूर्वाषाढ़   , उत्तराषाढ़

 श्रावण
 श्रवण , धनिष्ठा, शतभिषा

 भाद्रपद
 पूर्वभाद्र   , उत्तरभाद्र

 आश्विन
 रेवती , अश्विन , भरणी

 कार्तिक
 कृतिका , रोहणी

 मार्गशीर्ष
 मृगशिरा , आर्द्रा

 पौष
 पुनवर्सु   ,पुष्य

 माघ
 अश्लेशा, मघा

 फाल्गुन
 पूर्व   फाल्गुन , उत्तर   फाल्गुन , हस्त

----------


## BP Mishra

*सौरमास* सौरमास का आरम्भ सूर्य की संक्रांति से होता है। सूर्य की एक संक्रांतिसे दूसरी संक्रांति का समय सौरमास कहलाता है। यह मास प्राय: तीस, इकतीस दिनका होता है। कभी-कभी अट्ठाईस और उन्तीस दिन का भी होता है। मूलत: सौरमास (सौर-वर्ष) 365 दिन का होता है। 12 राशियों को बारह सौरमास माना जाता है। जिस दिन सूर्य जिस राशि मेंप्रवेश करता है उसी दिन की संक्रांति होती है। इस राशि प्रवेश से ही सौरमासका नया महीना *शुरू माना गया है। सौर-वर्ष के दो भाग हैं- उत्तरायण छह माहका और दक्षिणायन भी छह मास का। जब सूर्य उत्तरायण होता है तब हिंदू धर्मअनुसार यह तीर्थ यात्रा व उत्सवों का समय होता है। पुराणों अनुसार अश्विन, कार्तिक मास में तीर्थ का महत्व बताया गया है। उत्तरायण के समय पौष-माघ मासचल रहा होता है। मकर संक्रांति के दिन सूर्य उत्तरायण होता है जबकि सूर्य धनु से मकरराशि में प्रवेश करता है। सूर्य कर्क राशि में प्रवेश करता है तब सूर्यदक्षिणायन होता है। दक्षिणायन व्रतों का और उपवास का समय होता है जबकिचंद्रमास अनुसार अषाढ़ या श्रावण मास चल रहा होता है। व्रत से रोग और शोकमिटते हैं।दक्षिणायन में विवाह और उपनयन आदि संस्कार वर्जित है,जब किअग्रहायण मास में ये सब किया जा सकता है अगर सूर्य वृश्चिक राशि में हो।औरउत्तरायण सौर मासों में मीन मास मै विवाह वर्जित है। सौरमास के नाम : मेष, वृषभ, मिथुन, कर्क, सिंह, कन्या, तुला, वृश्*चिक, धनु, कुंभ, मकर, मीन। *चंद्रमास* चंद्रमा की कला की घट-बढ़ वाले दो पक्षों (कृष्*ण और शुक्ल) का जो एकमास होता है वही चंद्रमास कहलाता है। यह दो प्रकार का शुक्ल प्रतिपदा सेप्रारंभ होकर अमावस्या को पूर्ण होने वाला 'अमांत' मास मुख्*य चंद्रमास है।कृष्*ण प्रतिपदा से 'पूर्णिमात' पूरा होने वाला गौण चंद्रमास है। यह तिथिकी घट-बढ़ के अनुसार 29, 30 व 28 एवं 27 दिनों का भी होता है। पूर्णिमा के दिन, चंद्रमा जिस नक्षत्र में होता है उसी आधार पर महीनोंका नामकरण हुआ है। सौर-वर्ष से 11 दिन 3 घटी 48 पल छोटा है चंद्र-वर्षइसीलिए हर 3 वर्ष में इसमें 1 महीना जोड़ दिया जाता है। सौरमास 365 दिन का और चंद्रमास 355 दिन का होने से प्रतिवर्ष 10 दिन काअंतर आ जाता है। इन दस दिनों को चंद्रमास ही माना जाता है। फिर भी ऐसे बड़ेहुए दिनों को 'मलमास' या 'अधिमास' कहते हैं। चंद्रमास के नाम : चैत्र, वैशाख, ज्येष्ठ, अषाढ़, श्रावण, भाद्रपद, अश्विन, कार्तिक, अगहन, पौष, माघ और फाल्गुन।

----------


## BP Mishra

*जून माह के मुख्य व्रत तथा त्यौहार*

1 जून 2012, दिन शुक्रवार, निर्जला एकादशी      व्रत2 जून 2012, दिन शनिवार, शनि प्रदोष व्रत, वट सावित्री      व्रत आरम्भ4 जून 2012, दिन सोमवार, सन्त कबीर      जयन्ती, वट      सावित्री व्रत - पूर्णिमा पक्ष7 जून 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, श्रीगणेश      चतुर्थी व्रत14 जून 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, आषाढ़      संक्रान्ति,15 जून 2012, दिन शुक्रवार, योगिनी एकादशी      व्रत16 जून 2012, दिन शनिवार, शनि प्रदोष व्रत17 जून 2012, दिन रविवार, मास शिवरात्रि      व्रत,19 जून 2012, दिन मंगलवार,, अमावस्या, स्नान-दानादि, आषाढ़ अमावस्या21 जून 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, रथ यात्रा -      श्रीजगन्नाथ पुरी प्रारम्भ25 जून 2012, दिन सोमवार, कुमार षष्ठी      व्रत26 जून 2012, दिन मंगलवार      विवस्वत सप्तमी, आषाढ़      शुक्ल सप्तमी27 जून 2012, दिन बुधवार, श्रीदुर्गाष्टमी, आषाढ़ शुक्ल      अष्टमी28 जून 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, भढ़ली नवमी30 जून 2012, दिन शनिवार, देवशयनी एकादशी      व्रत, चातुर्मास्य      व्रतादि नियम प्रारम्भ

----------


## BP Mishra

*मेष राशि | Aries Sign* मेष राशि भचक्र की पहली राशि होती है. यह अग्नि तत्व राशि है, इसका स्वामी मंगल अग्नि ग्रह है, मेष राशि के जातक ओजस्वी, साहसी तथा दृढ इच्छाशक्ति वाले होते हैं.
 मेष राशि वाले व्यक्तियों के नाम के अक्षर की शुरूआत *चू**,* *चे,* *चो,* *ला,* *ली,* *लू,* *ले,* *लो,* *आ*  अक्षर से होती है.
*क्रमशः 12 राशियों के मासिक राशिफल* *राशिफल मेष राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Mesha Rashi for June 2012*  *मेष राशि के लिए जून जून 2012* मेष राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह मिले जुले परिणाम लेकर आएगा. इस माह मध्य के दौरान कुछ परेशानियां सिर उठा सकती है जिस कारण आप इन समस्याओं को सुलझाने में व्यस्त रह सकते हैं. जून मध्य के बाद का समय इन समस्याओं से कुछ निजात दिला सकता है. इस समय धन लाभ के अच्छे संकेत मिल रहे हैं अचानक धन लाभ के योग भी हैं. इस समय आपके कार्यों में तेजी बनी रहेगी. स्थान परिवर्तन के भी योग बन रहे है. आप नौकरी या व्यवसाय से जुडे़ कामों में कुछ नई रणनीति अपना सकते हैं. परिवार में भाई बहनों से कुछ बातों पर मतभेद हो सकता है. संतान पक्ष की ओर से कुछ अच्छे समाचार प्राप्त हो सकेंगे. समाज में आपकी गतिविधियां तेज होने की संभावना बनती है. 
*मेष राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर* जून माह में मेष राशि के जातकों को नौकरी में अच्छे अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते है. नौकरी या व्यापार के लिए आप कुछ यात्राएं भी कर सकते हैं. इस समय धन का निवेश करते समय थोड़ी सावधानी बरतने की आवश्यकता है. धन के लेन देन संबंधी कार्यों में विशेष ध्यान रखें नहीं तो नुकसान उठाना पड़ सकता है. नौकरीपेशा लोगों के लिए यह महीना ठीक रहेगा. नौकरी में पद्दोन्नति के अवसर भी मिल सकते हैं. कारोबारियों को अचानक धन लाभ मिलने की उम्मीद बनती है. आपने बीते समय में जो महत्वपूर्ण फैसला लिया है उसके परिणाम के लिए आपको कुछ इंतजार करना पड़ेगा. अत: आप प्रतीक्षा करें फल अवश्य प्राप्त होगा. 
*मेष राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012* इस समय विद्यार्थियों को अपने प्रयासों में तेजी लानी होगी. माह के आरंभ समय में शिक्षार्थियों को ध्यान एकाग्र करने में दिक्कत आ सकती है. शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में आप अपने लिए कुछ नए विषयों का चयन कर सकते हैं जो छात्र विदेशी भाषा सीखने का कोर्स करने की सोच रहे हैं उनके लिए यह समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. प्रतियोगिताओं में भाग लेने वालों को काफी मेहनत करने की आवश्यकता है. 
*मेष राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ* मेष राशि के जातकों को इस माह के अंत तक कुछ स्वास्थ्य संबंधी दिक्कतें परेशान कर सकती हैं. इस दौरान आपको अपने खान पान पर ध्यान देने की आवश्यकता है. बेकार के विचारों तथा जल्दबाजी या आवेगी सोच से बचें. परिवार के किसी वृद्ध सदस्य का स्वास्थ्य परेशानी का कारण बन सकता है. गले संबंधी रोग के कारण तकलीफ हो सकती है तथा मानसिक रुप से दबाव सिर दर्द का कारण बन सकता है.
*मेष राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार* इस समय लम्बी यात्रा पर जाने के योग बन रहे हैं. परिवार में किसी वरिष्ठ सदस्य का खराब स्वास्थ्य चिंता का कारण हो सकत है. जून के अंत में जीवन-साथी के साथ संबंधों में नई ताजगी देखने को मिल सकती है. यह समय संतान के लिए विशेष शुभ फलदायी रह सकता है तथा जिन्हें संतान की कामना है वह इस समय को अनुकूल मानकर अपना कार्य करें.
इस समय आपकी धार्मिक कार्यों में रुचि बढ़ेगी. परिवार का वातावरण प्रभावित हो सकता है. संबंधों में तनाव की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है इसलिए संभव हो सके तो स्वयं पर नियंत्रण कर सकते हैं. इस समय आप अपने परिवार से कुछ समय के लिए दूर भी हो सकते हैं. विवाह योग्य युवक-युवतियों के लिए विवाह के प्रस्ताव आ सकते हैं..
*मेष राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय* मेष राशि के जातकों को इस माह भगवान शिव की उपासना करनी चाहिए इसके साथ ही साथ प्रतिदिन शिव मंदिर के दर्शन प्राप्त करने चाहिए.

----------


## BP Mishra

*जून माह में ग्रहों की स्थिति*सूर्य मध्य माह तक वृषभ राशि में रहेंगे. उसके बाद 15 जून 2012, 22:44 पर मिथुन राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे.
 मंगल जून माह के तीसरे सप्ताह तक सिंह राशि में विचरण करेगें. उसके  बाद 21 जून को 24:01(22 जून, 00:01 पर) पर कन्या राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे..  बुध 4 जून 2012, 18:32 पर मिथुन राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे. उसके बाद 21 जून 2012, 18:43 पर बुध कर्क राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे..   गुरु जून के पूरे माह में वृष राशि में विचरण करेंगे..शुक्र 27 जून 2012, 20:36 पर मार्गी अवस्था में वृष राशि में भ्रमण करेंगे.  शनि माह के तीसरे सप्ताह तक वक्री अवस्था में कन्या राशि में रहेगें.  उसके बाद 25 जून 2012, 13:30 पर मार्गी अवस्था में विचरण करेंगे. राहु पूरे माह वृश्चिक राशि में रहेगें.    केतु पूरे माह वृष राशि में रहेगें. गुरु तथा शनि नव-पंचम योग में रहेगें.    4 जून 2012 तक वृष राशि में पंचग्रही योग बनेगा - सूर्य, गुरु, बुध, शुक्र तथा केतु एक साथ स्थित होगें.    5 जून से 13 जून तक चतुर्ग्रही योग बनेगा. यह योग सूर्य, गुरु, शुक्र तथा केतु के मिलन से बनेगा.

----------


## BP Mishra

किसी मित्र को अपनी राशि के बार मेन जानना है तो बताए।

----------


## calvitf

सर्व प्रथम पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी को धर्म क्षेत्र मे सूक्ष्मतम जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए बधाई देता हूँ

----------


## BP Mishra

> सर्व प्रथम पंडित बी पी मिश्रा जी को धर्म क्षेत्र मे सूक्ष्मतम जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए बधाई देता हूँ


 सूत्र पर पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ! एक आप ही तो हो जो हमारा उत्साह वर्धन करते रहते हो।  हमारा यह एक छोटा सा प्रयास है। प्रभु देखो इसमें कितनी सफलता प्रदान करता है। हमारे द्वारा उपलब्ध करायी गई जानकारी यदि किसी मित्र के लिए उपयोगी साबित हुई तो हमारा सूत्र शुरू करना सार्थक होगा।

----------


## BP Mishra

*20/जून/2012( बुधवार )				का पंचांग 
*सूर्योदय : 05:45:44

सूर्यास्त : 19:11:27
चंद्रोदय : 06:10:13

चंद्रास्त :19:50:58

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 
2069

महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)


तिथि :प्रतिपदा - 22:06:16

पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : ardra आर्द्रा   -26:34:37+
योग : वृद्धि -27:59:43+
करण : किस्तुघ्न - 09:22:19


करण :बव - 22:06:16

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : मिथुन
राहुकाल : 12:28:35 -14:09:18
गुलिक : 10:47:52 -12:28:35
यमगंड :07:26:27 - 09:07:10

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : कोई नहीं
दूमुहूर्त : 12:01:44 -12:55:27
अमृतकाल : 15:41:27 -17:25:5
वर्ज्य : 09:35:42 -11:20:12

----------


## BP Mishra

*चौघड़िया 20 जून 2012*
 Day Choghadiya 					
 20
June
2012
( Wednesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Labh  - 
  05:45:44 - 07:26:27
  Udyog  - 
  19:11:27 - 20:30:45

  Amrit  - 
  07:26:27 - 09:07:10
  Shubh  - 
  20:30:45 - 21:50:04

  Kaal  - 
  09:07:10 - 10:47:52
  Amrit  - 
  21:50:04 - 23:09:23

  Shubh  - 
  10:47:52 - 12:28:35
  Chal  - 
  23:09:23 - 24:28:42+

  Rog  - 
  12:28:35 - 14:09:18
  Rog  - 
  24:28:42+ - 25:48:00+

  Udyog  - 
  14:09:18 - 15:50:01
  Kaal  - 
  25:48:00+ - 27:07:19+

  Chal  - 
  15:50:01 - 17:30:44
  Labh  - 
  27:07:19+ - 28:26:38+

  Labh  - 
  17:30:44 - 19:11:27
  Udyog  - 
  28:26:38+ - 29:45:57+

----------


## BP Mishra

*वृष राशि | Taurus Sign* वृषभ  राशि दूसरी राशि है. यह पृथ्वी तत्व राशि है अत: इस राशि के  जातकों में  सहन शक्ति अच्छी होती है तथा यह लोग व्यवहारिक होते हैं. इस  प्रकार के लोग  सामाजिक होते हैं और अन्य लोगों को आदर की नजर से देखते है  तथा सत्कार करने  में हमेशा आगे रहते हैं. इनके नाम के अक्षर की शुरुआत *ई,  ऊ, ए, ओ, वा, वी,  वू, वे, वो* अक्षरों से होती है.

*             राशिफल वृषभ राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Vrishabh Rashi for June 2012         
*  *                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जून 2012*               वृष राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह आर्थिक क्षेत्र में बदलाव  वाला बना रह सकता है. आपको इस समय धन के मामले में तंगी का सामना भी करना  पड़ सकता है. मंगल के राशि परिवर्तन के कारण आपकी अनेक मानसिक चिंताएं भी  बढ़ सकती हैं और आपको अत्यधिक गुस्सा भी आ सकता है. अपने क्रोध पर नियंत्रण  रख कर ही आप अपनी अनावश्यक समस्याओं से निजात पा सकेंगे वर्ना यह हालात  आपकी परेशानियों में इजाफा ही करेंगे. इस समय अपने परिवार के साथ या अकेले  ही किसी यात्रा पर भी जा सकते हैं इस कारण बाहरी स्थानों और बाहरी  व्यक्तियों से संबंध मजबूत बनने की संभावना बनती है.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जून 2012 मे कैरियर*                कैरियर के क्षेत्र में आप अपने को स्थापित करने की जद्दोजहद  में लगे रह सकते हैं. कार्य क्षेत्र में अपने सहयोगियों के साथ आगे बढने  की होड़ सी लगी रह सकती है. व्यापार से जुडे़ लोगों को धन का निवेश करने से  पहले पूरी तरह से निश्चिंत होकर ही आगे कदम बढाना चाहिए क्योंकि आप पर इस  समय आर्थिक रुप से दबाव की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है.
प्रोफेशनल लाइफ के लिए कुल मिलाकर यह समय मिश्रित फल देने वाला रह सकता  है. माह के आरंभ में यदि किसी प्रकार से धन प्राप्ति हो रही है वह आगे जाकर  धन की तंगी में भी बदल सकती है. इसलिए आपको चाहिए की आर्थिक रुप से सोच  समझ कर कदम बढाएं.
* 		वृषभ राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*वृषभ राशि के छात्रों को पढाई में अच्छा स्थान पाने के लिए खूब मेहनत  करनी होगी. बच्चों को चाहिए कि वह खेल कूद के साथ-साथ अपनी पढाई पर भी  ध्यान दें. जो छात्र घर से बाहर जाकर शिक्षा प्राप्त करने की चाहत रखते हैं  उन्हें अभी थोडा़ ओर इंतजार करना पड़ सकता है. आप अपनी भाग्य के भरोसे नही  बैठ सकते इस समय आपको अपनी प्रतिभा दिखाने के लिए कडा़ संघर्ष करना  पडे़गा. शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में कुछ रुकावट भी आ सकती है लेकिन आपको चाहिए  कि आप बिना निराश हुए अपने लक्ष्य पर ध्यान केन्द्रित रखें आने वाला समय  आपको आपकी मेहनत अनुसार फल अवश्य प्रदान करेगा. 
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*               स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह माह कुछ समस्या प्रधान रह सकता  है. उच्च रक्तचाप एवं ह्रदय संबंधी रोग परेशान कर सकते हैं. स्वास्थ्य के  खराब होने के कारण थकावट भी बनी रह सकती है. काम में मन न लग पाना या  कमजोरी जैसी परेशानियां सामने आ सकती हैं. कोई पुराना रोग पुन: उभर कर  परेशानी में डाल सकता है. आपको चाहिए कि आप कुछ व्यायाम अवश्य किया करें  इससे आपको  ताजगी का अनुभव होगा. आपको चाहिए कि आप बुरी आदतों का त्याग  करें. ज्यादा ठंडा खाने से परहेज करें अन्यथा तबियत खराब हो सकती है. इस  समय पित्त-विकार भी बढ़ सकते हैं. जून माह के मध्य में स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धी  चिन्ता कुछ कम हो जाएगी. 
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जून 2012 में परिवार*                सामाजिक रुप से आप अपने को बेहतर रुप से स्थापित कर सकेंगे.  कुछ प्रत्यक्ष-अप्रत्यक्ष शत्रुओं का सामना भी करना पड़ सकता है. आप अपने  परिवार के साथ एक अच्छा समय व्यतीत कर सकते हैं. इस महीने आपको जीवन साथी  का सहयोग प्राप्त हो सकता है. आपका साथी आपको हर प्रकार से मदद करने के लिए  इच्छुक रहेगा. आपको चाहिए कि आप महत्वपूर्ण विषयों में जीवनसाथी की सलाह  अवश्य लें. प्रेम संबंधों के लिए समय सामान्य ही है. आप अपने प्रेमी के साथ  एक अच्छा समय बिता सकेंगे. दांपत्य जीवन के लिए यह महीना अनुकूल रहेगा.  संतान की ओर से कुछ परेशानी उत्पन्न हो सकती है. परिवार के साथ किसी  मांगलिक कार्यक्रम में जाने की योजना भी बनाएंगे.

*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जून 2012 में उपाय*                           वृषभ राशि के जातकों का चाहिए कि व्यस्नों से दूर रहें. मां  दुर्गा की पूजा आराधना करें तथा नियमित रुप से मंदिर जाकर भगवान का  आशिर्वाद प्राप्त करें. गरीबों को खाना खिलाएं और सूर्य देव कि पूजा करें

----------


## BP Mishra

*             मुहूर्त योग  - How to Calculate Muhurat 
* 
मुहूर्त  के संदर्भ में वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का अपना महत्व है परन्तु इन तीनों के  योग से जो मुहूर्त बनता है उसका विशेष महत्व है (Muhurtha yogas may be  made of Vaar, Tithi and Nakshatra). इसका कारण यह है कि जब हम वार, तिथि  और नक्षत्र में से किसी एक के पक्ष से शुभ अथवा अशुभ समय का विचार करते हैं  तो कई उत्तरदायी कारक पीछे छूट जाते हैं. परन्तु तीनों के योग के आधार पर  जब विचार करते हैं तो ऎसा नहीं होता और हम अधिकतर महत्वपूर्ण कारको को  ध्यान में रखकर शुभ मुहूर्त निकाल पाते हैं. इसलिए किसी कार्यक्रम अथवा  समारोह के लिए शुभ मुहूर्त का चुनाव तभी करना करना चाहिए जब वार, तिथि और  नक्षत्र तीनों पक्ष में हों. 
*तिथि और वार का शुभ योग (Auspicious Yogas of Tithi and Weekday)* 
*अमृत योग (Amrit Yoga)*- रविवार व मंगलवार को जब नन्दा  तिथि , सोमवार व शुक्रवार को भद्रा तिथि, बुधवार को जया तिथि, गुरुवार को  रिक्ता तथा शनिवार को पूर्णा तिथि पड़ रही हो तो अमृ्त योग बनता है. 

*सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)*- जब शुक्रवार को नन्दा तिथि,  बुधवार को भद्रा तिथि, मंगलवार को जया तिथि , शनिवार को रिक्ता तिथि तथा  गुरुवार को पूर्णा तिथि पड़ रही हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता है. 
*तिथि और वार का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Weekday and Tithi)* 
*दुग्ध योग (Dagdha Tithi Yoga)*- जब रविवार को 12वीं  तिथि पड़ रही हो, सोमवार को 11वीं तिथि पड़ रही हो, मंगलवार को 5वीं तिथि  पड़ रही हो, बुधवार को दूसरी व तीसरी तिथि हो, गुरुवार को 6वीं तिथि हो  तथातिथि को शनिवार को 9वीं तिथि पड़ रही हो तो दुग्ध योग बनता है़. 

*काक्रच योग (Kakrach Yoga)*- जब शनिवार को 6वीं तिथि हो तो करकक्षा योग बनता हैं. इस योग से व्यक्ति को अच्छा फल नहीं मिलता. 

*समवर्तक योग (Samvartak Yoga)*- बुधवार को पहली तिथि हो तथा रविवार को 7वीं तो समवर्तक योग बनता है. यह योग भी शुभ फल नहीं देता. 

*हुताशन योग (Hutashan Yoga)*- जब रविवार को 12वीं तिथि  , सोमवार को 6वीं तिथि हो, मंगलवार को 7वीं तिथि , बुधवार को 8वीं तिथि,  गुरुवार को 9वीं तिथि, शुक्रवार को 10वीं तिथि तथा शनिवार को 11वीं तिथि हो  तो दुग्ध योग बनता है. 

*विष योग (Visha Yoga)-* रविवार को जब चौथी तिथि पड़  रही हो, सोमवार को 6वीं तिथि हो, मंगलवार को 7वीं तिथि हो, बुधवार दुसरी  तिथि, शुक्रवार 9वीं तिथि तथा शनिवार 7वीं तिथि पडं रही हो तो विष योग बनता  है़.

----------


## BP Mishra

*तिथि और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Tithi and Nakshatra)
* 
*अशुभ योग-* जब 12वीं तिथि और अस्लेशा नक्षत्र एक साथ  हो, पहली और उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र एक साथ हो, दुसरी तिथि अनुराधा, पांचवीं  तिथि मेघ, तीसरी तिथि उत्तरा नक्षत्र में, 11वी रोहिणी, 13वीं स्वाति अथवा  चित्रा, 7वीं हस्त अथवा मूल, 9वीं कृतिका, 8वीं तिथि पूर्व भाद्रपद तथा  6वीं तिथि रोहिणी के साथ हो तो शुभ फल नही मिलता. 
दस महिने जिनमें भाग्य का साथ नहीं मिलता- जब अनुराधा नक्षत्र दुसरी  तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, तीनों उत्तरा में से कोई भी तीसरी तिथि के  साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो. मेघ अथवा हस्त नक्षत्र 5वीं तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रहा हो , चित्रा अथवा स्वाति जब 13वीं तिथि के साथ तथा रोहिणी 8वीं  तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो तो भाग्य का साथ नहीं मिलता. 
*वार और नक्षत्र का शुभ योग (Weekday and Nakshatras)* 
*सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)-* अगर रविवार और उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, हस्त, मूल, उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, उत्तर भाद्रपद अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र  सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो, मंगलवार और अस्वनी, उत्तरफाल्गुनी, उत्तरभाद्रपद अथवा  रेवति नक्षत्र का सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो, बुधवार और कृ्तिका, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  पूर्व फाल्गुनी, अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा , उत्तरशादा अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद का  सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो तथा शुक्रवार और उत्तरा फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा, स्वाति,  अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, घनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक , पूर्व  भाद्रपद अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद का सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता है.  इसी तरह रविवार के दिन मूल नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन धनिष्ठा, बुधवार के  दिन कृ्तिका, गुरुवार के दिन पुनरवासु, शुक्रवार के दिन पूर्व फाल्गुनी और  शनिवार के दिन स्वाति नक्षत्र हो तो दूसरे सिद्ध योग बनते हैं. 

*सर्वत सिद्धी योग (Sarvartha Siddhi Yoga)*- अगर  रविवार के दिन अस्वनी, पूष, हस्त, उत्तरा फाल्गुनी, मूल, उत्तरशादा अथवा  उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन रोहिणी, मृ्गशिरा, पूष, अनुराधा  अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार के दिन अस्वनी, कृतिका, अस्लेशा अथवा रेवति  नक्षत्र हो, बुधवार के दिन कृतिका, रोहिणी, मृगसिरा, अनुराधा नक्षत्र हो,  गुरुवार के दिन अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, अनुराधा अथवा रेवती नक्षत्र हो,  शुक्रवार के दिन अस्वनी, पुनरवासु , अनुराधा, श्रवण, अथवा रेवति तथा शनिवार  के दिन रोहिणी, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो तो सर्वत सिद्धि योग बनता  है. 

*अमृत योग (Amrit Yoga)-* सोमवार के साथ रोहिणी,  मृ्गसिरा, पुनरवासु, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र होने से, मंगलवार के साथ  मृगसिरा, पुनरवासु, पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा अथवा  स्वाति नक्षत्र होने से, बुधवार के दिन अद्रा, पुनरवासु, पूष, अस्लेषा,  मेघ, हस्त, चित्रा, स्वाति, विशाखा अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के  साथ अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, मेघ, अथवा स्वाति नक्षत्र होने से, शुक्रवार  के साथ अस्वनी, भरणी ,पूर्व फाल्गुनी अथवा रेवाति नक्षत्र होने से, शनिवार  के साथ कृतिका, रोहिणी स्थाविशक अथवा स्वाति नक्षत्र के होने से अमृ्त योग  बनता है. 

*शुभ योग (Shubha Yoga)-* बुधवार के साथ रोहिणी,  ज्येष्ठ, स्थाविशक अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के साथ  भरणी, अस्लेशा, विशाखा, अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ, मूल, पूर्ववैशादा उत्तरशादा,  श्रवण अथवा धनिष्ठा नक्षत्र तथा शनिवार के दिन अस्वनी, भरणी, मृ्गसिरा,  अद्रा, पूष, मेघ, विशाखा, अनुराधा,ज्येष्ठ, मूल, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, श्रवण,  धनिष्ठा, पूर्व भाद्रपद तथा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के होने से शुभ योग बनता  है. 

*शुभ माध्यम योग (Shubh Madhyam Yoga)-* रविवार के साथ  भरणी, कृतिका, रोहिणी, मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा, पुनरवासु, अस्लेशा, पूर्व  फाल्गुनी,चित्रा, स्वाति, पूर्ववैशादा, धनिष्टा, स्थाविशक अथवा  पूर्वभाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से, मंगलवार के दिन भरणी, कृ्तिका, रोहिणी,  ज्येष्ठ, मूल, पूर्ववैशादा अथवा श्रवन नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के दिन  हस्त, चित्रा, पूर्व भाद्रपद अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से शुभ  माध्यम योग बनता है. 

*शोभन योग (Shobhan Yoga)*- सोमवार के साथ अस्वनी,  भरणी, कृ्तिका, अद्रा, पुष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, अनुराधा,  ज्येष्ठ, मूल, धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक, पूर्व भाद्रपद अथवा रेवती नक्षत्र होने  से शोभन योग बनता है. 

*श्री योग (Shree Yoga)-* शुक्रवार के साथ भरणी, कृ्तिका, मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा अथवा पुनरवासु नक्षत्र के होने से श्री योग बनता है. 
इस तरह के संयोजन से जो मुहूर्त योग बनता है वह अत्यधिक शक्तिशाली होता है तथा तमाम तरह की परेशानियों को खत्म कर देता है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*वार और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Inauspicious Yogas of Weekday and Nakshatra)
* 
*दग्ध योग (Dagdha Yoga)-* जब रविवार को भरणी नक्षत्र  हो, सोमवार को चित्रा नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार को उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र, बुधवार को  धनिष्ठा, गुरुवार को उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो, शुक्रवार को ज्येष्ठ  नक्षत्र हो तथा शनिवार को रेवाति नक्षत्र हो तो दग्धयोग बनता है. 
इसी तरह गुरुवार के दिन अगर कृतिका, रोहिणी तथा मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी और स्थाविशक नक्षत्र हो तो दुर्घटना का दग्ध योग बनता है. 

*यमगंड योग (Yam**** Yoga)-* अगर रविवार के दिन मेघ  नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन विशाखा, मंगलवार के दिन अद्रा, बुधवार के दिन  मूल , गुरुवार के दिन कृ्तिका, शुक्रवार के दिन रोहिणी तथा शनिवार के दिन  हस्त नक्षत्र हो तो यमगंड योग बनता है. 

*अटपटा योग (Atpata Yoga)-* अगर रविवार को विशाखा,  सोमवार को पूर्ववैशादा, मंगलवार को धनिष्टा, बुधवार को रेवाति, गुरूवार को  रोहिणी, शुक्रवार को पूष तथा शनिवार को उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो तो अटपटा  योग बनता है. 

*मृ्त्यु योग (Mrityu Yoga)-* अगर रविवार को अनुराधा,  सोमवार को उत्तरशादा, मंगलवार को स्थाविशक, बुधवार को अस्वनी, गुरुवार को  मृ्गसिरा, शुक्रवार को अस्लेशा, और शनिवार को हस्त नक्षत्र हो तो मृत्यु  योग बनता है. इसी तरह रविवार के दिन वैशाखा, सोमवार को पूर्ववैशादा,  मंगलवार को धनिष्टा, बुधवार को अनुराधा, गुरुवार के साथ मृ्गसिरा, शुक्रवार  के साथ स्वाति अथवा रोहिणी तथा शनिवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र हो तो दुसरा  मृत्यु योग बनता है जो आपदा का कारक होता है. शनिवार के साथ पुनरवासु,  अस्लेशा, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा तथा अथवा  रेवाति के संयोग से भी मृ्त्यु योग बनता है. 

*अर्धदृष्टी योग (Antardrishti Yoga)-* अगर शनिवार के  दिन ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार के दिन  पूर्व भाद्रपद, बुधवार के दिन भरणी, गुरुवार के दिन अद्रा, शुक्रवार के दिन  मेघ, शनिवार के दिन चित्रा नक्षत्र हो तो अर्धदृष्टी योग बनता है. 

*नाश योग (Naash Yoga)-* जब रविवार के साथ अस्वनी, मेघ,  विशाखा, अनुराधा अथवा ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के साथ कृ्तिका, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, चित्रा, विशाखा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा, उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र  हो, मंगलवार के दिन मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा, विशाखा, उत्तरशादा, धनिष्ठा.  स्थाविशक, पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र हो, बुधवार के साथ अस्वनी, भरणी, मूल,  धनिष्ठा अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र हो, गुरुवार के साथ उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो,  शुक्रवार के साथ रोहिणी, पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, विशाखा, ज्येष्ठ तथा शनिवार  के साथ रेवति नक्षत्र हो तो नाश योग बनता है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का शुभ योग (Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra combinations that are positive)
* 
*सूत योग (Soot Yoga)-* रविवार् के साथ पूष, हस्त अथवा  मूल नक्षत्र हो और 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, सोमवार के  साथ मृगसिरा, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो और 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से  सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, मंगलवार के साथ अस्वनी, रोहिणी, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  उत्तरशादा, पूर्व भाद्रपद, अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से  सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, बुधवार के साथ अस्वनी, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, पूर्ववैशादा  अथवा पूर्वभाद्रपद, 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, गुरुवार के  साथ पुनरवासु, पूर्वशाठा, अथवा रेवाति 13वीं तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, शुक्रवार के साथ उत्तर फाल्गुनी, स्वाति अथवा स्थाविशक पहली, दूसरी  अथवा तेरहवीं तिथि से सम्पर्क बना रही हो, शनिवार के साथ रोहिणी, स्वाति  अथवा धनिष्ठा दुसरी, तीसरी अथवा 12वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो तो सूत  योग बनता है. यह योग कई तरह से शुभफलदायी होता है. 

*सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)-* रविवार और पहली, चौथी,  छ्ठवीं,सातवीं अथवा बारहवीं तिथि पूष, हस्त, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, मूल  उत्तरशादा, श्रवन अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र से सम्पर्क बना रही हो.  सोमवार और भद्रा तिथि रोहिणी, मृ्गसिरा, पुनर्वासु, चित्रा, श्रवण,  धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्पर्क बना रही हो,  मंगलवार और नन्दा अथवा भद्रा तिथि अस्वनी, मृ्गसिरा, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  चित्रा, अनुराधा, मूल,धनिष्ठा अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, बुधवार और भद्रा अथवा जया तिथि रोहिणी, मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, अनुराधा अथवा उत्तरशादा के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो. गुरूवार और  चौथी तिथि 5वीं, 7वीं, 9वीं,13वीं तिथि अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, मेघ,  स्वाति, पूर्ववैशादा, पूर्वभाद्रपद, अथवा रेवाति से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो,  शुक्रवार और नन्दा अथवा भद्रा तिथि अस्वनी, भरणी, अद्रा, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  चित्रा, स्वाति, पुर्ववैशादा, अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, शनिवार और भद्रा अथवा रिक्ता तिथि रोहिणी, स्वाति, विशाखा, अनुराधा,  धनिष्टा अथवा स्थाविशक नक्षत्र से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता  है. 
*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra)* 
विष योग (Visha Yoga)- जब रविवार और पांचवी तिथि कृ्तिका नक्षत्र के  साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब सोमवार और दुसरी तिथि चित्रा नक्षत्र के साथ  सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब मंगलवार और पूर्णमा तिथि रोहिणी नक्षत्र के साथ  सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब बुधवार और 7वीं तिथि भरणी नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, जब गुरुवार और 13वीं तिथि अनुराधा नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना  रही हो, जब शुक्रवार और 6वीं तिथि श्रवण नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, जब शनिवार और 8वीं तिथि का रेवाति नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बन रही हो तो  विष योग बनता है. 

*विनाश योग (Vinaash Yoga)*- रविवार और तीसरी, चौथी,  आठवीं, नौवीं, तेरहवीं अथवा बारहवीं तिथि भरणी, मृगसिरा, अस्लेशा, विशाखा,  अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ अथवा धनिष्ठा नक्षत्र से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो. सोमवार और  7वीं, 6वीं, 11वीं तिथि कृतिका, भरणी मेघ, अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा  अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, मंगलवार और पहली,  दुसरी, 7वीं, 8वीं अथवा 10वीं तिथि अद्रा, पुनर्वासु, पूर्ववैशादा,  उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक अथवा ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, बुधवार और दुसरी, तीसरी, आठवीं अथवा नौवीं तिथि अस्वनी, भरणी,  पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, मूल, धनिष्ठा अथवा पूर्वभाद्रपद के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो. गुरूवार और 6वीं, 8वीं, 9वीं,12वीं अथवा 13वीं तिथि कृ्तिका, रोहिणी  मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तरफाल्गुनी, अनुराधा, विशाखा अथवा स्थाविशक से सम्पर्क  बना रही हो, शुक्रवार और दूसरी, तीसरी, 6वीं, 8वीं, 10वीं अथवा 11वीं तिथि  रोहिणी, पुनर्वासु, मेघ, विशाखा, अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ, श्रवण अथवा धनिष्ठा  नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, शनिवार और तीसरी, 7वीं, 9वीं अथवा  11वीं तिथि भरणी, पुनर्वासु, पूष, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, हस्त,  पूर्ववैशादा, श्रवण अथवा उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र हो तो विनाश योग बनता है. 
*वार,तिथि और नक्षत्र के कार्यक्रम को दोहराने वाले योग (Repitition Yogas made using Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra)* 
वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र से बनने वाले कुछ योग ऎसे होते हैं जो किसी भी  कार्यक्रम को दोहराते है. यह योग उन कार्यो को करने के लिए उपयुक्त होते  हैं जिन्हें हम एक से अधिक बार करना चाह्ते हैं. परन्तु यह सभी तरह के  कार्यो के लिए शुभ नहीं होते जैसे- शादी. 

*त्रीपुष्कर योग (Tri-pushkar Yoga)*- दिन शुभ होता है  जब भद्रा तिथि त्रिपद नक्षत्रों के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो त्रिपुष्कर  योग बनता. इस योग के बनने से यह संकेत मिलता है कि हम कोई भी कार्य तीन बार  कर सकते हैं. 

*द्विपुष्कर योग (Dwi-pushkar Yoga)-* दिन शुभ होता है  जब भद्रा तिथि द्विपद नक्षत्रों के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो द्विपुष्कर  योग बनता. इस योग के बनने से यह संकेत मिलता है कि हम कोई भी कार्य दो बार  कर सकते हैं. 
*वार,तिथि, नक्षत्र योग के सम्बन्धित शक्तियां (Related concepts to Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra Yogas)* 
अगर हम वार, तिथि, नक्षत्र के सम्बन्ध में शक्ति की बात करें तो वार और  नक्षत्र योग वार तिथि योग से तीन गुना शक्तिशाली होता है. वार तिथि  नक्षत्र योग वार नक्षत्र योग से तीन गुना शक्तिशाली होता है. तिथि नक्षत्र  योग इन सभी से कम शक्तिशाली होता है. 
*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र योग का प्रभाव (The impact of Muhurtha Yogas)* 
भारत में विभिन्न प्रकार के वार,तिथि और नक्षत्र के योग पाये जाते हैं  तथा वैश्विक स्तर पर भी इसका महत्व है, क्योंकि इन्हीं के आधार पर मुहूर्त  का निर्धारण किया जाता है, मुहूर्त निकालने के लिए ज्योतिष ही एक आधार है.  अगर सभी कारकों को ध्यान में रखकर सही मुहूर्त निकाला गया हो तो कोई भी  इसके प्रभाव को चुनौती नहीं दे सकता. 
*अच्छे सम्बन्ध का लाभ (Benefits of good election)* 
अगर वार, तिथि नक्षत्र का अच्छा सम्बन्ध होने से भविष्य के सन्दर्भ में  कार्य करना लाभप्रद और शुभ होता है, किसी भी शुभ योग के होने से व्यक्ति  को अच्छी सफलता मिलती है. अगर वार,तिथि का योग पक्ष में नहीं है तो व्यक्ति  को कार्य नहीं करना चाहिए.

----------


## BP Mishra

*21/जून/2012  का पंचांग 
( बृहस्पतिवार )				*
सूर्योदय :05:45:57

सूर्यास्त : 19:11:39

चंद्रोदय : 07:03:32

चंद्रास्त :20:35:17

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : द्वितीया - 23:14:00

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : punarvasu  - 28:16:08+

योग :ध्रुव - 27:51:05+

करण :बालव - 10:43:33

करण : कौलव - 23:14:00

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : मिथुन - 21:53:16

राहुकाल : 14:09:31 - 15:50:14

गुलिक :09:07:22 - 10:48:05

यमगंड : 05:45:57 -07:26:39

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:01:57 -12:55:39दूमुहूर्त : 10:14:31 -11:08:14
दूमुहूर्त : 
15:36:48 - 16:30:31

अमृतकाल : 25:41:59+ - 27:24:45+


वर्ज्य :15:25:22 - 17:08:08

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*   					 						Day Choghadiya 					
 21
June
2012
( Thursday) 
  					 						Night Choghadiya 					

  Shubh  - 
  05:45:57 - 07:26:39
  Amrit  - 
  19:11:39 - 20:30:58

  Rog  - 
  07:26:39 - 09:07:22
  Chal  - 
  20:30:58 - 21:50:17

  Udyog  - 
  09:07:22 - 10:48:05
  Rog  - 
  21:50:17 - 23:09:36

  Chal  - 
  10:48:05 - 12:28:48
  Kaal  - 
  23:09:36 - 24:28:55+

  Labh  - 
  12:28:48 - 14:09:31
  Labh  - 
  24:28:55+ - 25:48:14+

  Amrit  - 
  14:09:31 - 15:50:14
  Udyog  - 
  25:48:14+ - 27:07:32+

  Kaal  - 
  15:50:14 - 17:30:57
  Shubh  - 
  27:07:32+ - 28:26:51+

  Shubh  - 
  17:30:57 - 19:11:39
  Amrit  - 
  28:26:51+ - 29:46:10+

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मिथुन राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Mithun Rashi for June 2012*  *                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जून 2012
*                 मिथुन राशि के जातकों को इस समय कुछ बदलावों का सामना करना  पड़ सकता है. आप अपने प्रयासों द्वारा लोगों की मदद करने की चाह रखेंगे.  इस माह आप अंदर से उत्साहित रहेंगे और कोशिश करेंगे कि आपके आस-पास के लोग  भी खुश रहें. आप व्यवहार कुशलता से काम लेंगे जिससे किसी को आपसे कोई  शिकायत नहीं हो लेकिन ग्रहों के स्थिति परिवर्तन के कारण आपके प्रयासों में  अवरोध आ सकते हैं.
संतान की तरफ से अपेक्षित परिणाम आपके लिए चिंता का कारण बन सकते हैं.  इस समय आप क्रोध अधिक कर सकते हैं. इस समय आपको बड़े आश्वासन प्राप्त हो  सकते हैं लेकिन कार्यों में देरी संभव है. आपको चाहिए कि धैर्य से काम लें  और जल्दबाजी करने से बचें. मध्य माह में स्थिति में सुधार की संभावना  बनेगी.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जून 2012 मे कैरियर*               आजीविका के क्षे़त्र में आपको आगे बढ़ने का अच्छा अवसर मिल  सकता है. आपकी आय में वृद्धि होगी तथा नये लोगों से मिलने का भी मौका  मिलेगा. नौकरीपेशा लोगों को पदोन्नति के अवसर मिल सकते हैं. आपसे द्वेष  रखने वाले सहकर्मी आपके मान-सम्मान को नुकसान पहुंचाने का प्रयास कर सकते  हैं. इसलिए अपने विचार एवं दृष्टिकोण को व्यक्त करते समय सावधान रहें.  व्यवसाय से जुड़े लोगों के लिए भी माह लाभदायक रहेगा कारोबारियों के लिए  लाभ के योग बन रहे हैं. लाभ के जो भी अवसर प्राप्त होंगे उन्हें गवाएं  नहीं. प्रॉपर्टी डीलरों के लिए भी माह अच्छा रहने वाला है. जो लोग बाहर  जाकर अपने व्यवसाय को आगे बढाना चाहते हैं उनके लिए समय अनुकूल रहेगा.
*मिथुन राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*इस माह आप पढ़ाई पर ध्यान देंगे तो, इसका आपको अच्छा परिणाम मिलेगा.  मेहनत करने से न केवल आपका आत्मविश्वास बढ़ेगा बल्कि शिक्षकों से भी आपको  प्रोत्साहन प्राप्त हो सकता है. जो लोग विदेश जाकर शि़क्षा ग्रहण करना  चाहते हैं उन्हें अपने प्रयासों में तेजी लाने की आवश्यकता है, आपके लिए  योग्य समय है. जो लोग लिखित प्रतियोगिता परीक्षा के परिणाम का इंतजार कर  रहे हैं उन्हें इस महीने अच्छे परिणाम प्राप्त हो सकते हैं.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*             स्वास्थ्य के लिये समय औसत है. आपके स्वभाव में परिवर्तन आने  की संभावनाएं बन रही है. अत्यधिक सोच-विचार के कारण आपके मन में भ्रम की  स्थिति रह सकती है. इस अवधि में जहां तक हो सकें आपको निराशा से बचना  चाहिए. यात्राओं में ऊंचे स्थान पर सावधानी बरते, चोट लग सकती है. माता के  स्वास्थ्य का विशेष ध्यान रखे. माह मध्य में आपके स्वभाव में क्रोध भाव  अधिक रहेगा. अधिक जोखिम, साहस लेकर कार्य करना स्वास्थ्य के लिये हितकारी  नहीं रहेगा. इसके अन्तिम भाग में घूमने फिरने के लिये समय निकाल पाने के  कारण, आपमें नया जोश व उर्जा शक्ति आने की संभावना बन सकती है.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जून 2012 में परिवार*मिथुन राशि के जातकों को इस माह परिवार कि ओर से कुछ तनाव मिल सकता है.  परिवार के किसी सदस्य के खराब स्वास्थ्य को लेकर कुछ परेशानी हो सकती है.  परिवार को साथ लेकर यात्रा पर जाने का प्रोगराम बना सकते हैं. माता-पिता  पूरा सहयोग मिलेगा, छोटे भाई बहनों के साथ छुट पुट तकरार हो सकती है जो कुछ  समय के लिए ही रहेगी. कार्यों में नकारात्मक परिणाम भी मिल सकते हैं लेकिन  यदि आप अपने कार्य के प्रति समर्पित रहेंगे तो असफलता भी सफलता में बदल  सकती है. प्रेम संबंधों के लिए यह माह अनुकूल रहेगा.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जून 2012 में उपाय*             माह के शुभ फलों में वृद्धि के लिए विष्णु सहस्रनाम का पाठ  करें. कुलदेवता की पूजा कीजिए इससे आप अशुभ प्रभाव से बचे रह सकते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कर्क राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Karka Rashi for June 2012*  *                 कर्क राशि के लिए जून 2012
*                इस माह के आरम्भ से ही आप आत्मविश्वास से परिपूर्ण और  आशावादी रहेंगे. इस माह आप ऊर्जा से भरपूर रहेगें और किसी भी चुनौती का  सामना करने के लिए तैयार रहेंगे. ग्रहों की एकादश भाव में युति धन लाभ के  संकेत दे रही है. आपमें बातचीत की कला निखरेगी. बच्चों की शिक्षा को लेकर  आप थोड़े चिन्तित हो सकते हैं, लेकिन कोई बड़ी समस्या नहीं आएगी. महिलाएं  अपने अंदर सहनशीलता महसूस करेंगी. पारिवारिक जीवन आनन्दमय रहेगा. आप अपने  परिवार पर पूरा ध्यान देंगी जिससे आपके परिवार के लोग एवं परिवार का माहौल  खुशियों से भरा रहेगा. 
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*                कर्क राशि के जातकों को नौकरी में अच्छे संकेत प्राप्त  होंगे. कार्यक्षेत्र में तरक्की भी मिल सकती है. मंगल का गोचर आजीविका की  दृष्टि से आपके लिए अनुकूल रह सकता है आप अपने प्रयासों में अधिक मेहनत  करेंगे. कार्यक्षे़त्र में कुछ असहज महसूस कर सकते हैं. सहकर्मियों के साथ  कुछ नोक झोंक हो सकती है. इस माह मेहनत एवं लगन से आप जो भी काम करेंगे  उसका आपको आने वाले समय लाभ मिल सकता है. इसलिए प्रयास में कमी नहीं करें.  सहकर्मियों के साथ अच्छा व्यवहार करना चाहिए. आपके लिए सलाह है कि क्रोध पर  नियंत्रण रखें और कूटनीतिक दांवपेचों को समझें. व्यवसायियों के लिए यह माह  सामान्य है उन्हें कुछ नए सौदे मिलने की संभावना भी बन रही है. आय के  मुकाबले खर्च इन दिनों अधिक हो सकता है. इससे आप मानसिक परेशानी महसूस कर  सकते हैं.
*कर्क राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*शिक्षा की दृष्टि से आपके लिए शुभ स्थिति है. मन को एकाग्र करने की  कोशिश करेंगे तो पढ़ाई में अच्छा कर सकते हैं. इस ओर लगन पूर्वक ध्यान देने  से आपको अच्छा परिणाम मिलेगा.
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*               इस माह आमतौर पर आप स्वस्थ रहेंगे. कोई बड़ी परेशानी होने की  संभावना नहीं है. लेकिन आपके जीवनसाथी को रक्त सम्बन्धी रोग का सामना करना  पड़ सकता है. अंदेशा है कि स्वास्थ्य लाभ हेतु उन्हें अस्पताल ले जाना पड़  सकता है. इस समय उच्च रक्तचाप की समस्या कुछ परेशान कर सकती है. भाग - दौड  में कमी कर शरीर को पूर्ण आराम देना उचित रहेगा. इस समय में रोगों से लडने  की शक्ति अधिक होने से आप शीघ्र स्वास्थय लाभ प्राप्त करेगें. स्वास्थय  आपके अनुकूल हो सकता है, बशर्ते की इस समय में भोजन में नियमितता बनाये  रखें.
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*            आपका पारिवारिक जीवन सौहार्दपूर्ण एवं सुखद होगा. दाम्पत्य जीवन  में किसी तरह की परेशानी आने की संभावना कम है. आप दोनों के बीच बेहतर  तालमेल बना रहेगा. बच्चों की शिक्षा को लेकर आप थोड़े चिन्तित हो सकते हैं,  लेकिन कोई बड़ी समस्या नहीं आएगी. कामकामी महिलाएं अपने अंदर सहनशीलता  महसूस करेंगी. स्वभाव में काल्पनिकता का गुण रहेगा. आप अपने प्रयासों को  अधूरा नहीं छोडेंगे. संतोष भाव में बढोतरी करने का प्रयास करना चाहिए. बडी  गलतियों को शीघ्र क्षमा कर देते है. 
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*             कन्याओं को भोजन कराएं और गरीबों की नि:शुल्क मदद करें इसके  साथ ही साथ नियमित रुप से मंदिर जाएं और सामर्थ के अनुसार दान करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल सिंह राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Singh Rashi for June 2012*  *                 सिंह राशि के लिए जून 2012
*            जून माह सिंह राशि के जातकों के लिए अनुकूल रहेगा. इस समय कुछ  महत्वपूर्ण बदलाव हो सकते हैं. काम के क्षेत्र में अच्छी सफलता मिल सकती  है. माह के प्रथम सप्ताह में आप अपने को आर्थिक रुप से मजबूत पा सकते हैं.  कार्य क्षेत्र में आप अच्छा प्रदर्शन कर सकेंगे जिससे आपको सम्मान एवं  प्रतिष्ठा भी प्राप्त हो सकती है. इस समय आपका जोश बढे़गा और आप कुछ ज्यादा  जल्दबाजी में हो सकते हैं. आप किसी भी कार्य में जोश और उत्साह तो रखें  लेकिन अपनी सोच और समझ का दायरा भी बढाएं क्योंकि हो सकता है कि जोश मे लिए  हुए कुछ निर्णय परेशानी का सबब न बन जाएं. दांपत्य जीवन में सुधार बना  रहेगा बस माह मध्य के बाद कुछ दिक्कतें आ सकती हैं.
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर* 		  इस समय आपकी व्यस्तता पूरी तरह से कार्यक्षेत्र में बनी रहेगी.  व्यवसायिक क्षेत्र में नए प्रयोग करना इस समय लाभकारी सिद्ध हो सकता है.  नौकरी या स्थानान्तरण के लिए इस समय प्रयास कर सकते है. ऋण अथवा लेन-देन के  कार्य सरलता पूर्वक किये जा सकते है. व्यवसायिक यात्राएं आपके व्ययों की  अधिकता का कारण बन सकती है. आत्मविश्वास कि स्थिति के कारण कार्यक्षेत्र की  बाधाओं में कमी आयेगी. इस समय में शेयर बाजार में धन विनियोजन करना उचित  नहीं है. कोई नई साझेदारी आरम्भ कर सकते हैं. आवश्यकता पडने पर आपको  अधिकारी से सहायता भी प्राप्त हो सकती है. अधिकारियों के अनुशासनात्मक रुख  का विरोध करने के स्थान पर उनकी सलाह से काम करना उचित रहेगा.
*सिंह  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*इस माह शिक्षा के प्रति आप काफी उत्साहित रहेंगे. व्यावसायिक पाठयक्रमों  में एडमिशन लेने वालों के लिए अच्छा अवसर है. परिक्षाओं में आप अच्छा  प्रदर्शन करेंगे. इस समय आपके द्वारा की मेहनत आपको अच्छे परिणाम प्रदान कर  सकती है. अपनी प्रतिभा के माध्यम से आप माह के उत्तरार्ध में किसी भी  चुनौती का सामना करने में सक्षम रहेंगे. माह मध्य में कुछ समस्याओं के कारण  आपका ध्यान पढा़ई से हट सकता है आपको चाहिए कि ऎसे समय में आप अपने आप को  स्थिति के अनुरूप ढालते हुए व्यवहार में शांति लाएं. माता पिता को चाहिए कि  वह बच्चों को प्रेम पूर्वक समझाएं और उनकी मदद करें.
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*               स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह माह स्वास्थ्य मामलों में सामान्य  बना रह सकता है. परिवार के किसी सदस्य की बीमारी में कुछ चिंता उत्पन्न कर  सकती है. माह मध्य में आपके स्वभाव में अल्पकाल के लिये निराशा का भाव आ  सकता है. मन को शान्तचित रखें. जीवन साथी के स्वास्थय में उतार-चढाव लगे रह  सकते है. आप के स्वभाव में क्रोध का भाव अधिक रह सकता है. मामूली मौसमी  बीमारियां हो सकती हैं. शारीरिक रोग आपको शीघ्र प्रभावित नहीं कर पायेगें.

*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*                 इस महीने आपको जीवनसाथी का पूर्ण सहयोग प्राप्त होगा.  प्रेम प्रेम संबंधों में सुधार होगा तथा एक दूसरे के प्रति विश्वास एवं  सम्मान में वृद्धि होगी. अविवाहितों के लिए विवाह के नए योग बन सकते हैं.  परिवार में कुछ शुभ व मांगलिक कार्य भी संपन्न हो सकते हैं. आप इस समय धर्म  कर्म के कार्यों को करने कि रुचि रखेंगे. वाहन इत्यादि सुख की प्राप्ति हो  सकती है.संतान पक्ष की ओर से कुछ शुभ संकेत मिल सकते हें तथा उन्हें अपने  प्रयासों में सफलता भी मिलेगी जिससे समाज में आपको सम्मान भी प्राप्त हो  सकता है. 
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*             सिंह राशि वालों को शुभ फल में वृद्धि एवं अशुभ प्रभाव से बचने  के लिए रविवार के दिन गणेश जी की पूजा करनी चाहिए. चावल, चांदी एवं दूध का  दान करें तथा जरूरतमंद व्यक्ति को भोजन कराएं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*22/जून/2012 का पंचांग 
( शुक्रवार )				*
सूर्योदय : 05:46:10


सूर्यास्त : 19:11:51


चंद्रोदय :07:57:56


चंद्रास्त :21:17:07


शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना


विक्रम संवत् :2069


महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)


तिथि :तृतीया - 23:53:55


पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष


नक्षत्र  :pushya  - 29:30:26+


योग : व्याघात - 27:20:36+


करण :तैतिल - 11:37:29


करण :गर - 23:53:55

सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : कर्क

राहुकाल :10:48:18 - 12:29:01


गुलिक :07:26:53 - 09:07:35


यमगंड :15:50:26 - 17:31:09


अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:02:09 - 12:55:52

दूमुहूर्त :08:27:18 - 09:21:01

दूमुहूर्त :12:55:52 - 13:49:35

अमृतकाल : 22:46:37 -24:27:34+
वर्ज्य :12:40:54 -14:21:51

----------


## BP Mishra

23/जून/2012
( शनिवार )				
सूर्योदय : 05:46:24


सूर्यास्त :19:12:03

चंद्रोदय : 08:52:49
चंद्रास्त : 21:56:57
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069


महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)


तिथि :चतुर्थी -24:05:23+

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : ashlesha  -पूर्ण रात्रि
योग : 
हर्षण- 26:27:42+

करण : वणिज  -12:03:14
करण : विष्टि -24:05:23+
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि :कर्क


राहुकाल : 09:07:49 - 10:48:31

गुलिक : 05:46:24 -07:27:07
यमगंड : 14:09:56 -15:50:38

अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:02:22 - 12:56:05

दूमुहूर्त :05:46:24 - 06:40:07

दूमुहूर्त :06:40:07 -  07:33:49अमृतकाल : 28:37:44+ -30:16:50+

वर्ज्य : 18:43:11 -20:22:16

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table 23 jun 2012*  Day Choghadiya  

23
June
2012
( Saturday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

 Kaal  - 
  05:46:24 - 07:27:07
 Labh  - 
  19:12:03 - 20:31:22

 Shubh  - 
  07:27:07 - 09:07:49
 Udyog  - 
  20:31:22 - 21:50:42

 Rog  - 
  09:07:49 - 10:48:31
 Shubh  - 
  21:50:42 - 23:10:01

 Udyog  - 
  10:48:31 - 12:29:13
 Amrit  - 
  23:10:01 - 24:29:21+

 Chal  - 
  12:29:13 - 14:09:56
 Chal  - 
  24:29:21+ - 25:48:41+

 Labh  - 
  14:09:56 - 15:50:38
 Rog  - 
  25:48:41+ - 27:08:00+

 Amrit  - 
  15:50:38 - 17:31:20
 Kaal  - 
  27:08:00+ - 28:27:20+

 Kaal  - 
  17:31:20 - 19:12:03
 Labh  - 
  28:27:20+ - 29:46:3

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कन्या राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Kanya Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 कन्या राशि के लिए जून 2012
*            कन्या राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह सामान्य रहेगा. माह के  प्रथम भाग में आपको कुछ सुख की अनुभूति प्राप्त होगी. आपके द्वारा किए  कार्यों को लोग पसंद भी कर सकते हैं. इस समय मिलने वाले सुख में वृद्धि की  संभावना भी बन सकती है. आर्थिक रुप से कुछ तंगी का सामना करना पड़ सकता है  परंतु यह अधिक चिंता की बात नही है. समय के अनुरुप परिवर्तन होना संभव है.  आप व्यवहारिक प्रकृ्ति के है.
आपके प्रति विपरीत लिंग में विशेष रुप से आकर्षण रहता है. आप को अपनी  उर्जा को व्यर्थ नष्ट होने से बचना चाहिए. आप अपने मित्रों में लोकप्रियता  प्राप्त कर सकते हैं. इस समय आपको कई विषयों को जानने कि रुचि रहेगी तथा आप  कार्यों को सीखने की इच्छा रखेंगे.   
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*              इस माह आपकी प्रोफेशनल लाईफ अच्छे लाभ प्रदान कर सकती है.  आपको अपने कार्य क्षेत्र में नई ऊंचाइयां प्राप्त हो सकती हैं, स्थानांनतरण  के अवसर भी प्राप्त हो सकते हैं. नौकरीपेशा लोगों को इस महीने विशेष  उपलब्धि मिल सकती है. सहकर्मियों के साथ अच्छा समय व्यतीत हो सकता है.  व्यापारियों के लिए निवेश के दृष्टिकोण से यह समय श्रेष्ठ है. परंतु निवेश  करते समय बाजार के जोखिमों के प्रति पूर्ण रुप से सजग रहना आवश्यक है.
  सरकारी टेंडर मिलने की संभावना बनती है. आप इस माह किसी अन्य  व्यवसाय को करने की सोच सकते हैं. आप किसी अन्य व्यवसाय या नौकरी को करने  से पहले अनुकूल समय की प्रतीक्षा करें और उचित अवसर की तलाश करें. समय को  अनुकूलता से व्यतीत करें. जिन व्यक्तियों का अपना बिजनेस है वह विदेशों से  संबंध स्थापित कर सकते हैं या विदेशों से सामान क्रय करके अपने देश में  बेचने की योजना बना सकते हैं.  		*कन्या राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*छात्रों को शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में अधिक मेहनत करने की आवश्यकता रहेगी.  आप इस समय अपने आप को अन्य कामों में अधिक व्यस्त रख सकते हैं. इस कारण आप  पढा़ई पर पूरा ध्यान केन्द्रित कर पाने में सक्षम नही हो पाएंगे. इसलिए  विद्यार्थियों को चाहिए कि वह अपना अमूल्य समय पढाई की ओर लगाएं तभी अनुकूल  परिणाम प्राप्त हो सकेंगे.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*                आपकी परेशानियों का कुप्रभाव आपकी सेहत पर पड़ सकता है. इस  माह आपको पेट संबंधी समस्याओं का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इससे कोई-ना-कोई  बीमारी आपके शरीर को घेर सकती है. यदि आपका स्वास्थ्य ही बिगड़ जाएगा तब आप  कार्य पर ध्यान नहीं दे पाएंगें. मानसिक परेशानियों तथा स्वयं में  आत्मविश्वास बनाए रखने के लिए आप मेडिटेशन का सहारा लें. नियमित रुप से  व्यायाम करें.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*                परिवार के साथ अच्छा समय बिताएंगे. काम या मनोरंजन के लिए  किसी यात्रा पर भी जा सकते हैं. इस समय आपको चाहिए कि आप अपनी वाणी पर  नियंत्रण रखें क्योंकि हो सकता है कि आप के मुख से निकली कोई बात किसी के  लिए दुख का कारण बने. परिजनों से किसी बात पर वैचारिक मतभेद भी हो सकते है.  लेकिन माता-पिता का सहयोग अवश्य प्राप्त होगा. जीवनसाथी के साथ आपका  व्यवहार अच्छा बना रहेगा. आप उनकी इच्छा का पालन करने की चेष्ठा करेंगे.  प्रेमियों के लिए यह समय कुछ खास अच्छा नही है संबंधों में सफलता लाने के  लिए चाहिए कि आप व्यर्थ के तर्क वितर्क से बचें. परिवार में किसी नए सदस्य  का आगमन भी हो सकता है.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*          मंगलवार और शनिवार के दिन हनुमानजी को सिंदूर और चमेली का तेल चढ़ाएं तथा शनि देव का पूजन करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल तुला राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Tula Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 तुला राशि के लिए जून 2012
*              जून माह का समय तुला राशि के जातकों के लिए अनुकूल रह सकता  है. इस माह के दौरान आप अपने कार्यों को उत्साह पूर्वक करने की चाह रखेंगे.  अपने कार्यों के द्वारा आप समाज में अपनी भूमिका को सशक्त रुप से निभा  सकेंगे तथा लोगों से आपको समान एवं स्नेह प्राप्त होगा. आर्थिक रुप से  अच्छे अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते तथा इस समय में आपके शत्रुओं की स्थिति कमजोर बनी रहेगी. भाग्य का सहयोग आपके  साथ बना रहेगा.  पुरुषार्थ को बनाये रखने से धन वृ्द्धि की जा सकती है. 
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*             इस समय कैरियर के क्षेत्र में कुछ नए अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते  हैं. यह समय आपके कार्य कौशल के प्रदर्शन का समय हो सकता है. नौकरी में  पद्दोन्नति एवं बोनस इत्यादि प्राप्त हो सकता है. व्यापार में साझेदारी  द्वारा आगे बढा जा सकता है तथा कुछ नए सौदे भी मिलने की संभावना बन रही है.  रुके हुए या अटके हुए काम आगे बढ सकते हैं. नौकरी में सहकर्मियों का सहयोग  प्राप्त होगा तथा आप अपने बॉस को अपने कार्य से प्रभावित कर सकने में  सक्षम हो सकते हैं. माह मध्य के दौरान आपके विरोध में कुछ बातें उठ सकती  हैं लेकिन इस समय आप इन सब बातों से प्रभावित नहीं होंगे. यदि शेयर बाजार  में निवेश करने की सोच रहें हैं तो सोच-समझ कर निवेश करें.  
*तुला  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*तुला राशि के छात्रों को कम मेहनत में ही अच्छा परिणाम मिल सकता है. आप  दोस्*तों के साथ ज्*यादा से ज्*यादा समय बिता सकते हैं लेकिन ध्*यान रखें  कि मस्*ती कहीं ज्*यादा न हो जाए. यह समय आपके चहुँमुखी विकास का समय है.  शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में अच्छा प्रदर्शन करने का समय है. नौकरी की तैयारी में  लगे हुए छात्रों के लिए समय अच्छा बना रह सकता है.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*               कार्यो की अधिकता के कारण आपको आराम करने के अवसर कम ही  प्राप्त होंगे. इसके अलावा निद्रा में कमी के योग भी बन रहे है. माह मध्य  में सिरदर्द की शिकायत हो सकती है. संतान को इस समय में विशेष देखभाल की  आवश्यकता रहेगी. माह मध्य भाग में जीवनसाथी का स्वास्*थ्*य भी चिंता का  कारण बन सकता है. तबीयत में जल्द सुधार आ सकता है. स्वयं के स्वास्थ्य को  लेकर इस महीने आपको किसी तरह की चिंता करने की जरूरत नहीं है. अधिक ठंडी  चीजों का सेवन करने से परहेज करें.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार* परिवार का माहौल इस समय आपको सुकून प्रदान करने वाला हो सकता है. किसी शुभ  कार्य हेतु कुछ धार्मिक कार्यों एवं पूजा इत्यादि का आयोजन किया जा सकता  है. मामा पक्ष की ओर से आपको प्रेम एवं सहयोग प्राप्त होगा. आपके नए मित्र  बन सकते हैं. इस समय आप भूमि संबंधी कार्यों पर कुछ धन खर्च कर सकते हैं.  प्रेम संबंधों के लिए समय अच्छा रहेगा. दांपत्य जीवन में साथी के साथ अच्छा  समय व्यतीत कर सकते हैं. छोटे भाई बहनों की ओर से अच्छे समाचार प्राप्त  होने की संभावना बन रही है. परिवार के वरिष्ठजनों का आशीर्वाद प्राप्त  होगा.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*सुखमय और समृद्धशाली बनने के लिए आपको चाहिए कि आप गाय  एवं पक्षियों को भोजन कराएं तथा दुर्गा मां का ध्*यान करते हुए दुर्गा  चालीसा का पाठ करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशि और नाम | Astrological signs and Names* *मेष राशि | Aries Sign
*मेष  राशि भचक्र की पहली राशि होती है. यह अग्नि तत्व राशि है, इसका  स्वामी  मंगल अग्नि ग्रह है, मेष राशि के जातक ओजस्वी, साहसी तथा दृढ  इच्छाशक्ति  वाले होते हैं. मेष राशि वाले व्यक्तियों के नाम के अक्षर की  शुरूआत *चू,  चे, चो, ला, ली, लू, ले, लो, आ*  अक्षर से होती है.

*वृष राशि | Taurus Sign
*वृषभ  राशि दूसरी राशि है. यह पृथ्वी तत्व राशि है अत: इस राशि के  जातकों में  सहन शक्ति अच्छी होती है तथा यह लोग व्यवहारिक होते हैं. इस  प्रकार के लोग  सामाजिक होते हैं और अन्य लोगों को आदर की नजर से देखते है  तथा सत्कार करने  में हमेशा आगे रहते हैं. इनके नाम के अक्षर की शुरुआत ई, * ऊ, ए, ओ, वा, वी,  वू, वे, वो*अक्षरों से होती है.

*मिथुन राशि | Gemini Sign*मिथुन  राशि तीसरी राशि है यह द्विस्वभव वाली राशि होती है. इस राशि के  जातक में  बहुमुखी प्रतिभा होती है. कार्य को जल्दी और चतुरायी से करने की  क्षमता  रखते हैं. संवेदनशीलता और चंचलता इनके व्यक्तित्व में समाहित है.  इनके नाम  के अक्षर की शुरुआत - *का, की, कू, घ, ङ, छ, के, को, ह* जैसे  अक्षरों से होती  है.

*कर्क राशि | Cancer Sign
*राशि  चक्र की चौथी राशि है. कर्क रशि वालों में अपने विचारों के प्रती  दृढ़  रहने की शक्ति होती है. इनमें अपार कल्पना शक्ति होती है, स्मरण  शक्ति बहुत  तीव्र होती है, इनके नाम के अक्षर की शुरुआत -*ही, हू, हे, हो,  डा, डी, डू,  डे, डो* अक्षरों से होती है.

*सिंह राशि | Leo Sign
*यह  राशिचक्र की पांचवीं राशि है. इस राशि वाले लोग जुबान के पक्के होते  हैं,  शाही जीवन जीना पसंद होता है. मर्यादा मे रहना अच्छा लगता है और  निड़र होते  हैं. इस राशि के नाम के अक्षर की शुरुआत-  *मा, मी, मू, मे, मो,  टा, टी,  टू, टे* जैसे अक्षरों से होती है.

*कन्या राशि | Virgo Sign
*यह  भचक्र की छठी राशि है. इस राशि के जातक दिमाग की अपेक्षा ह्रदय से  काम  लेना अधिक पसंद करते हैं. इस राशि के लोग संकोची और शर्मीले स्वभव के  होते  हैं. इस राशि के नाम के अक्षर की शुरूआत - *ढो, पा, पी, पू, ष, ण, ठ,  पे, पो*  अक्षरों से होते हैं.

*तुला राशि | Libra Sign
*यह भचक्र की सातवीं राशि है. तुला राशि के जातक आकर्षक व्यक्तित्व के   स्वामी होते हैं. जीवन की कठिन परिस्थितियों को भी सहजता से लेते है. इस   राशि का जातक सुलझा हुआ होता है तथा कूटनितिज्ञता से युक्त होता है. निर्णय   लेने से पूर्व खूब सोच-विचार कर लेना उचित समझते है. इस राशि के नाम   अक्षरों की शुरुआत *रा, री, रू, रे, रो, ता, ती, तू, ते* अक्षरों से होती है.

*वृश्चिक राशि | Scorpio Sign
*यह आठवीं राशि है. इस राशि के जातकों का स्वभाव रहस्यमयी होता है. इस  राशि  के व्यक्ति गहरी भावनाओं से युक्त होते है. इस राशि के व्यक्ति सोच  विचार  कर बोलने वाले होते हैं. इस राशि के नाम अक्षरों की शुरुआत -  *तो,  ना, नी,  नू, ने, नो, या, यी, यू* अक्षरों से होती है.

*धनु राशि | Sagittarius Sign
*यह  राशिचक्र की नवीं राशि होती है. इस राशि के जातक में फुर्तीलापन  देखा जा  सकता है. ओज पूर्ण एवं आशावादी होते है. उत्तम वक्ता और सक्रिय  रहते है. इस  राशि के नाम अक्षरों की शुरुआत - *ये, यो, भा, भी, भू, धा, फा,  ढा, भे *  अक्षरों से होती है.

*मकर राशि | Capricorn Sign
*यह  राशिचक्र की दसवीं राशि है. इस राशि के जातक व्यवहारिक होते हैं.  मजबूते  इरादों वाले तथा आगे बढने की उच्च महत्वकांक्षा से पूर्ण होते हैं.  इनमें  जीवन शक्ति की अधिकता होती है. परिस्थितियों से समझौता करने में  कुशल होते  हैं.  इस राशि के नाम अक्षरों की शुरुआत -* भो, जा, जी, खी, खू,  खे, खो, गा,  गी* अक्षरों से होती है.

*कुंभ राशि | Aquarius Sign
*यह  भचक्र की ग्यारहवीं राशि है.इस राशि के जातकों को स्वतन्त्र रुप से  कार्य  करना पसन्द होता है. इनमें अच्छे मित्र बनने का गुण विद्यमान होता  है. इस  राशि के नाम अक्षरों की शुरुआत - *गू, गे, गो, सा, सी, सू, से, सो,  दा*  जैसे  अक्षरों से होती है.

*मीन राशि | Pisces Sign*यह  भचक्र की बारहवीं राशि है. इस राशि के जातक धार्मिक, भगवान से डरने  वाले  होते है. इनके भितर  संयमी, रुढीवादी, अन्तर्मुखी एहसास देखा जा सकता  है.  इस राशि के नाम अक्षरों की शुरुआत - *दी, दू, थ, झ, ञ, दे, दो, चा, ची*   अक्षरों से होती है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल वृश्चिक राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Vrishchik Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जून 2012
*              यह माह आपके लिए अनुकूल रहेगा. इस माह आप अपने पुराने  दोस्*तों के साथ तो समय बिताएंगे ही साथ ही नये दोस्*त भी बनाएंगे. अपने  स्वभाव के विपरीत इस माह नये कार्यों के मुद्दों पर आप लोगों से बहुत सी  बातें करेंगे. पिछली योजनाएँ आगे बढ़ सकती हैं. धन वृद्धि एवं कारोबार में  लाभ के अवसर मिल सकते हैं. परिवार में कुछ असंतोष की स्थिति रह सकती है  लेकिन अधिक परेशान होने की आवश्यकता नही है. यात्रा का योग है परिवार के  साथ कहीं घूमने भी जा सकते हैं.
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जून 2012 में*                कैरियर के लिहाज से यह माह आपके लिए काफी अच्छा है. कैरियर  में उन्नति की शुरूआत हो सकती है. कार्य की अधिकता रहने से आप थोड़े व्यस्त  भी रह सकते हैं. कैरियर में आगे जाने के लिए इस माह आपको कई अवसर मिलेंगे.  नौकरी में बदलाव या स्थानान्तरण के लिये समय अनुकूल है. दोस्*तों और  सहयोगियों का साथ भी आपके लिए शुभ फलदायी रह सकता है. व्यवसायियों के लिए  भी यह माह काफी अच्छा रहेगा. अपने व्यापार में इन्हें अच्छा मुनाफा होगा.  किसी के साथ मिलकर कोई कार्य कर रहे हैं तो वह काम भी सफलता पूर्वक संपन्न  होगा. इस समय में शत्रुओं से सावधान रहना होगा. प्रतियोगियों की प्रशासनिक  कुशलता व उनका बढा हुआ आत्मविश्वास आपके लिये परेशानी का कारण बन सकता है.  विदेश से आय प्राप्ति के योग आपके संचित धन में आशा अनुरुप वृ्द्धि कर सकते  हैं. 
*वृश्चिक  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*शिक्षा की दृष्टि से यह माह मिले जुले प्रभाव देने वाला रहेगा.  बुध का गोचर छात्रों को मिश्रित फल देने वाला रहेगा. पढाई में ध्यान  केन्द्रित कर पाएंगे लेकिन बेहतर परिणाम पाने के लिए काफी मेहनत करनी होगी.  अपनी मेहनत का आपको पूरा फल मिलेगा. इस समय हो सके तो प्रतियोगिताओं में  भाग नहीं लें. अपनी उर्जा को संजोकर रखिए आने वाले समय में आप इसका बेहतर  लाभ उठा पाएंगे. इस माह आपके लिए मंत्र है धैर्य धारण करें और मेहनत को  अपना संबल बनाएं.
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*              महीने के मध्य भाग में स्वास्थ्य कुछ प्रभावित हो सकता है. इस  समय में आपको संतान का स्वास्थ्य भी परेशान कर सकता है इसलिये इस समय में  आप अपनी संतान के स्वास्थ्य को प्रमुखता देने की आवश्यकता है. स्वंय को  दुर्घटनाओं से बचा के रखना उचित होगा. खेलते समय सावधान रहें अन्यथा चोट लग  सकती हैं. शरीर में थकान महसूस कर सकते हैं. वैसे आमतौर पर स्वास्थ्य  अच्छा रहेगा. बदलते मौसम के प्रभाव से छोटी-मोटी तकलीफ होगी भी तो सामान्य  उपचार से लाभ मिल जाएगा. 
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*              इस माह आप अपने परिवार को अन्य विषयों से ज्*यादा महत्*व  देंगे. परिवार के साथ कहीं सैर-सपाटे की योजना बना सकते हैं. परिवार के  अन्य लोगों के साथ भी अच्छा तालमेल बना रहेगा. बच्चों को लेकर थोड़ी बहुत  परेशानी हो सकती है. मध्य माह के बाद परिवार से वैचारिक मतभेद उत्पन्न हो  सकते हैं. पैतृक संपति में वृ्द्धि के योग बन रहे है. इसके अतिरिक्त घर-  परिवार के लिये कोई नई भूमि या घर लेने का विचार बन सकता है. दाम्पत्य जीवन  की खुशियो को बनाये रखने के लिये आप को अपनी वाणी पर नियंत्रण रखें.
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*               परेशानियों एवं मानसिक तनाव से मुक्ति पाने के लिए आपको  चाहिए कि आप पीपल के वृक्ष की जड़ों में रोज जल चढ़ाएं तथा प्रतिदिन हनुमान  चालीसा का पाठ करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल धनुराशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Dhanu Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 धनुराशि के लिए जून 2012 राशिफल
*                धनु राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह अनुकूल रह सकता है. माह  के शुरुआत में आप अपने काम में अधिक व्यस्त रह सकते हैं. इस समय आपके अंदर  जोश और स्फूर्ति बनी रहेगी. काम के सिलसिले में आप कुछ नए लोगों के संपर्क  में आ सकते हैं तथा कुछ छोटी मोटी यात्राओं के योग भी बन सकते हैं. आने  वाले समय में आपकी उपलब्धियाँ बढ़ सकती हैं, आर्थिक रुप से कुछ दिक्कत आ  सकती है पर यह परेशानी अधिक समय तक नही रहेगी. आप अपने धन का कुछ निवेश  भूमि संबंधी मामलों में भी कर सकते हैं. बड़े भाई-बहन के लिए यह समय अनुकूल  है. आपकी सहायता द्वारा वह अपने काम में अच्छे परिणाम प्राप्त कर सकने में  सक्षम हो सकते हैं.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*           कैरियर की दृष्टि से यह माह आपके लिए काफी अच्छा रहने वाला है.  अगर आप पदोन्नति की उम्मीद लगाए बैठे हैं तो आपको मनोनुकूल परिणाम मिल सकता  है. कर्मक्षेत्र में मान-प्रतिष्ठा मिलने की संभावना बनती है. आर्थिक पक्ष  भी मजबूत होगा और विलासिता से जुड़ी बहुत सी चीजें आप खरीद सकते हैं.
<व्यवसायियों के लिए भी माह काफी लाभप्रद रहने वाला है. व्यवसाय को  आगे बढ़ाने के कई अच्छे अवसर प्राप्त होंगे. विदेशों में व्यापार करने वाले  लोगों के लिए भी यह समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. परंतु ध्यान रहे कि कोई भी कदम  उठाने से पहले उसके अच्छे और बुरे परिणाम का आंकलन कर लें. इससे व्यवसाय  में किसी प्रकार की आर्थिक परेशानी से बचेंगे.
* 			धनुराशि राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*विद्यार्थियों के लिए यह समय थोडा़ परिश्रम से भरा रह सकता है. अच्छे  परिणाम पाने के लिए आपको और अधिक मेहनत करनी पडे़गी. बच्चों का ध्यान पढा़ई  से ज्यादा खेलकूद की ओर अधिक लग सकता है. शिक्षा के प्रति आलस्य का भाव  उनके अंकों और प्रतिभा को प्रभावित कर सकता है इसलिए माता पिता को चाहिए कि  वह बच्चों की ओर विशेष ध्यान दें. जो लोग उच्च शिक्षा पाना चाहते हैं  उन्हें इस महीने प्रयास करना चाहिए. आपके लिए सलाह है कि दृष्टिकोण साफ  रखें अन्यथा वैचारिक उलझनों में फंस सकते हैं.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*            स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह माह मिलेजुले परिणाम देने वाला बना  रह सकता है. कोई पुराना रोग उभरकर परेशान कर सकता है. आपको चाहिए की आप  व्यसनों का त्याग करें क्योंकि कोई भी बुरी लत आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए  हानिप्रद हो सकती है. इस समय आपको दर्द, थकान एवं सर्दी-खांसी की शिकायत  होने की आशंका है. इस तरह की परेशानियों से बचने के लिए योग, ध्यान एवं  प्राकृतिक उपचार को अपनाना ही फायदेमंद रहेगा.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*                आपको इस समय अपने माता पिता की ओर से पूर्ण सहयोग मिल सकता  है. आपकी किसी परेशानी को दूर करने में वह आपकी सहायता भी कर सकते हैं.  दाम्पत्य जीवन में कुछ कड़वाहट रह सकती है. प्रेम संबंधों के मामलों में  आपको चाहिए कि आप जल्दबाजी न करें. साथी के साथ किसी बात पर मतभेद भी  उत्पन्न हो सकता है अत: हो सके तो व्यर्थ के विवाद से बचें एक दूसरे के  प्रति सम्मान भाव बनाएं रखें. इस माह धन प्राप्ति के योग के साथ साथ खर्च  भी अधिक होने की संभावना है. संतान संबंधी कुछ परेशानी हो सकती है ध्यान  रखें. परिवार में कोई मांगलिक कार्य हो सकता है जिस कारण घर पर चहल पहल का  माहौल बना रह सकता है. 
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय* शनिवार का व्रत रखने से लाभ प्राप्त हो सकता है. साबुत उड़द का दान  शनिवार के दिन करें, महामृत्युंजय मंत्र का जाप शिवलिंग के सामने एक माला  प्रतिदिन करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मकर राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Makar Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 मकर राशि के लिए जून 2012
*                इस माह आप नए लोगों से मिल सकते हैं जिनके द्वारा आपको लाभ  भी प्राप्त हो सकता है. व्यय अधिक हो सकता है इसलिए धन सोच समझकर करें.  समाज में मान-सम्मान मिलेगा तथा मित्रों के साथ कुछ मन मुटाव हो सकता है  लेकिन आप स्थिति को संभाल लेने में सक्षम होंगे. यह माह आपके लिए कुछ बदलाव  लेकर आ सकता है. जीवन में कुछ उथल-पुथल होने की संभावना बनती है. आपको  वाहन चलाते समय  सावधान रहने की आवश्यकता है. इस समय आप किसी महत्वपूर्ण  विषय का निर्णय लेने में स्वयं को सक्षम पाने में असमर्थ रह सकते हैं. ऎसी  स्थिति में अच्छा है आप मनन तथा चिंतन करके ही आगे बढ़े. शांतिपूर्वक अपना  कार्य निपटाएँ. आवश्यकता पड़ने पर किसी मित्र से सलाह ले सकते हैं.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*               इस माह आपको अपने प्रयासों के अनुकूल फलों की प्राप्ति के  लिए परिश्रम करने की आवश्यकता रहेगी. कम परिश्रम करने पर आपको फल भी कम ही  प्राप्त होगें. कई बार आपके समक्ष ऎसी परिस्थितियाँ भी उत्पन्न हो सकती हैं  कि आपको किसी कार्य के लिए मेहनत अधिक करनी पड़ सकती है लेकिन उसका फल  आपको बहुत देर में प्राप्त हो सकता है. काम के सन्दर्भ में आपको यात्राओं  पर भी जाना पड़ सकता है. व्यर्थ कि बातों में ध्यान देने के स्थान पर अपने  काम पर ध्यान लगाना होगा. इस समय में आपकी जिम्मेदारियों में इजाफा होगा और  कार्यो का बोझ भी बढ सकता है. अपनी बौद्धिक योग्यता से आप विदेश स्थानों  से लाभ प्राप्त कर सकते है. मध्य भाग में अत्यधिक जोखिम व वाद-विवाद से  व्यवसायिक क्षेत्र में तनाव की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है.
*मकर  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*शिक्षार्थियों के लिए यह माह मिलेजुले परिणाम देने वाला रह सकता है. इस  समय आप अपनी शिक्षा में कुछ नए विषय लेने का भी सोच सकते हैं. किसी अच्छी  संस्थान में दाखिले के लिए आपको अधिक भागदौड़ करनी पड़ सकती है. इस समय  आपको चाहिए कि आप अपने सभी कार्यों को उचित तरह से करने का प्रयास करें.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*               आपको शारीरिक स्वास्थ्य के प्रति सावधान रहना होगा. ज्वर आदि  होने की संभावना बनती है, मौसम के अनुरूप अपने खान-पान का ध्यान रखें.  तीखा तथा अत्यधिक गरिष्ठ भोजन करने से बचें. मौसमी फल तथा सब्जियों का  प्रयोग अधिक करें. माह आरम्भ में स्वास्थ्य नरम रह सकता है. प्रकृति में  बदलाव आपके स्वास्थ्य को प्रभावित कर सकता है. इस समय में स्वास्थ्य के  प्रति अपनी जागरुकता को बनाये रखने से स्वास्थ्य सुख को बनाये रखा जा सकता  है. नियमित रुप से सुबह की सैर तथा व्यायाम करें. आपको स्वास्थ्य लाभ होगा.   
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*               माह के शुरु में आप दाम्पत्य जीवन की समस्याओं को सुलझाने मे  लग सकते हैं. परिवार के लिये समय कम निकल पाने के योग बन रहे है. माह मध्य  में परिवार में किसी नये सदस्य का आगमन हो सकता है. जीवन साथी के साथ इस  समय में आपका व्यवहार कठोर हो सकता है. परिवार के प्रति अपनी जिम्मेदारियों  को समझें. आपके प्रयासों से पारिवारिक मतभेदों में कमी हो सकती है.  निकटवर्तियों और संबंधियों के साथ आपके रिश्तों में कुछ खटास आ सकती है. आप  अपनी विनम्रता को न खोएं और अपना आदरणीय भाव उनके प्रति बनाए रखें तो यह  समस्या कोई बड़ा रुप नहीं लेगी. माता-पिता का कहना मानने से परिवार में  मान-सम्मान प्राप्त होगा.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*              व्यापार में सफलता के लिए प्रतिदिन शिव मंदिर जाकर शिव आराधना  करें, हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें. घर से निकलते समय कुछ मीठा खाकर निकलें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कुम्भ राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Kumbha Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जून 2012
*               माह के आरंभ में भाग्य का साथ प्राप्त होगा. धन लाभ के योग  भी बन रहें हैं. इस माह आपका बौद्धिक विकास होगा. मान-सम्मान तथा सामाजिक  प्रभाव पहले से बढ़ेगा. माता-पिता कुटुम्बियों का सुख मिलेगा. घर-गृहस्थी  में कुछ उलझने भी बनी रह सकती है. कार्य क्षेत्र में प्रतिद्वन्दिता का  सामना करना होगा.  पुराने संबंध और सहयोग लाभ से भरे होंगे. माह मध्य के  बाद आप अपने कार्यों के कारण कुछ निंदा का सामना भी कर सकते हैं. कुछ  कारणों से उन्नति में बाधा आ सकती हैं.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*            निर्णयों में जल्दबाजी होने के कारण धन हानि के साथ साथ आर्थिक  स्थिति भी प्रभावित हो सकती है. आपको अपनी मेहनत का फल कुछ देर से प्राप्त  हो सकता है. आपके कार्य की सराहना होने के योग बन रहे है. इस समय में  निर्णयों में अधिक समझ बूझ से काम लेना उचित रहेगा. साझेदारी के क्षेत्रों  से कुछ बाधाएं आने के बाद अनुकुल सफलता प्राप्त हो सकती है. व्यापार में  प्रतिस्पर्धा का साममा भी करना पड़ सकता है. जोखिम भरे निवेश करने से बचने  का प्रयास करें. विषम परिस्थितियां में भी आप सफलता का मार्ग खोज लेगें. आप  नौकरी में बदलाव का निर्णय ले सकते है. सहयोगियों के भरोसे काम छोडना सही  नहीं रहेगा.
*कुम्भ  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*कुंभराशि के शिक्षार्थियों के लिए यहा मिश्रित फलों से भरा रहेगा. स्वयं  को प्रतियोगिताओं के लिए तैयार रखें. आपके द्वारा किया गया उन्नत प्रदर्शन  आपको अच्छे फल प्रदान करने में सक्षम होगा. मध्य माह के बाद का समय  छात्रों के लिए थोडा़ परेशानी वाला रहेगा. सफलता के लिए संघर्ष करना पड़  सकता है. आप अपना ध्यान व्यर्थ की बातों में न लगा कर पढाई में केन्द्रित  करने का प्रयास करें. उच्च शिक्षा के इच्छुक छात्रों के लिए समय अनुकूल रह  सकता है. यदि आप प्रयास करेंगे तो आपको निश्चय ही सफलता प्राप्त होगी.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ*           कुंभ राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से  सामान्य रह सकता है. इस समय आप स्वभाव से आराम परस्त हो सकते है. आलस्य की  स्थिति बनी हुई है. ह्रदय पर दबाव महसूस करेगें इससे बचने के लिये आप योग  का सहारा ले सकते है. इस समय परिवार में किसी वरिष्ठ सदस्य को स्वास्थ्य  संबंधी दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है इस कारण आप परेशान रह सकते हैं.   मौसमी बीमारियों के कारण बच्चों का स्वास्थ्य खराब रह सकता है.  सर्दी-जुकाम की समस्या उत्पन्न हो सकती है.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*              इस समय में बनी नई मित्रताएं आपके कष्ट का कारण बन सकती है.  इस अवधि में मित्रों से सहयोग की अपेक्षा न करें. परिवार के सदस्यों में  नाराजगी की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो सकती है. इसके अतिरिक्त दांपत्य जीवन के लिये  यह समय सामान्य रहेगा. इस समय में आपको निकटवर्तियों और संबधियों के साथ  मेल के अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते हैं, परन्तु इस समय आपके माता के साथ वैचारिक  मतभेद उत्पन्न होने की संभावनाएं बन रही है. इन मतभेदों को शीघ्र से शीघ्र  दूर करने का प्रयास करें.
घर के किसी सदस्य के स्वास्थ्य की चिंता बनी रह सकती है. इसके अतिरिक्त  संतान विषयों में आपको परेशानियों का सामना करना पड सकता है. महीने मध्य के  बाद के समय में समस्याएं बढ़ सकती हैं. तरह-तरह के आक्षेप सहन करने पड़  सकते हैं.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*              मंगलवार और शनिवार को हनुमानजी को सिंदूर और चमेली का तेल  चढ़ाएं. प्रतिदिन हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें तथा शनिवार के दिन शनि देव को  तेल चढ़ाएं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मीन राशि जून 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Meen Rashi for June 2012        *   *                 मीन राशि के लिए जून 2012
*              मीन राशि वालों के लिए यह माह अनुकूल फल प्रदान करने वाला रह  सकता है. ग्रहों की स्थिति के परिणाम स्वरुप आपको अपनी मेहनत के अनुरुप  फलों की प्राप्ति हो सकेगी. इस समय आप समाजिक रुप से अपने को सक्षम स्थिति  में पाएंगे, आपकी लोकप्रियता में भी इजाफा हो सकता है. इस समय कुछ अच्छे धन  लाभ के योग भी बन सकते हैं जिससे आपको कुछ राहत प्राप्त हो सकती है.  छोटे-मोटे कार्यों में आप स्वयं को व्यस्त पाएंगे. कुछ नए कार्यों के विषय  में भी सोच सकते हैं, नए कार्यों को करने की प्रवृत्ति इस समय जोर पकड.  सकती है. घर के किसी व्यक्ति के स्वास्थ्य की चिंता सता सकती है. इस समय पद  और मान में वृद्धि होगी और आपको कोई बड़ा पद मिल सकता है.
*                 मीन राशि के लिए जून 2012 में कैरियर*                व्यावसायिक कार्य में उच्च कोटि का प्रदर्शन आपकी सफलता का  आधार बन सकता है. स्वभाव में तेजी तो रहेगी इस कारण कुछ नए सौदे भी प्राप्त  हो सकेंगे. आर्थिक लाभ में भी वृद्धि की संभावना भी है. इस माह आप  षडयंत्रों में भी फंस सकते हैं इसलिए आपको चहिए कि सावधान होकर काम करें.  पराक्रम में वृद्धि के कारण नौकरी में अच्छा करने का अवसर मिला है  आत्मविश्वास के साथ आप अपने काम को तेजी से आगे बढ़ाने में सक्षम हो  सकेंगे. जून मध्य के बाद आप किसी बड़ी योजना पर कार्य कर सकते हैं. कुछ  नए-नए प्रस्ताव सामने आ सकते हैं अच्छे परिणामों की उम्मीद की जा सकती है.  व्यापार से जुडे़ लोगों को अच्छा धन लाभ मिल सकता है.
*मीन  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जून 2012*विद्यार्थियों को इस माह अधिक मेहनत करनी पडे़गी, छात्रों को इस समय नए  दोस्तों का साथ भी मिल सकता है. नए लोगों के साथ अपनी शिक्षा संबंधित  जिज्ञासा को बांट सकते हैं. किसी भी विषय को चुनने से पहले अच्छी प्रकार से  सोच विचार कर लें.
*                 मीन राशि के लिए जून 2012 में स्वास्थ* स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखने की जरूरत रहेगी. इस समय स्वास्थ्य के प्रति किसी  भी तरह की लापरवाही उचित नहीं रहेगी. रोगों से लडने की कमी रहेगी. सावधानी न  रखने से आप रोगों के प्रभाव में शीघ्र आ सकते है. इस समय माता - पिता का  स्वाथ्य कुछ नरम रह सकता है अत: ध्यान रखें. माह मध्य के बाद स्वास्थ्य में  कुछ सुधार हो सकता है.
*                 मीन राशि के लिए जून 2012 में परिवार*   दांपत्य जीवन सामान्य रहेगा. प्रेम संबंधों के लिए समय अच्छा रह सकता  प्रेम का इजाहर कर सकते हैं. पारिवारिक जिम्मेदारियों को पूरा करने के लिये आप सकारात्मक रुप से आगे  आयेगें. परिवार में किसी प्रभावशाली व्यक्ति से मेल- मुलाकात की संभावनाएं  बन रही है. यह माह आपके परिवार के लिये सुख -समृ्द्धि लेकर आ सकता है. इस  अवधि में परिवार के लोग एक साथ पारिवारिक उत्सव में एकत्र हो सकते है. इस  समय पर आप कुछ धार्मिक यात्राओं या पिकनिक इत्यादि पर भी जा सकते हैं. माता  के साथ संबंध सामान्य होगें परन्तु पिता के साथ स्थिति खराब हो सकती है.  जीवन साथी के सहयोग से आर्थिक लाभों को भी बल मिलने कि संभावनाएं बन रही  है.
*                 मीन राशि के लिए जून 2012 में उपाय*बृहस्पति की वस्तुओं का दान करें, सोमवार के दिन शिव मंदिर जाकर शिवलिंग पर जल, पुष्प, अक्षत आदि चढ़ाएं.

----------


## vickky681

उत्तम सूत्र और जानकारी के लिए बधाई सवीकार करे

----------


## BP Mishra

> उत्तम सूत्र और जानकारी के लिए बधाई सवीकार करे


 सूत्र में पधारने के लिए और उत्साह वर्धन  के लिए धन्यवाद ! आपके सह योग एवं सुझाव की आशा है।

----------


## BP Mishra

*24/जून/2012
( रविवार )* का पंचांग 
   				 					 सूर्योदय : 05:46:39

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:13


चंद्रोदय :09:48:00

चंद्रास्त : 22:35:31
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् :2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)


तिथि :पंचमी - 23:48:08

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : ashlesha  -06:16:50
योग : वज्र -25:12:00+
करण : बव - 12:00:22


करण :बालव -23:48:08

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : कर्क -06:16:50
राहुकाल : 17:31:31 -19:12:13
गुलिक :15:50:49 - 17:31:31


यमगंड :12:29:26 - 14:10:08

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:02:35 -12:56:17
दूमुहूर्त : 17:24:48 -18:18:31

अमृतकाल : 28:09:10+ -29:46:22+

वर्ज्य :18:25:54 - 20:03:07

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

24
June
2012
( Sunday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Udyog  - 
  05:46:39 - 07:27:21
 Shubh  - 
  19:12:13 - 20:31:33

 Chal  - 
  07:27:21 - 09:08:03
 Amrit  - 
  20:31:33 - 21:50:53


 Labh  - 
  09:08:03 - 10:48:44
 Chal  - 
  21:50:53 - 23:10:14

 Amrit  - 
  10:48:44 - 12:29:26
 Rog  - 
  23:10:14 - 24:29:34+

 Kaal  - 
  12:29:26 - 14:10:08
 Kaal  - 
  24:29:34+ - 25:48:54+

 Shubh  - 
  14:10:08 - 15:50:49
 Labh  - 
  25:48:54+ - 27:08:15+

 Rog  - 
  15:50:49 - 17:31:31
 Udyog  - 
  27:08:15+ - 28:27:35+

 Udyog  - 
  17:31:31 - 19:12:13
 Shubh  - 
  28:27:35+ - 29:46:55+

----------


## BP Mishra

25/जून/2012
( सोमवार )				का पंचांग 
सूर्योदय : 05:46:55

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:22

चंद्रोदय : 10:43:39

चंद्रास्त : 23:13:48

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : षष्ठी - 23:02:07

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : magha  06:34:58

योग : सिद्धि -23:33:19
करण : 
कौलव-11:28:43

करण : 
तैतिल- 23:02:07

सूर्य राशि :मिथुन


चन्द्र राशि :सिंह


राहुकाल :07:27:36 -09:08:17


गुलिक :14:10:19 -15:51:00


यमगंड :10:48:58 - 12:29:39

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:02:48 -12:56:29
दूमुहूर्त :12:56:29 - 13:50:11


दूमुहूर्त :15:37:35- 16:31:17

अमृतकाल :24:03:31+ -25:38:51+


वर्ज्य :14:31:35 - 16:06:54

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

25
June
2012
( Monday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Amrit  - 
  05:46:55 - 07:27:36
 Chal  - 

  19:12:22 - 20:31:43

 Kaal  - 
  07:27:36 - 09:08:17
 Rog  - 
  20:31:43 - 21:51:04

 Shubh  - 
  09:08:17 - 10:48:58
 Kaal  - 
  21:51:04 - 23:10:26

 Rog  - 
  10:48:58 - 12:29:39
 Labh  - 
  23:10:26 - 24:29:47+

 Udyog  - 
  12:29:39 - 14:10:19
 Udyog  - 
  24:29:47+ - 25:49:08+

 Chal  - 
  14:10:19 - 15:51:00
 Shubh  - 
  25:49:08+ - 27:08:29+

 Labh  - 
  15:51:00 - 17:31:41
 Amrit  - 
  27:08:29+ - 28:27:50+

 Amrit  - 
  17:31:41 - 19:12:22
 Chal  - 
  28:27:50+ - 29:47:12+

----------


## BP Mishra

*मंगल को सरसों के तेल की मालिश से हो सकती है मृत्यु!
*


मंगल को सरसों के तेल की मालिश से होती है मृत्यु!.





*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार सरसों की तेल मालिश करने से अनेक प्रकार की बीमारियां शांत हो जाती है.*
महाऋषि चरक ने तो तेल में घृत से 8 गुणा ज्यादा शक्ति को माना  है. यदि प्रतिदिन नियम से तेल मालिश की जाए तो सिरदर्द, बालों का झड़ना,  खुजली दाद, फोड़े फुंसी एवं एग्ज़िमा आदि बीमारियां कभी नहीं होती है. 

तेल मालिश का रहस्य त्वचा को कोमल, नसों को स्फूर्ति युक्त और रक्त को  गतिशील बनाती है. प्रात: काल नियमपूर्वक यदि मालिश की जाए तो व्यक्ति  रोगमुक्त एवं दीर्घजीवी बनता है.

शरीर को स्वस्थ रखने के लिए वायु की प्रमुख आवश्यकता है. वायु का ग्रहण त्वचा पर निर्भर है और त्वचा का मालिश पर.
सूर्योदय के समय वायु में प्राण शक्ति और चन्द्रमा द्वारा अमृत का अंश  भी सम्मिश्रित होता है. परन्तु रवि, मंगल, गुरु शुक्र को मालिश नहीं करनी  चाहिए. हमारे शास्त्रों के अनुसार रविवार को मालिश करने से ताप (गर्मी  सम्बन्धी रोग), मंगल को मृत्यु, गुरु को हानि, शुक्र को दुःख होता है
सोमवार को तेल मालिश करने से शारीरिक सौंदर्य बढ़ता है. बुध को धन में  वृद्धि होती है. शनिवार  को धन प्राप्ति एवं सुखों की वृद्धि होती है.
ज्योतिषशास्त्र के अनुसार सरसों का तेल शनि का करक है. हर ग्रह के अनुसार सब ग्रहों के अलग-अलग अनाज और वस्तुएं बताई गई है.
जिससे ग्रह की शांति या शुभ फल  की प्राप्ति करनी हो  उस से सम्बंधित  वस्तुओं को ग्रहण और दान करने का महत्व हमारे धरम शास्त्रों में बताया गया  है.
 शनि के अशुभ प्रभाव से बचने के लिए सोमवार, बुधवार एवं शनिवार को सरसों  के तेल की मालिश कर स्नान करने से शनि के अशुभ प्रभाव से हमारी रक्षा होती  है. हर प्रकार की मनोकामना पूर्ण होती है

----------


## BP Mishra

*अब दिन और रातों की जंग में दिन के मुकाबले रातें लंबी होने लगेंगी.*


गुरुवार 21 जून को सबसे लंबे दिन के बाद अब दिन छोटे होते जायेंगे और रातें ज्यादा लंबी.

 21 जून को  सूर्य कर्क रेखा के ठीक ऊपर होता है और इसके बाद भूमध्य रेखा की ओर रुख  करता है. इस कारण सूर्य की इस चाल से उत्तरी गोलार्ध में दिन छोटे होना  शुरु हो जाते हैं.

विदेशों में इसे ‘मिडसमर’ के नाम से जाना जाता है.

शुक्रवार 22 जून से सूर्य सायन कर्क राशि में प्रवेश करके दक्षिण की ओर  अर्थात भूमध्य रेखा की ओर बढ़ना शुरु कर देगा. ज्योतिष शास्त्र की जुबान  में इसे सूर्य का ‘दक्षिणायन’ होना कहा जाता है. इसके बाद रात के मुकाबले  दिन लगातार छोटे होते जाते हैं. 

रत्नाश्री ने कहा कि सूर्य का यह रुख 22 सितंबर तक जारी रहेगी जब सूर्य  ‘दक्षिणीय विषुव’ या ‘सदर्न इक्वीनोक्स’ में पहुंच जायेगा. तब सूर्य भूमध्य  रेखा के ठीक ऊपर होगा दिन और रातों की लंबाई बराबर हो जायेगी. इसके बाद 22  दिसंबर को सबसे छोटा दिन होगा.

कल भी मध्यप्रदेश में कर्क रेखा पर स्थित डोंगला पर ठीक 12 बजकर 28 मिनट पर  सूर्य कर्क रेखा पर एकदम लम्बवत हो गया था यानी सूर्य की किरणों इस रेखा  पर स्थित जगहों पर बिल्कुल सीधी पड़ीं. उस वक्त डोंगला में भी परछाईं कुछ  पलों के लिये गायब हो गयी.

ठीक इसी तरह सूर्य की किरणो आने वाले समय में जिस जिस स्थान के ऊपर लंबवत पडेंगी वहां उस समय परछाई गायब हो जायेगी.

----------


## Jayeshh

पंडित जी कितनी मेहनत से सूत्र बनाया है ये प्रथम नजर  में ही पता चल जाता है.... अब जरा ध्यान से समय मिलने पर पढ़ लूँगा....  लेकिन जितना देखा उसके लिए खाली हाथ तो जा नहीं सकता........यहाँ निमंत्रण  देने के लिए धन्यवाद.........

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह पंडित जी डेट के हिसाब से ज्योतिष...?
यह कैसे जरा समझाने की चेष्टा करेंगे ?

----------


## dev b

पंडित जी कृपया यह बताने की कृपा करे की राशिफल देखने के लिए जन्म  की तारीख का नाम  , आधार होती है या फिर बोलने वाला नाम

----------


## BP Mishra

> यह पंडित जी डेट के हिसाब से ज्योतिष...?
> यह कैसे जरा समझाने की चेष्टा करेंगे ?


 1-मित्र यहाँ मैंने आने वाले दिन का पंचांग  राहुकल, चौघड़िया तथा हर दिन का , राशिफल देने का प्रयास किया था परंतु थोड़ा समयाभाव के कारण अभी दैनिक पंचांग  चौघड़िया और मासिक राशिफल तथा कुछ *ज्योतिषीय जानकारी* उपलब्ध करवा रहा हूँ । परंतु समय मिलते ही हर राशि का आने वाले दिन राशि फल देने का प्रयास करूंगा। 

2-यह  डेट के हिसाब से ज्योतिष. की विधा को अंकशास्त्र  या न्यूमरोलोजी कहते है । इसमे तारीख के हिसाब पैदा हुये लोगो की अंकशास्त्र पद्धति से भविष्यवाणी की जाती है। 

3- सूत्र मे पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र।

----------


## BP Mishra

> पंडित जी कितनी मेहनत से सूत्र बनाया है ये प्रथम नजर  में ही पता चल जाता है.... अब जरा ध्यान से समय मिलने पर पढ़ लूँगा....  लेकिन जितना देखा उसके लिए खाली हाथ तो जा नहीं सकता........यहाँ निमंत्रण  देने के लिए धन्यवाद.........


 सूत्र मे पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद ! आपका सुझाव आमंत्रित है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> पंडित जी कृपया यह बताने की कृपा करे की राशिफल देखने के लिए जन्म  की तारीख का नाम  , आधार होती है या फिर बोलने वाला नाम


1-मित्र वैसे तो  राशिफल देखने के लिए सही जन्म तारीख और सही जन्म समय के हिसाब से निर्धारित जन्म राशि ही सही होती है। परंतु जिनको अपना सही जन्मतिथि तथा सही जन्म समय नहीं पता है वह कहने वाले नाम से भी देख सकते है। 

2- जिन मित्रों को अपना सही जन्म राशि जानना है वे अपना सही जन्मतिथि , सही जन्म समय और जन्म स्थान लिख कर भेजे उनको उनकी राशि बता दी जायेगी। तथा यदि अपने वारे मे कुछ ज्योतिषीय जानकारी चाहते है तो बताने का प्रयास करूंगा। 

3-सूत्र मे पधारने के लिए धन्यवाद!

----------


## BP Mishra

*26/जून/2012
( मंगलवार )				का पंचांग* 
 सूर्योदय :05:47:12

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:30

चंद्रोदय : 11:40:17

चंद्रास्त : 23:52:52
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : सप्तमी -21:47:46
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष 
नक्षत्र  : purva phalguniपूर्वाफाल्गुनी   -06:24:49
क्षय नक्षत्र : uttara phalguni  -29:46:49+
योग :व्यतीपात - 21:31:48

करण : गर -10:28:26
करण : वणिज -21:47:46
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : सिंह -12:17:54

राहुकाल : 15:51:10 -17:31:50
गुलिक : 12:29:51 -14:10:31
यमगंड : 09:08:31 -10:49:11
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:03:00 -12:56:41
दूमुहूर्त :08:28:15 -09:21:57
दूमुहूर्त : 23:26:30 -24:08:50+
अमृतकाल : 22:46:13 -24:19:41+
वर्ज्य :13:25:25 - 14:58:53

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  						Day Choghadiya 					



26
June
2012
( Tuesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Rog  - 
  05:47:12 - 07:27:51
 Kaal  - 
  19:12:30 - 20:31:52

 Udyog  - 
  07:27:51 - 09:08:31
 Labh  - 
  20:31:52 - 21:51:15

 Chal  - 
  09:08:31 - 10:49:11
 Udyog  - 
  21:51:15 - 23:10:37

 Labh  - 
  10:49:11 - 12:29:51
 Shubh  - 
  23:10:37 - 24:29:59+

 Amrit  - 
  12:29:51 - 14:10:31
 Amrit  - 
  24:29:59+ - 25:49:22+

 Kaal  - 
  14:10:31 - 15:51:10
 Chal  - 
  25:49:22+ - 27:08:44+

 Shubh  - 
  15:51:10 - 17:31:50

 Rog  - 
  27:08:44+ - 28:28:07+

 Rog  - 
  17:31:50 - 19:12:30
 Kaal  - 
  28:28:07+ - 29:47:29+

----------


## BP Mishra

*27/जून/2012
( बुधवार ) का पंचांग। 
*
सूर्योदय :05:47:29

सूर्यास्त :19:12:37

चंद्रोदय :12:38:35

चंद्रास्त :24:34:02+

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :अष्टमी - 20:06:07

पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : hasta हस्त   - 28:42:10+

योग : वरीयान - 19:08:04

करण : विष्टि -09:00:16
करण : बव -20:06:06
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : कन्या

राहुकाल : 12:30:03 -14:10:42
गुलिक :10:49:25 - 12:30:03

यमगंड : 07:28:07 - 09:08:46

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : कोई नहीं

दूमुहूर्त :12:03:13 - 12:56:53

अमृतकाल :22:58:20 - 24:30:01+

वर्ज्य : 13:48:11 -15:19:53

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table27June2012( Wednesday) 
* *Day Choghadiya 					*



 *Night Choghadiya* 

 Labh  - 
  05:47:29 - 07:28:07
 Udyog  - 
  19:12:37 - 20:32:01

 Amrit  - 
  07:28:07 - 09:08:46
 Shubh  - 
  20:32:01 - 21:51:25

 Kaal  - 
  09:08:46 - 10:49:25
 Amrit  - 
  21:51:25 - 23:10:48

 Shubh  - 
  10:49:25 - 12:30:03
 Chal  - 
  23:10:48 - 24:30:12+

 Rog  - 
12:30:03 - 14:10:42
  Rog  - 
  24:30:12+ - 25:49:36+

  Udyog  - 
  14:10:42 - 15:51:20
  Kaal  - 
  25:49:36+ - 27:08:59+

  Chal  - 
  15:51:20 - 17:31:59
  Labh  - 
  27:08:59+ - 28:28:23+

  Labh  - 
  17:31:59 - 19:12:37
  Udyog  - 
  28:28:23+ - 29:47:47

----------


## BP Mishra

*अंक ज्योतिष क्या है | What is Ank Jyotish?*अंक ज्योतिष एक महत्वपूर्ण विद्या है, जिसके द्वारा अंकों के माध्यम से  व्यक्ति के विषय एवं उसके भविष्य को जानने का प्रयास किया जाता है. अंक  ज्योतिष में अंकों के माध्यम द्वारा गणित के नियमों का व्यवहारिक उपयोग  करके मनुष्य के विभिन्न पक्षों, उसकी विचारधारा , जीवन के विषय इत्यादि का  विशद विवरण प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास किया जाता है. अंक ज्योतिष को अंक  विद्या या अंक शास्त्र और संख्या शास्त्र इत्यादि के नाम से भी जाना जाता  है. अंक शास्त्र में नौ ग्रहों सूर्य, चन्द्र, गुरू, यूरेनस, बुध, शुक्र,  वरूण, शनि और मंगल को आधार बनाकर उनकी विशेषताओं के आधार पर गणना की जाती  है.  अंक ज्योतिष को अंग्रेजी में न्यूमरोलॉजी के नाम से पहचाना जाता है. यदि  हम अंक ज्योतिष के इतिहास को जानने का प्रयास करें तो पाएंगे कि इसका  इतिहास 10,000 पूर्व से भी पहले का रहा होगा मिस्र, बेबिलोन और ग्रीस में  इनकी जडों का पनपना आरंभ हुआ तथा पाइथागोरस जी के कार्यों द्वारा इन्हें  प्रमुखता प्राप्त हुई. कोई भी दिन अंकों के बिना नहीं बीतता है. मिस्र के  महान गणित शास्त्र पायथागोरस ने अंकों की महत्ता के विषय में इस तथ्य का  अनुमोदन किया कि “ Number rules the universe’’ अर्थात अंक ब्रह्मांड पर  राज करते हैं.
अंक अर्थात् नंबर (Number) और इस शास्त्र को अंग्रेजी में Numerology  कहते हैं. इस शास्त्र के समान ही मिलता जुलता दूसरा आंकड़ा शास्त्र  (Statistics) भी है. जिसमें तथ्यों, घटनाओं, गुणधर्मों आदि अंकों की  जानकारी एकत्र करके उसका वैज्ञानिक और गणित के रूप में उपयोग किया जाता है.  परंतु यह अंकशास्त्र (Statistics) अपने अंकशास्त्र ज्योतिष से बिल्कुल अलग  है.

अति प्राचीन समय में अंकशास्त्र या संख्याशास्त्र का ज्ञान हिन्दुओं,  ग्रीकों, खाल्डीओं, हिब्रुओं, इजिप्ट वासियों और चीनियों को था. अपने देश  के प्रश्न विचार, स्वरोदम शास्त्र आदि प्राचीन ग्रंथों में अंकशास्त्र का  अच्छा उपयोग हुआ है. अंकशास्त्र की व्याख्या देना बहुत ही कठिन है. इसके  विषय में वोल्टर बी ग्रिब्सन द्वारा दी गई व्याख्या याद रखने जैसी है.  ‘गणित शास्त्र के मूलभूत सिद्धांतों का मनुष्य के भौतिक अस्तित्व (या  भौतिकी उत्कर्ष) के लिए होने वाला व्यवहारिक उपयोग ही अंकशास्त्र है’.
अंकशास्त्र विद्वानों का मानना है कि अंकशास्त्र का प्रारंभ हिब्रू  मूलाक्षरों से हुआ है. अंक ज्योतिष हिब्रू लोगों का विषय रहा है. इसके  अनुसार इजिप्ट की जीप्सी जनजाति ने भी इस शास्त्र को विकसित करने में  महत्वपूर्ण योगदान दिया.
हिब्रू में ‘बाईस’ मूलाक्षर हैं और प्रत्येक अक्षर को क्रम अनुसार एक से  बाईस अंक दिए गए हैं. हिब्रू लोग अक्षरों के स्थान पर अंक और अंकों के  स्थान पर अक्षरों का उपयोग करते थे. अक्षरों और अंकों के अधिपतियों के रूप  में अलग-अलग राशियों तथा ग्रहों को निश्चित किया गया था. अत: हिब्रू लोगों  के समय से ही अक्षरों, अंकों, राशियों और ग्रहों के मध्य संबंध स्थापित हुआ  मान सकते हैं और यह संबंध ही अंकशास्त्र के आधार रूप हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

अंक शास्त्र में प्रत्येक ग्रह के लिए 1 से लेकर 9 तक एक अंक निर्धारित  किया गया है, जो इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि कौन से ग्रह पर किस अंक का  असर होता है और यही नौ ग्रह मनुष्य के जीवन पर अपना प्रभाव डालते हैं. जन्म  के समय ग्रहों की जो स्थिति होती है, उसी के अनुसार उस व्यक्ति का  व्यक्तित्व निर्धारित हो जाता है. इसलिए, जन्म के पश्चात व्यक्ति पर उसी  अंक का सबसे अधिक प्रभाव पड़ता है, जो कि व्यक्ति का स्वामी होता है. यदि  एक व्यक्ति का अंक किसी दूसरे व्यक्ति के अंक के साथ मेल खा रहा हो तो  दोनों व्यक्तियों के मध्य एक अच्छा संबंध बनता है.

अंक ज्योतिष शास्त्र में क, ख, ग, घ के अक्षरों और अंकों पर विचार किया  जाता है. व्यक्ति के नाम के अक्षर अंग्रेजी में लिखकर प्रत्येक अक्षर की  अंक गणना करके नाम का नामांक प्राप्त किया जाता है. तथा जन्म तारीख, माह  एवं वर्ष के अंकों का योग करके भाग्यांक प्राप्त किया जाता है तथा इसके  द्वारा भविष्यवाणी की जाती है.
*प्राचीन और आधुनिक अंक पद्धति  | Ancient and Modern Number System of Ank Jyotish*प्राचीन एवं आधुनिक अंक शास्त्रियों द्वारा निम्न अंक पद्धतियां अपनाई  गईं हैं. पाश्चात्य देशों मेंक्रोस, गुडमेन, मोन्ट्रोझ, मोरीस, जेम्स ली,  हेलन हिचकोक, टेयलर  आदि अंक शास्त्रियों ने अलग-अलग पद्धतियाँ अपनाई हैं.  डॉक्टर क्रोस, मोन्ट्रोझ, सेफारीअल आदि की पद्धति को हिब्रू या पुरानी  पद्धति के रूप में जाना जाता है. क्योंकि उसमें अंग्रेजी मूलाक्षरों को जो  नंबर दिए गए हैं वह हिब्रू मूलाक्षरों के क्रम अनुसार है जबकि जेम्स ली,  हेलन, हिचकोक, टेयलर, मोरिस सी. गुडमेन आदि पश्चिम के आधुनिक अंक  शास्त्रियों ने अंग्रेजी मूलाक्षरों के आधुनिक क्रम अनुसार नंबर दिए हैं और  इसलिए इनकी पद्धति को आधुनिक अंकशास्त्र के रूप में पहचानते हैं.

ज्योतिष शास्त्र जैसी कठिन गणना करने की आवश्यकता नहीं पड़ती,  अंकशास्त्र में जन्म के समय की जानकारी न भी हो तब भी जन्म तारीख व नाम के  आधार पर ही व्यक्ति के व्यवसाय, मित्रों, भागीदारों, उसके जीवने के  उतार-चढावों तथा उसके जीवन के महत्वपूर्ण समय के लाभ व हानि संबंधी बहुत सी  बातें अंकशास्त्र की सहायता द्वारा जानी जा सकती हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

अंग्रेजी का ज्ञान तथा गणित के सरल उपयोग द्वारा अंकशास्त्र के ज्योतिष  ज्ञान में निपुणता प्राप्त कि जा सकती है. प्राचीन हिब्रू पद्धति के किरो,  मोन्ट्रोझ, डॉक्टर क्रोस विद्वानों ने अंकों का ग्रहों के साथ संबंधित  स्वीकार्य किया था वह संबंध इस प्रकार हैं.

सूर्य का धनात्मक अंक -1 और सूर्य का ऋणात्मक अंक -4, चंद्रमा का धनात्मक अंक -7 और ऋणात्मक अंक -2 है.
मंगल का अंक -9, बुध का अंक -5, गुरु का अंक -3, शुक्र का अंक -6, शनि का अंक -8, युरेनस का अंक -4, नेपच्यून का अंक -7
आधुनिक अंकशास्त्री टेयलर, जेम्स ली, हेलन हिचकोक, गुडमेन इत्यादि इन  संबंध रूप को स्वीकार नहीं करते तथा इसमें कुछ परिवर्तन करते हैं.
सूर्य का अंक -1, चंद्र का अंक -2, गुरु का अंक -3, शनि का अंक -4, बुध  का अंक -5, शुक्र का अंक -6, युरेनस का अंक -7, मंगल का अंक -8, नेपच्यून  का अंक -9, प्लूटो का अंक -0
कुछ आधुनिक अंकशास्त्री तो अंकों को ग्रहों के साथ संबंधित किए बिना ही उसके गुण- धर्म आदि का वर्णन करते हैं.
हिब्रू या पुरानी पद्धति में मूलाक्षरों को निम्न अंक दिए गए हैं. यह  क्रम हिब्रू मूलाक्षर के क्रम अनुसार होने से अंग्रेजी मूलाक्षर के आधुनिक  क्रम से सुसंगत नहीं है.
A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 8, 3, 5, 1, 1, 2, 3, 4,
N, O, P, Q, R, S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z,

5, 7, 8, 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 6, 6, 5, 1, 7
पुरानी पद्धति में किसी को भी 9 का अंक नहीं दिया है तथा इसमें कोई  निश्चित क्रम भी नहीं है लेकिन आधुनिक पद्धति में अक्षरों को 9 अंक दिया  गया है जो इस प्रकार हैं.
A, B, C, D, E, F, G, H, I,
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9,
J, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R,
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9,
S, T, U, V, W, X, Y, Z,
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8,
अंकशास्त्र की पुरानी पद्धति में 11, 12 और 33 के अंकों को विशिष्ट  स्थान नहीं दिया गया. लेकिन आधुनिक पद्धति में 11, 22 और 33 के अंकों को  विशिष्ट स्थान प्राप्त है.

----------


## BP Mishra

0 और 1 से 9 तक के अंकों को मुख्य या मूल अंक कहा जाता है. कुछ  अंकशास्त्री 0 को अंक के रूप में स्वीकार नहीं करते फिर भी उसके अंकशास्त्र  में महत्व को स्वीकारते हैं. नौ अंकों के अतिरिक्त दस से आगे के अंकों को  मिश्रित अंक कहा जाता है. इस प्रकार अंकों के दो प्रकार हैं. प्रथम 1 से 9  तक के मुख्य या मूल अंक और ददूसरा 10 और उसके बाद के तक के मिश्र अंक हैं.  कई बार मिश्रांकों मुख्य अंक में बदलने की आवश्यकता पड़ती है जैसे - 22 =  2+2 = 4, फ्लोरन्स केम्पबेल इन अंकों के बारे में कहते हैं कि ‘‘जिन्हें  मास्टर नंबर (11 और 22) प्राप्त हैं वह नेतृत्व के गुणों से संपन्न होते  है.

*मूलांक | Moolank*किसी भी व्यक्ति की जन्मतिथि का योग अर्थात जोड़ मूलांक कहलाता है जैसे  7, 25, 16, तारीखों में जन्मे व्यक्ति का मूलांक 7 होगा.
*भाग्यांक | Bhagyank*जन्म तिथि, माह और साल का योग भाग्यांक होता है जैसे 02 मार्च 1982 का  भाग्यांक 0+2+3+1+9+8+2 =25=7 अत: इस प्रकार भाग्यांक 7 प्राप्त होता है.

*नामांक  | Namank*नामांक के लिए नाम के नम्बर को लिख कर जोड़ें जैसे किसी व्यक्ति का नाम  यदि अनिल कुमार ANIL KUMAR हो तो नामांक इस प्रकार ज्ञात करेंगे. A=1, N=5,  I=1, L=3, K=2, U=6, M=4, A=1, R=2
1+5+1+3+2+6+4+1+2= 25 = इस प्रकार इस व्यक्ति का नामांक 7 है.
*राशि क्रम संख्या | Numbers Assigned to each Zodiac Sign*मेष 1, वृष 2, मिथुन 3, कर्क 4, सिंह 5, कन्या 6, तुला 7, वृश्चिक 8, धनु 9

1 से 9 तक के अंक के बाद के अंक ज्योतिष में अंकों की पुनरावृत्ति होती है,
अतः हम 9 के बाद के वाले अंक को इस क्रम में रखते हैं जैसे , मकर 10 = 1+0 = 1, कुंभ 11 = 1+1 = 2, मीन 12 = 1+2 =3
इस प्रकार हम राशि, उनके स्वामी का शुभ सहयोगी अर्थात सहानुभूति अंक प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

कीरो (Cheiro) ने इस प्रणाली का इस्तेमाल कर इंग्लैंड के प्रभावशाली  व्यतियो और हॉलीवुड के अभिनेताओं और अभिनेत्रियों के बारे में काफी सटी  भविष्यवाणी की थी. इसीसे विदेशो में इसे पद्दति को काफी प्रसिद्धि मिली.



*
चालडियन सिस्टम संख्या तालिका*

1
*2*
*3*
*4*
*5*
*6*
*7*
*8*

ए    A
बी   B
सी C
डी D
ई    E
यू       U
ओ O
एफ  F

आई  I
के   K
जी  G
एम  M
एच  H
वी     V
जेड   Z
पी   P

जे   J
आर   R
एल  L
टी   T
एन   N
डब्ल्यू   W





क्यू  Q


एस S


एक्स X







वाई  Y

----------


## BP Mishra

*अंक ज्योतिष में नंबर 1 का महत्व*  *नंबर 1 का महत्व* 

1 अंक सूर्य का प्रतीक है और सूर्य सौर मंडल का सबसे शक्तिशाली ग्रह है, सौरमंडल के सभी गृह सूर्य के चारों ओर घूमते है.
अंक ज्योतिष में नंबर 1 को प्रथम स्थान प्राप्त हें और दूसरे अंको  को इसी के बाद बनाया गया था| यह अंक आत्म निर्भरता,  प्रशासन, अधिकार,  गतिशीलता का प्रतिनिधित्व करता है.
अंक 1 से प्रभावित व्यक्ति बुद्धिमान, बुद्दिमान और तेज होते हैं.  उनमे जन्म से ही नेतृत्व की भावना प्रवल होती हैं और वे हमेशा शीर्ष पर  रहना चाहते हैं. वे अत्यंत महत्वाकांक्षी होते हैं और किसी को अधीन काम  करना उन्हें पसंद नहीं होता हें. अपनी मजबूत इच्छा शक्ति से वे हमेशा सफलता  प्राप्ति के लिए प्रयत्नशील रहते हें. वे अत्यधिक स्वंतंत्रता पसंद होते  और किसी भी तरह के प्रतिबंधो को नापसंद करते हें.
नंबर 1 लोगो की व्यापारिक समझ अच्छी होती है और वे एक सफल  व्यापारी बन सकते है. नंबर 1 लोग जीवन में व्यावहारिक होते हें और किसी भी  विषय को प्रत्येक कोने से देखने मे सक्षम होते हें. 
अहम की प्रवति और अधिकारो की भावना से वे कभी गलत और अहंकारी  निर्णय भी ले सकते हें. वे अपनी सार्वजनिक छवि के प्रति जागरूक होते हें और  हमेशा आकर्षण के केंद्र में बने रहन चाहते हें.
*संख्या 1 की प्रकति एवं शुभ विचार**स्वामी ग्रह*
सूरज

*प्रकृति*
उद्देश्यपूर्ण

*रवैया*
मुखर और हावी

*भाग्यशाली**रंग*
स्वर्ण, नारंगी, पीला, स्वर्णिम भूरा और ताम्बे के सभी रंग

*भाग्यशाली दिन*
रविवार और सोमवार

*भाग्यशाली पत्थर*
पुखराज, पीला हीरा और इन रंगों के अन्य वैकल्पिक पत्थर

*मैत्रीपूर्ण संख्या*
1,2,4

----------


## BP Mishra

*अंक ज्योतिष में नंबर 2 का महत्व*

*नंबर 2 का महत्व*

अंक ज्योतिष में संख्या 2 का स्वामी चंद्रमा  है | ज्योतिष में चंद्रमा  शांत और ठंडा ग्रह माना जाता है| संख्या 2 के लोग स्वभाव से कोमल ,  कल्पनाशील, कलात्मक, भावुक, रोमांटिक, समझदार और दूसरों पर निर्भर रहने  वाले होते   है |
संख्या 2 की व्यक्ति बेहद कल्पनाशील, सहज, ज्ञानी और राजनेतिक समझ रखने  वाले होते  हैं जो उन्हें एक आदर्श निष्पादनकर्ता  बनाता है |  अधिकतर संख्या 2 के व्यक्ति कम बोलना पसंद करते हैं  लेकिन उनके आसपास क्या  चल रहा रहा हे उसका उन्हें पूरा ज्ञान होता हैं |  वे शानदार वक्ता होते    है, लेकिन केवल  जब जरूरत हो तभी बोलते हैं |
संख्या 2 लोग  दूसरों को पसंद करने वाले और अच्छे विचारों के होते हैं  |लोग उन्हें उनकी समझदारी और समझौता करने वाले गुण के कारण प्यार करते है  और वे  अच्छे मित्र बनाते है |  वे शर्मीले, संवेदनशील, दुविधा में पड़े  हुए, मूडी और अस्थिर प्रकृति के व्यक्ति होते हैं |
वे गोपनीयता और अकेले समय  बिताना ज्यादा पसंद करते है | उनकी मुख्य  बाधाएँ कम आत्म विश्वास और अपनी योजनाओं में निरंतरता की कमी होती है |
संख्या 2 की प्रकृति एवं शुभ विचार
*स्वामी ग्रह*
चांद

*प्रकृति*
उद्देश्यपूर्ण और पोषण

*व्यक्तित्व*
अनिबद्ध और दोहरा

*भाग्यशाली रंग*
हरा, क्रीम, सफ़ेद और दुधिया

*भाग्यशाली दिन*
रविवार, सोमवार और शुक्रवार

*भाग्यशाली पत्थर*
मोती, moonstones, और इन रंगों के वैकल्पिकपत्थर

*मैत्री संख्या*
1,2,4 7

----------


## BP Mishra

* 28/जून/2012
( बृहस्पतिवार )				का पंचांग 
**सूर्योदय :*05:47:47

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:43
चंद्रोदय :13:39:05

चंद्रास्त :25:18:34+
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :नवमी - 17:58:58

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : chitra  -27:13:02+
योग : परिघ -16:23:24
करण : बालव -07:05:34
करण :कौलव - 17:58:58क्षय करण : 

तैतिल- 28:46:41+

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : कन्या -16:00:30
राहुकाल : 14:10:52 -15:51:29
गुलिक : 09:09:01 -10:49:38
यमगंड : 05:47:47 -07:28:24
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:03:25 -12:57:05

दूमुहूर्त : 10:16:06 -11:09:45
दूमुहूर्त : 15:38:04 -16:31:44
अमृतकाल : 21:12:48  -22:42:52
वर्ज्य : 12:12:28 -13:42:31

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table 28 जून 2012*  Day Choghadiya 					

28
June
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Shubh  - 
  05:47:47 - 07:28:24
 Amrit  - 
  19:12:43 - 20:32:09

 Rog  - 
  07:28:24 - 09:09:01
 Chal  - 
  20:32:09 - 21:51:34

 Udyog  - 
  09:09:01 - 10:49:38
 Rog  - 
  21:51:34 - 23:10:59

 Chal  - 
  10:49:38 - 12:30:15
 Kaal  - 
  23:10:59 - 24:30:24+

 Labh  - 
  12:30:15 - 14:10:52
 Labh  - 
  24:30:24+ - 25:49:50+

 Amrit  - 
  14:10:52 - 15:51:29
 Udyog  - 
  25:49:50+ - 27:09:15+

 Kaal  - 
  15:51:29 - 17:32:06
 Shubh  - 
  27:09:15+ - 28:28:40+

 Shubh  - 
  17:32:06 - 19:12:43
 Amrit  - 
  28:28:40+ - 29:48:05+

----------


## BP Mishra

*अंक ज्योतिष में नंबर 3 का महत्व*

नंबर 3 का महत्व
अंकज्योतिष में संख्या 3 का स्वामी बृहस्पति ग्रह  है |  बृहस्पति  सबसे बड़ा ग्रह है और  ज्ञान के ग्रह के रूप में जाना जाता है  |  ज्योतिष विज्ञान और संख्या विज्ञान में बृहस्पति बहुत महत्वपूर्ण ग्रह है |

संख्या 3 के लोग व्यक्तिपरक, महत्वाकांक्षी, न्यायशील, आशावादी,  निष्पक्ष, गतिशील और रचनात्मक होते हैं |
संख्या 3 व्यक्ति अत्यधिक आत्मविश्वास वाले होते हैं |  वे भाग्यशाली पैदा होते  हैं  और उनके कम उम्र में जीवन में अमीर वनने की  सम्भावना होती हैं | वे रचनात्मक ,मानवतावाद की गुणवत्ता, पुराने मूल्यों  को नया अर्थ देने वाले और गतिशील व्यक्तित्व के होते हैं | यह गुण उन्हें  आकर्षक व्यक्तित्व का धनी बना देते  है |
अक्सर लगता है कि संख्या 3 के  व्यक्ति स्वार्थी  स्वभाव के होते है  |संख्या 3 लोगों को हर किसी से  कुछ भी बहस करने की  एक आदत  होती है |  वे घमंडी और बेचैन रहने वाले हो सकते हैं |

*संख्या 3 की प्रकृति, शुभ एवं और भाग्यशाली**हालात*
*स्वामी ग्रह*
वृहस्पति

*प्रकृति*
उद्देश्यपूर्ण और सभी को मेले

*रवैया*
आशावादी और अवसरवादी

*भाग्यशाली रंग*
बैगनी, नीला, चमकीला गुलाबी रंग

*भाग्यशाली दिन*
मंगलवार, गुरुवार, और शुक्रवार

*भाग्यशाली पत्थर*
नीलम और इसी के रंग के अन्य पत्थर

*मैत्री संख्या*
3,6,9

----------


## BP Mishra

*अंक ज्योतिष में नंबर 4 का महत्व* *नंबर 4 का महत्व*

अंकज्योतिष में संख्या 4 का स्वामी राहु ग्रह  है |  राहु को   ज्योतिष में यूरेनस  भी कहा जाता है और चांद के एक नोड के रूप में जाना  जाता है |
संख्या 4 के  व्यक्ति काफी सक्रिय  , शक्तिशाली, गतिशील, अप्रत्याशित, व्यावहारिक,कड़ी मेहनत करने वाले,  कोमल और भावुक होते  हैं | यह संख्या संघर्ष और सब कुछ पाने  के  लिए लड़ाई को  दर्शाता   है | इन लोगों का  स्वभाव  बहुत  निर्भीक   और   सीधा होता  है | वे जीवन के प्रति एक व्यावहारिक दृष्टिकोण रखते हैं |

संख्या 4 के  व्यक्ति इस धरती पर सबसे सच्चे लोगो में हैं, जहां लोग   वास्तव में उन पर भरोसा कर सकते हैं | वे  उनके   जीवन की नैतिकता के भीतर व्यवहार पसंद व्यक्तित्व के धनी होते है |  वे जीवन के बाद के हिस्से में मान्यता और पुरस्कार प्राप्त करते हैं |
संख्या 4 व्यक्तियों को वहुत जल्दी गुस्सा आ सकता  है | कुछ समय के लिए  उनका स्वभाव  महत्वपूर्ण   और संदिग्ध होता  है और वे रिश्ते निभाने में  सफल नहीं रहते  हैं | वे अपने कई दुश्मन भी बनाते है और कई बार अकेलेऔर अलग  रहना पसंद करते  है |
*संख्या* *4* *की प्रकृति, शुभ एवं और भाग्यशालीहालात*

*स्वामी ग्रह*
यूरेनस (राहू)

*प्रकृति*
अपरंपरागत

*रवैया*
शक और विद्रोही

*भाग्यशाली रंग*
नीला, लाल, सलेटी और स्वर्ण

*भाग्यशाली दिन*
शनिवार रविवार और सोमवार

*भाग्यशाली पत्थर*
नीलम और इसी रंग के पत्थर

*मैत्री संख्या*
1,2,4 7

----------


## BP Mishra

*29/जून/2012
( शुक्रवार )				का पंचांग* 
 सूर्योदय : 05:48:05

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:49
चंद्रोदय : 14:41:59

चंद्रास्त : 26:07:41+
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : दशमी -15:29:10
पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : swaati  -25:22:44+
योग : शिव -13:19:52
करण :गर - 15:29:10

करण :वणिज - 26:06:59+

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : तुला
राहुकाल :10:49:51 - 12:30:27

गुलिक : 07:28:41 - 09:09:16

यमगंड : 15:51:38 -17:32:13
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:03:37 
 -  12:57:16
दूमुहूर्त : 08:29:02 -09:22:41
दूमुहूर्त : 12:57:16 13:50:55
अमृतकाल : 17:15:11 -18:43:50
वर्ज्य : 08:23:18 -09:51:57

----------


## BP Mishra

29/जून/2012
( शुक्रवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:48:05

सूर्यास्त :19:12:49
चंद्रोदय : 14:41:59

चंद्रास्त : 26:07:41+
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् :2069

महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : दशमी -15:29:10
पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  : swaati  -25:22:44+
योग : शिव -13:19:52
करण : गर -15:29:10
करण : वणिज -26:06:59+
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : तुला
राहुकाल : 10:49:51 -12:30:27
गुलिक : 07:28:41 -09:09:16
यमगंड : 15:51:38- 17:32:13
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:03:37 -12:57:16
दूमुहूर्त : 08:29:02 -09:22:41
दूमुहूर्त : 12:57:16- 13:50:55
अमृतकाल : 17:15:11 -18:43:50
वर्ज्य : 08:23:18 -09:51:57

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

29
June
2012
( Friday) 
 Night Choghadiya  


 Chal  - 
  05:48:05 - 07:28:41
 Rog  - 
  19:12:49 - 20:32:15

 Labh  - 
  07:28:41 - 09:09:16
 Kaal  - 
  20:32:15 - 21:51:42

 Amrit  - 
  09:09:16 - 10:49:51
 Labh  - 
  21:51:42 - 23:11:09

 Kaal  - 
  10:49:51 - 12:30:27
 Udyog  - 
  23:11:09 - 24:30:36+

 Shubh  - 
  12:30:27 - 14:11:02
 Shubh  - 
  24:30:36+ - 25:50:03+

 Rog  - 
  14:11:02 - 15:51:38
 Amrit  - 
  25:50:03+ - 27:09:30+

 Udyog  - 
  15:51:38 - 17:32:13
 Chal  - 
  27:09:30+ - 28:28:57+

 Chal  - 
  17:32:13 - 19:12:49
 Rog  - 
  28:28:57+ - 29:48:24+

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मित्र मिश्रा जी अति मेहनत से बनाया गया सुंदर सूत्र हैं, आपकी मेहनत के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ,मित्र कुछ सुझाव हैं :-
१. सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त का समय कहाँ का हैं ?
२. किस योग में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
३. किस चौघड़िया में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
४. किस होरा में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?

----------


## BP Mishra

30/जून/2012
( शनिवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:48:24

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:53
चंद्रोदय : 15:46:43
चंद्रास्त : 27:02:09+
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : एकादशी -12:40:43
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  :vishakha  -23:15:57

योग : सिद्ध -10:00:28
करण : विष्टि -12:40:42
करण : बव -23:11:04
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : तुला -17:48:53
राहुकाल : 09:09:31 -10:50:05
गुलिक :05:48:24 - 07:28:58

यमगंड : 14:11:12 - 15:51:45


अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:03:50 - 12:57:27

दूमुहूर्त : 05:48:24 -06:42:02
दूमुहूर्त :06:42:02 -07:35:40
अमृतकाल :15:14:26 -16:41:59
वर्ज्य :06:29:09 -07:56:42
वर्ज्य : 26:53:05+ -28:19:56+

----------


## BP Mishra

*01/जुलाई/2012
( रविवार )				*
 सूर्योदय :05:48:44

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:55
चंद्रोदय : 16:51:42
चंद्रास्त : 28:01:46+
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :द्वादशी - 09:38:49

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : anuradha  -20:58:44
योग : साध्य -06:29:17
क्षय योग : शुभ -26:51:20+
करण : बालव -09:38:49
करण : कौलव -20:04:47
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : वृश्चिक
राहुकाल : 17:32:24 -19:12:55
गुलिक : 15:51:53 -17:32:24
यमगंड : 12:30:50 -14:11:21
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:04:01 -12:57:38
दूमुहूर्त : 17:25:42 -18:19:19
अमृतकाल : 11:34:12 -13:01:03
वर्ज्य : 26:02:00+ -27:28:39+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

01
July
2012
( Sunday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Udyog  - 
  05:48:44 - 07:29:15
 Shubh  - 
  19:12:55 - 20:32:27

 Chal  - 
  07:29:15 - 09:09:47
 Amrit  - 
  20:32:27 - 21:51:58

 Labh  - 
  09:09:47 - 10:50:18
 Chal  - 
  21:51:58 - 23:11:29

 Amrit  - 
  10:50:18 - 12:30:50
 Rog  - 
  23:11:29 - 24:31:00+

 Kaal  - 
  12:30:50 - 14:11:21
 Kaal  - 
  24:31:00+ - 25:50:31+

 Shubh  - 
  14:11:21 - 15:51:53
 Labh  - 
  25:50:31+ - 27:10:02+

 Rog  - 
  15:51:53 - 17:32:24
 Udyog  - 
  27:10:02+ - 28:29:33+

 Udyog  - 
  17:32:24 - 19:12:55
 Shubh  - 
  28:29:33+ - 29:49:04+

----------


## BP Mishra

*मूलांक 5
 जिन व्यक्ति का जन्म किसी भी महीने की 5,14,व 23 तारीख को हुआ हो उनका  मूलांक 5 होता है. मूलांक 5 का मुख्य ग्रह बुध है, जो बुद्धि का प्रतीक है.   इस मूलांक के व्यक्ति बहुत सचेत एवं विनोद प्रिय, झगडों से दूर रहने वाले  तथा ज्ञान से पूर्ण होते हैं. मूलांक 5 के लोगों में कुछ लोग हठी स्वभाव  के भी होते हैं,  यह जन्म-जात भाग्यशाली होते हैं.  इस मूलांक वाले व्यक्ति  विलक्षण प्रतिभा और सुझबुझ वाले होते है .विचारवान ,बुद्धिमान ,विनोदप्रिय  ,और भौतिक सुखों का ग्रह करने वाले होते हैं. बुध के प्रभाव के कारण इनमें  तर्कशास्त्र के गुण विराजमान होते हैं यह एक सफल व्यापारी हो सकते हैं.  
**मूलांक पांच के स्वाभाव और गुण | Nature and Characteristics of Moolank-5*इस मूलांक वाले व्यक्तियों का बौद्धिकता के प्रति झुकाव होता है  .विचारों और निर्णय लेने मे ये व्यक्ति निपुण होते है .ऐसे व्यक्ति परिश्रम  करने से करने से बचते है .
मूलांक पांच शीघ्रता से धन कमा लेने के स्रोत खोजने का प्रयत्न करते  हैं. धनोपार्जन के नये रास्ते और तरीके खोजने का प्रयास करते हैं. मूलांक 5  वालों के स्वभाव में चंचलता होती है तथा यह जल्दबाजी से कार्य करते हैं.
*मूलांक 5 की विशेषताएं | Characteristics of Mool*मूलांक पांच वालों के विचारों में तेजी देखी जा सकती है. इनके  विचार  बहुत ही द्रुतगामी होते है .निर्णय तुरंत लेते है तथा कार्य को बड़ी तेजी  के साथ पूर्ण करते है .
इन्हें अधिक धन कमाने की चाह होती है तथा ऐसे कार्य करने मे विश्वास  होता है जिससे धन जल्दी प्राप्त हो सके, इन्हें व्यवसाय करना अच्छा लगता है  बंधी बंधाई नौकरी ओर आय इन्हें पसंद नहीं होती अत: यह बहु-व्यवसायी  होते  हैं व एक साथ कई कार्य करने की चाहत रखते हैं.
मूलांक पांच के व्यक्ति में कर्मठता का वास होता है यह अपना काम दूसरों  पर नहीं छोड़ते इन्हें नए कार्य करने का एवं सिखने का शौक होता है. किसी भी  कार्य को बहुत ही जल्दी सीख लेते है. यह कर्म तो करते है लेकिन भाग्यवादी  भी होते है और भाग्य के महत्व को स्वीकार करते हैं.
बुध-ग्रह के प्रभाव स्वरूप इनमें वाक्*पटुता एवं तर्कशक्ति अच्छी होती है इससे यह लोगों को अपनी ओर आकर्षित कर सकते हैं.
ऐसे रोजगार की ओर उन्मुख होते हैं जिसमें कम मेहनत तथा शीघ्र सफलता से  अधिक लाभ प्राप्त हो. बुध से प्रभावित जातक कुशल व्यवसायी, बुद्धिमान,  विद्वान, सट्*टेबाज तथा शीघ्र लाभ होने वाले व्यवसाय की ओर विशेष आकर्षित  होते हैं.
*मूलांक 5 की कमियां | Weakness and Drawbacks of Moolank-5*आवश्यकता से अधिक कार्य करने से इन्हें बचने का प्रयास करना चाहिए, अधिक  मानसिक एवं शारीरिक श्रम करने से स्नायु दुर्बलता से पीड़ित हो सकते हैं व  मूर्छा आदि रोग होने की आशंका उत्पन्न हो सकती है तथा व्यक्ति को  चिड़चिडा़पन और गुस्सा अधिक आता है. बुध ग्रह स्नायु मंडल का अधिष्ठाता है  और इससे प्रभावित व्यक्ति अपनी स्नायविक क्रियाओं का अधिक व्यय कर लेते  हैं.
मूलांक 5 के व्यक्ति बुध की भाँति चंचल और अस्थिर प्रकृति के होते हैं.  हमेशा चिंता करते हुए जीते हैं, क्रोध वाले होते है.
मूलांक पांच वालों को घर से ज्यादा बाहर रहना अधिक पसंद आता है. मूलांक 5  वाले जातक अनेक बार सत्य को जानने के बावजूद भी अपना हठ नहीं छोड़ पाते  तथा झूठी कल्पना तथा चिंता करते हुए जीवन में दुखी रहते हैं.
विद्या में इनकी अच्छी रुचि होती है, परन्तु ये पूर्ण विद्या ग्रहण नहीं कर पाते या बीच में ही अध्ययन कार्य छोड़ना पड़ता है.
मूलांक पांच वाले व्यक्तियों का शरीर नाज़ुक होता है अत: अपने स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखने की बहुत आवश्यकता होती है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*मूलांक 6* 
मूलांक  छ वाले अपने काम के प्रति समर्पित एवं कार्यों को करने मे दृढ़  रहते हैं. मूलांक 6 शुक्र से प्रभावित होने के कारण प्रेम का प्रतीक होता  है, इनका प्रेम मातृत्व भाव से युक्त होता है. शुक्र के प्रभाव स्वरूप यह   सौन्दर्य प्रेमी, कलात्मक के प्रति आकर्षित एवं संगीत के प्रति रुझान लिए  होते हैं. जिन व्यक्तियों का जन्म 6, 15, 24 तारीख को हुआ हो उन जातकों का  मूलांक 6 होता है.
मूलांक  6 का स्वामी शुक्र ग्रह हैं इस मूलांक  के स्वामी ग्रह के कारण  इन जातकों में अपने लिए कई प्रकार कि भावनाओं को देखा जा सकता है इस प्रकार  यदि वह अपने लिए कई तथ्यों के विषय में विचार करे तो मूलांक 6 मूलांक  वालों के लिये मंगल, बृहस्पति, और शुक्र दिन उचित माने जाते हैं.
*मूलाँक 6 का स्वभाव | Nature of Moolank 6*शुक्र ग्रह मे चुम्बकीय गुण मौजूद होते हैं इस कारण इस मूलांक 6 के  जातकों में दूसरे व्यक्तियों को अपनी ओर आकृष्ट करने की बेहतरीन क्षमता  होती है. शुक्र को कामदेव का प्रतीक माना गया है अत: इस छह मूलांक के  व्यक्ति में दूसरों को आकर्षित करने तथा रति क्रियाओं मे चतुरता का भाव  समाहीत होता है.
मूलांक  6 मे मौलिक प्रेम भावना निहित होती है, जिसे प्यार की संज्ञा दी  जा सकती है. इस मूलांक  के जातक सभी लोगों से प्रेम करने कि अदभुत क्षमता  रखते हैं. इस मूलांक  के लोगों में प्रेम एवं रोमांटिक भावना का समावेश  होता है यह  सौंदर्य व प्रेम से युक्त होते हैं.
मूलांक  छ के व्यक्ति में अच्छे मित्र बनाने की इच्छा तथा कलापूर्ण  चीजों से प्रेम प्रवृत्ति होती है, यह सुन्दर साज- सामान का  शौक रखते हैं  और स्वयं भी खूब सजे- धजे रहते है. फुहड़पन और गन्दगी  इन्हे पसंद नही होती  है तथा लोग स्वतः इनकी ओर आकृष्ट हो जाते है.
*मूलांक  6 की विशेषताएँ | Characteristics of Moolank 6*मूलांक  6 में विलक्षणप्रतिभा और सुझबुझ का समावेश होता है. यह विचारवान  ,सौम्य ,विनोदप्रिय तथा भौतिक सुखों का प्रतीक है. इस मूलांक  वाले  व्यक्ति तर्कशास्त्र ,ज्योतिष, सफल व्यापारी होते हैं. इस मूलांक वाले  व्यक्ति अपने ही ढंग से काम करने की चाह रखते हैं.
मूलांक 6  वाले लोग सभी मूलांक  वाले लोगों से मित्रता बनाने मे सक्षम  होते हैं इस कारण इनके बहुत से मित्र होते हैं. मुख पे हमेशा मुस्कुराहट  लिए होते हैं, इसी के कारण यह दूसरों को अपना बना लेते है.
मूलांक  छ वालों का स्वभाव हँसमुख, शौकीन मिज़ाज व कलाप्रेमी होता है.  इस मूलांक  के व्यक्तियों में खाओ पियो *और मस्त रहो वाली बात एकदम सटीक  बैठती है.
मूलांक  6 वालों का स्वाभाव बहुत ही चंचल होता है यह लोग एक ही विषय पर  अधिक देर तक चिंतन नही कर पाते और इनके मन का रहस्य जानना बहुत ही मुश्किल  होता है.
मूलांक  छ के व्यक्ति घूमने फिरने मे अधिक रुचि रखते हैं. मूलांक  6  वाले यदि किसी से प्रेम करते हैं तो उसके लिये सबकुछ कुर्बान कर करने को  तैयार रहते हैं.
खुले हाथों से खर्च करते हैं और सजना संवरना इनको अच्छा लगता है, आप  विलासिता और सुंदरता की सामग्री जुटाते रहते है. आधुनिक कपड़ों एवं बेहतरीन  पहनावे का शौक  रखते हैं.
*मूलांक  6 की  कमियाँ | Demerits of Moolank 6*मूलांक  छ वालों को अपने भीतर से हठ का त्याग करना चाहिए शांत मन से  विचार द्वारा यदि विचार करेंगे तो अपने अहम के भाव को नियंत्रण में कर सकते  हैं.
मूलांक  6 वाले ज्यादा समय तक अकेले नहीं रह सकते. इन्हें मित्रों की  आवश्यकता रहती है यदि इन्हें क्रोध आता है तो ये किसी प्रकार का विरोध सहन  नही करते हैं.
मूलांक  छ वाले किसी मादक पदार्थ के जल्द शिकार हो सकते हैं यदि नशा  करते हैं तो किसी भी नशे से दूर रहें या हो सके तो नशे की आदत को सीमा से  में ही रखें
अधिक उतावलेपन, तुनकमिजा़जी, शीघ्र क्रोधित होने से बचें कथन को समझने  का प्रयास करें. मानसिक रूप से बहुत संवेदनशील होते है .उत्तेजना इनके  स्वभाव मे है .हर बात पर अडिग रहना अच्छा नहीं होता अपनी सोच में लचीलापन  रखें कभी कभी किसी और की भी बात मान कर देखें.
शुक्र के प्रभाव के कारण मूलांक  6 वाले भोग – विलासिता के चक्कर मे पड़ सकते हैं इसलिए अपनी इस आदत पर नियंत्रण रखने का प्रयास करें
मूलांक  छ वालों में विपरीत लिंगी के प्रति आकर्षण होना सामान्य बात है  इसका कारण शुक्र का प्रभाव है किंतु इन्हें अपनी इस आदत पर संयम रखने कि  आवश्यकता होनी चाहिए.
मूलांक 6 का स्वभाव जिद्दी होता है,एक बार किसी के प्रति कोई मत बना  लेते हैं, तो उस विचार को कभी छोड़ते नहीं हैं. मूलांक  छ तर्क-विर्तक  करनेवाला होता है. ऐसे व्यक्ति शाररिक परिश्रम के कार्य करने से बचते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*02/जुलाई/2012
( सोमवार )				*
 सूर्योदय : 05:49:04

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:57
चंद्रोदय : 17:54:37
चंद्रास्त : 29:05:04+
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् :2069

महीना :आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :त्रयोदशी -06:29:54
क्षय तिथि :चतुर्दशी - 27:21:25+

पक्ष : 
शुक्ल पक्षनक्षत्र  : 

jyeshtha- 18:38:25

योग :शुक्ल -23:12:38

करण : तैतिल -06:29:54
करण : गर -16:55:06

क्षय करण : वणिज -27:21:25+
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : वृश्चिक -18:38:26
राहुकाल :07:29:33 09:10:03

गुलिक :14:11:30 - 15:51:59

यमगंड : 10:50:32  -12:31:01
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:04:13 -12:57:49
दूमुहूर्त : 12:57:49 -13:51:24
दूमुहूर्त :15:38:35 -16:32:11
अमृतकाल : 10:41:52 -12:08:31
वर्ज्य :25:53:24+ -27:20:23+
वर्ज्य :17:11:46 - 18:38:25

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  						Day Choghadiya 					



02
July
2012
( Monday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Amrit  - 
  05:49:04 - 07:29:33
 Chal  - 
  19:12:57 - 20:32:31

 Kaal  - 
  07:29:33 - 09:10:03
 Rog  - 
  20:32:31 - 21:52:04

 Shubh  - 
  09:10:03 - 10:50:32
 Kaal  - 
  21:52:04 - 23:11:38

 Rog  - 
  10:50:32 - 12:31:01
 Labh  - 
  23:11:38 - 24:31:11+

 Udyog  - 
  12:31:01 - 14:11:30
 Udyog  - 
  24:31:11+ - 25:50:45+

 Chal  - 
  14:11:30 - 15:51:59
 Shubh  - 
  25:50:45+ - 27:10:18+

 Labh  - 
  15:51:59 - 17:32:28
 Amrit  - 
  27:10:18+ - 28:29:52+

 Amrit  - 
  17:32:28 - 19:12:57
 Chal  - 
  28:29:52+ - 29:49:25+

----------


## BP Mishra

*नामांक 7* जीवन में नाम का बहुत महत्व होता है नाम से ही हमारी पहचान होती है. नाम  का महत्व खुद ब खुद दृष्टिगत होता है, तथा नाम रखने की विधि को संस्कार  कर्म में रखा जाता है और इसमें जातक के जन्म नक्षत्र पर आधारित नाम रखने का  प्रयास किया जाता है. कुछ स्थानों पर हम यह भी देखते हैं कि किसी व्यक्ति  का नाम तो उचित होता है. लेकिन फिर भी सफलता पाने में उसे बहुत संघर्ष करना  पड़ता या उसे वह सफलता मिल ही नहीं पाती, ऐसे समय में अंक ज्योतिष या अंक  शास्त्र द्वारा हम नाम में कुछ परिवर्तन करके उस नाम का महत्व एवं प्रभाव  और भी अधिक बढा़ सकते हैं.  नामांक की गणना अंग्रेजी के अक्षरों को दिये गये अंकों के आधार पर ही की  जाती रही है. आज भी लगभग सभी अंकशास्त्री नामांक की गणना इसी प्राचीन  तरीके से करते हैं. नामांक कि गणना के लिए कीरो पद्धति, सेफेरियल पद्धति  तथा पाइथागोरस पद्धति का उपयोग किया जाता है,
नामांक में दिर गए अंकों के आधार पर हम किसी भी व्यक्ति, स्थान इत्यादि  का नामांक प्राप्त कर सकते हैं. उदाहरण के तौर पर- अनिल कुमार के नाम का  नामांक प्राप्त करना हो तो वह इस प्रकार होगा.
A N I L        K U M A R
1 5 1 3        2 6 4 1 2
1 + 5 + 1  + 3 = 10,  2 +  6 + 4 + 1 + 2 = 15
1 + 0 = 1
1 + 5 = 6
1 + 6 = 7   इस प्रकार इस व्यक्ति का नामांक 7 बनता है.
*नामांक 7 की स्वभावगत विशेषताएँ | Behaviour and Qualities of Namank 7*नामांक 7 वाले व्यक्ति संतोष प्रवृत्ति के एवं सहिष्णु व्यक्ति होते है.  इनका व्यक्तित्व सामान्य व्यक्तियों से अलग होता है तथा  लोग इनसे जल्द ही  प्रभावित भी हो जाते हैं. इनके स्वभाव में चंचलता का भाव रहता है. यह हर  बात में परिवर्तन देखना चाहते हैं.

नामांक 7 वालों में रहस्यात्मकता का समावेश रहता है. यह लोग भाग्यशाली  होते है. नामांक सात वाले धन के प्रति अधिक आकर्षित नही होते हैं. जीवन के  भौतिक पदार्थों की ओर यह समभाव ही रखते हैं.
नामांक 7 वाले अपने विचारों द्वारा अनेक परिवर्तन करने का प्रयास करते  हैं. धार्मिक आडंबरों से दूर रहते हैं तथा रूढ़िवादी विचारों से दूर रहने  का प्रयास करते हैं और इन्हें बदलने की इच्छा रखते हैं.
नामांक सात वाले स्वतंत्र प्रवृत्ति के व्यक्ति होते हैं. विचारों की  नवीनता इन्हें लेखक, या अच्छे पत्रकार बना सकती है.  नामांक सात वालों में  रहस्यात्मकता तथा अतिन्द्रिय ज्ञान भी होता है, इस कारण यह दूसरों के मन की  बात को जल्द ही समझ जाते हैं.
नामांक  7 वालों का झुकाव गूढ़ रहस्यों की ओर रहता  है. मौलिक विचारधारा  के कारण इनकी सोचने की क्षमता अच्छी होती है. यह लोग दार्शनिक या उच्च  विचारक बन सकते हैं.
*नामांक 7 वालों के लिए सावधानियां | Warnings for Name Number 7*नामांक 7 वालों को अपने विचारों पर स्थिर रहने की आवश्यकता है. किसी अनु  कि सलाह से बेहतर है की यह स्वयं की सोच पर क्रियांवित रहें.  अत्यधिक  क्रोध और भावुकता पर नियंत्रण रखें. बदलाव अच्छा होता है किंतु जल्दी जल्दी  परिवर्तन चाहना उचित नहीं है. धन संग्रह करने का प्रयास करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*नामांक 8* नामांक ज्योतिष एक महत्वपूर्ण विद्या है, जिसके माध्यम से व्यक्ति के  विषय एवं उसके भविष्य को जानने का प्रयास किया जाता है. नामांक ज्योतिष में  अंकों के माध्यम द्वारा गणित के नियमों का व्यवहारिक उपयोग करके मनुष्य के  विभिन्न पक्षों, उसकी विचारधारा , जीवन के विषय इत्यादि का विस्तार पूर्वक  विवरण प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास किया जाता है.

नाम का महत्व खुद ब खुद दृष्टिगत होता है, तथा नाम रखने की विधि को  संस्कार कर्म में रखा जाता है और इसमें जातक के जन्म नक्षत्र पर आधारित नाम  रखने का प्रयास किया जाता है. कुछ स्थानों पर हम यह भी देखते हैं कि किसी  व्यक्ति का नाम तो उचित होता है. लेकिन फिर भी सफलता पाने में उसे बहुत  संघर्ष करना पड़ता या उसे वह सफलता मिल ही नहीं पाती, ऐसे समय में अंक  ज्योतिष या अंक शास्त्र द्वारा हम नाम में कुछ परिवर्तन करके उस नाम का  महत्व एवं प्रभाव और भी अधिक बढा़ सकते हैं.
नामांक कि गणना के लिए कीरो पद्धति, सेफेरियल पद्धति तथा पाइथागोरस  पद्धति का उपयोग किया जाता है,नामांक में दिर गए अंकों के आधार पर हम किसी  भी व्यक्ति, स्थान इत्यादि का नामांक प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.
उदाहरण के तौर पर- यदि किसी नाम रामा है तो इस नाम का नामांक प्राप्त करना हो तो वह इस प्रकार होगा.
RAMA
R = 2, A = 1, M = 4, A = 1
2 + 1 + 4 + 1 = 8 इस प्रकार इस व्यक्ति का नामांक 8 बनता है.
*नामांक 8 की स्वभावगत विशेषताएँ | Behaviour and Qualities of Namank 8*नामांक 8 से प्रभावित व्यक्ति का जीवन उथल पुथल से भरा होता है. इनका  जीवन परिवर्तनशील होता है. नामांक 8 वाले अंतर्मुखी होते है. अपने कार्यों  के प्रति काफी सजग रहते हैं तथा जो भी कार्य करते हैं उसे बहुत शांति के  साथ पूर्ण करने का प्रयास करते हैं. नामांक आठ को दिखावा पसंद नही होता यह  लोग अपने आप में भी प्रसन्न रह सकते हैं.
नामांक 8 काम के बडे दूरगामी परिणाम होते है साथ ही साथ ये जो कार्य  करते है वह ठोस होता है .और जब कार्य पूर्ण हो जाता है तो लोग उस कार्य की  सराहना करते है. नामांक 8 वालों की धर्म की विशेष रूचि नहीं होती यह लोग  समभाव के साथ चीजों को अपनाते हैं.
नामांक 8 लोग स्वभाव से सेवा भाव करने वाले होते हैं इसके साथ ही साथ  इनमें चलाकी का भाव भी निहित रहता है यह अपना काम करना अच्छे से जानते हैं.  नामांक आठ वाले मित्र बनाने की इच्छा भी रखते हैं तथा पूरी निष्ठा के साथ  मित्रता को निभाते भी हैं.

नामांक आठ वाले जल्द ही निराश भी हो जाते हैं इन्हें किसी बात का श्रेय  भी जल्द प्राप्त नहीं होता है. परंतु जब लोग इनकी महत्ता को जान लेते हैं  तब इन्हें भरपूर सम्मान प्राप्त होता है.
नामांक आठ वालों का स्वभाव शंकाकुल भी होता है. अपने इसी स्वभाव के कारण  यह लोग शोध और खोज जैसे कार्यों को उचित प्रकार कर लेते हैं और उसमें  सफलता भी प्राप्त करते हैं.
*नामांक 8 वालों के लिए सावधानियां | Warnings for People with Namank  8*नामांक आठ वालों को अपनी संदेह करने की आदत को कम करने की जरूरत है.  इन्हें हमेशा किसी न किसी से शिकायत रहती है. इन्हें अकेलेपन से बचना चाहिए  अच्छे मित्र बनाने का प्रयास करें ऎसा करने से आप अपने भीतर का अकेलापन  दूर कर सकेंगे. नामांक 8 वालों को संकोची होने से बचना चाहिए तभी यह खुल कर  अपनी भावनाएं व्यक्त कर सकेंगे. नामांक 8 वाले जल्द ही अपना स्नेह किसी के  प्रति व्यक्त नहीं कर पाते इस कारण लोग इन्हे समझने में गलती भी कर देते  हैं

----------


## BP Mishra

*नामांक 8*  नामांक ज्योतिष एक महत्वपूर्ण विद्या है, जिसके माध्यम से व्यक्ति के  विषय एवं उसके भविष्य को जानने का प्रयास किया जाता है. नामांक ज्योतिष में  अंकों के माध्यम द्वारा गणित के नियमों का व्यवहारिक उपयोग करके मनुष्य के  विभिन्न पक्षों, उसकी विचारधारा , जीवन के विषय इत्यादि का विस्तार पूर्वक  विवरण प्रस्तुत करने का प्रयास किया जाता है.

नाम का महत्व खुद ब खुद दृष्टिगत होता है, तथा नाम रखने की विधि को  संस्कार कर्म में रखा जाता है और इसमें जातक के जन्म नक्षत्र पर आधारित नाम  रखने का प्रयास किया जाता है. कुछ स्थानों पर हम यह भी देखते हैं कि किसी  व्यक्ति का नाम तो उचित होता है. लेकिन फिर भी सफलता पाने में उसे बहुत  संघर्ष करना पड़ता या उसे वह सफलता मिल ही नहीं पाती, ऐसे समय में अंक  ज्योतिष या अंक शास्त्र द्वारा हम नाम में कुछ परिवर्तन करके उस नाम का  महत्व एवं प्रभाव और भी अधिक बढा़ सकते हैं.
नामांक कि गणना के लिए कीरो पद्धति, सेफेरियल पद्धति तथा पाइथागोरस  पद्धति का उपयोग किया जाता है,नामांक में दिर गए अंकों के आधार पर हम किसी  भी व्यक्ति, स्थान इत्यादि का नामांक प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.
उदाहरण के तौर पर- यदि किसी नाम रामा है तो इस नाम का नामांक प्राप्त करना हो तो वह इस प्रकार होगा.
RAMA
R = 2, A = 1, M = 4, A = 1
2 + 1 + 4 + 1 = 8 इस प्रकार इस व्यक्ति का नामांक 8 बनता है.
*नामांक 8 की स्वभावगत विशेषताएँ | Behaviour and Qualities of Namank 8* नामांक 8 से प्रभावित व्यक्ति का जीवन उथल पुथल से भरा होता है. इनका  जीवन परिवर्तनशील होता है. नामांक 8 वाले अंतर्मुखी होते है. अपने कार्यों  के प्रति काफी सजग रहते हैं तथा जो भी कार्य करते हैं उसे बहुत शांति के  साथ पूर्ण करने का प्रयास करते हैं. नामांक आठ को दिखावा पसंद नही होता यह  लोग अपने आप में भी प्रसन्न रह सकते हैं.
नामांक 8 काम के बडे दूरगामी परिणाम होते है साथ ही साथ ये जो कार्य  करते है वह ठोस होता है .और जब कार्य पूर्ण हो जाता है तो लोग उस कार्य की  सराहना करते है. नामांक 8 वालों की धर्म की विशेष रूचि नहीं होती यह लोग  समभाव के साथ चीजों को अपनाते हैं.
नामांक 8 लोग स्वभाव से सेवा भाव करने वाले होते हैं इसके साथ ही साथ  इनमें चलाकी का भाव भी निहित रहता है यह अपना काम करना अच्छे से जानते हैं.  नामांक आठ वाले मित्र बनाने की इच्छा भी रखते हैं तथा पूरी निष्ठा के साथ  मित्रता को निभाते भी हैं.

नामांक आठ वाले जल्द ही निराश भी हो जाते हैं इन्हें किसी बात का श्रेय  भी जल्द प्राप्त नहीं होता है. परंतु जब लोग इनकी महत्ता को जान लेते हैं  तब इन्हें भरपूर सम्मान प्राप्त होता है.
नामांक आठ वालों का स्वभाव शंकाकुल भी होता है. अपने इसी स्वभाव के कारण  यह लोग शोध और खोज जैसे कार्यों को उचित प्रकार कर लेते हैं और उसमें  सफलता भी प्राप्त करते हैं.
*नामांक 8 वालों के लिए सावधानियां | Warnings for People with Namank  8* नामांक आठ वालों को अपनी संदेह करने की आदत को कम करने की जरूरत है.  इन्हें हमेशा किसी न किसी से शिकायत रहती है. इन्हें अकेलेपन से बचना चाहिए  अच्छे मित्र बनाने का प्रयास करें ऎसा करने से आप अपने भीतर का अकेलापन  दूर कर सकेंगे. नामांक 8 वालों को संकोची होने से बचना चाहिए तभी यह खुल कर  अपनी भावनाएं व्यक्त कर सकेंगे. नामांक 8 वाले जल्द ही अपना स्नेह किसी के  प्रति व्यक्त नहीं कर पाते इस कारण लोग इन्हे समझने में गलती भी कर देते  हैं

----------


## BP Mishra

*नामांक 9
नामांक की गणना अंग्रेजी के अक्षरों को दिये गये अंकों के आधार पर की  जाती रही है. नामांक कि गणना के लिए कीरो पद्धति, सेफेरियल पद्धति तथा  पाइथागोरस पद्धति का उपयोग किया जाता है, आज भी अंकशास्त्री नामांक की गणना  इन्हीं प्राचीन तरीकों से करते आ रहे हैं. नामांक जीवन में आवश्यक बदलाव  ला सकते हैं और हमारे जीवन को आशावादी दिशा प्रदान कर सकते है.  
*अपना नामांक जानने के लिये सर्वप्रथम आप अपना नाम English मे लिखें .  जैसे की किसी का नाम रिया सेन है. तो अब इस नाम को अंग्रेजी में Riya Sen  लिखें. इसके बाद नीचे दिये गये क्रम से इन Alphabate के नम्बर को लिख कर  सभी अंक जोड़ें.
R = 2, I = 1, Y = 1, A = 1.
S = 3, E = 5, N = 5.
अब इन अंकों को जोड़ें = 2 + 1 + 1 + 1 =  5
3 + 5 + 5 = 13
1 + 3 = 4
5 + 4 = 9
कुल योग 9 बनता है, अत: आपका नामांक 9 होगा.
किसी व्यक्ति का नामांक यदि अनुकूल नही है तो अंक ज्योतिष या अंक  शास्त्र द्वारा हम नाम में कुछ परिवर्तन करके उस नाम का महत्व एवं प्रभाव  और भी अधिक बढा़ सकते हैं. इस प्रकार नामांक उस व्यक्ति के अनुकूल हो सकता  है.
*नामांक 9 वालों के स्वभावगत गुण | Behaviour and Qualities of Namank 9*नामांक 9 वाले व्यक्ति में नायक या प्रधान व्यक्ति बनने की चाह बहुत  होती है. यह लोग समाज में अपना एक विशिष्ट स्थान प्राप्त करने की चाह रखते  हैं. यह लोग जो भी कार्य करें उस पर अपना महत्व व्यक्त अवश्य करते हैं.
नामांक 9 वालों के भीतर साहस भी खूब होता है. यह लोग अपने साहस तथा  हिम्मत द्वारा अनेक परेशानियों को दूर करने की चाह रखते हैं. इनकी वाणी भी  ओज पूर्ण होती है तथा यह एक कुशल वक्ता भी होते हैं. इनके प्रभाव में आने  वाले लोग इनसे प्रभावित हुए बिना नहीं रह पाते हैं.
नमांक 9 ओज और प्रभावशाली व्यक्तित्व लिए होता है. यह स्वभाव से बहुत  शीघ्र कार्य करने वाले एवं तीव्र होते हैं अपने द्वारा किए गए कार्यों को  जल्द से जल्द पूर्ण करने चाह रखते हैं. उच्च-कोटि के कार्य प्रबंधक होते  हैं तथा इसी प्रयास में लगे रहते हैं कि जो कार्य हाथ में लें वह शीघ्र  समाप्त हो सके.
नामांक नौ वालों में स्पष्ट वक्ता होने का गुण भी होता है. परंतु अपना  काम भी निकालना अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं. इन्हें अनुशासन में रहना अच्छा  लगता है और दूसरों से भी यह यही अपेक्षा रखते हैं. इनके दुश्मन इन्हें  आसानी से परास्त नहीं कर पाते इस कारण इनके दोस्त ही ज्यादा होते हैं.

नामांक 9 वाले अपने उग्र और चंचल व्यवहार के बावजूद यह शिष्ट और  मृदुभाषी होते हैं जिस कारण लोग इनसे बहुत प्रभावित होते हैं. स्वतंत्र रुप  से जीवन यापन करना एवं स्वयं कार्य-कर्त्ता होना पसंद करते हैं.इनके जीवन  का प्रारंभिक काल कुछ कठिनाइयों से भरा होता है परन्तु अंत में ये जातक  अपनी सहिष्णुता आत्मविश्वास तथा दृढ़ इच्छा शक्ति के द्वारा, मुसीबतों पर  विजय प्राप्त करते हैं.
*नामांक 9 वालों के लिए सावधानियां | Warnings for People with Namank 9*नामांक 9 वाले व्यक्ति शीघ्र क्रोधित हो जाते हैं. इनमें सहन शक्ति भी कम होती है आलोचना सहन नही कर पाते
नामांक 9 वालों को खुशामद या चापलूसी से दूर रहना चाहिए इससे इन्हें  नुकसान ही हो सकता है. क्रोध पर नियंत्रण रखें. दूसरों पर रोब जमाने तथा  धर्म के प्रति कठोर होते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*03/जुलाई/2012
( मंगलवार )				*
 सूर्योदय : 05:49:25

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:58
चंद्रोदय : 18:53:14
चंद्रास्त : नहीं है
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : आषाढ़ (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : पूर्णिमा -24:21:40+
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : mula- 16:23:21
योग : ब्रह्म -19:39:48
करण :विष्टि -13:49:55
करण : बव- 24:21:39+
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : धनु
राहुकाल : 15:52:05 -17:32:31
गुलिक : 12:31:12 -14:11:38
यमगंड : 09:10:18- 10:50:45
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:04:25 -12:57:59
दूमुहूर्त :08:30:08 - 09:23:42

दूमुहूर्त :23:27:41 - 24:10:09+

अमृतकाल : 10:35:22 -12:02:22
वर्ज्य : 14:56:21-16:23:21
वर्ज्य :25:11:01+ -26:38:58+

----------


## BP Mishra

*जुलाई माह के मुख्य व्रत तथा त्यौहार*1 जुलाई 2012, दिन रविवार, प्रदोष व्रत    आषाढ़ शुक्ल द्वादशी
3 जुलाई 2012, दिन मंगलवार, गुरु पूर्णिमा, श्रीसत्यनारायण व्रत, कोकिला व्रत5 जुलाई 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, अशून्यशूयन व्रत  6 जुलाई 2012, दिन शुक्रवार, श्रीगणेश चतुर्थी व्रत, कज्जली तीज8 जुलाई 2012, दिन रविवार, नाग पंचमी10 जुलाई 2012, दिन मंगलवार, मंगला गौरी व्रत प्रारम्भ14 जुलाई 2012, दिन शनिवार, कामिका एकादशी व्रत   16 जुलाई 2012, दिन सोमवार, श्रावण संक्रान्ति, सोम प्रदोष व्रत17 जुलाई 2012, दिन मंगलवार, मास शिवरात्रि व्रत22 जुलाई 2012, दिन रविवार, मधुस्रवा-हरियाली तीज, वरद चतुर्थी, दूर्वा गणपति व्रत   23 जुलाई 2012, दिन सोमवार, नाग-पंचमी24 जुलाई 2012, दिन मंगलवार, श्रीकल्कि जयन्ती   29 जुलाई 2012, दिन रविवार, पवित्रा एकादशी व्रत30 जुलाई 2012, दिन सोमवार, सोम प्रदोष व्रत

----------


## BP Mishra

*जुलाई माह में ग्रहों की स्थिति*सूर्य मध्य माह तक मिथुन राशि में रहेंगे. उसके बाद 16 जुलाई 2012, 09:36 पर कर्क राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे.
मंगल जुलाई माह में कन्या राशि में विचरण करेंगे. 15 जुलाई 2012, 07:44 पर बुध कर्क राशि में वक्री अवस्था में गोचर करेंगे. गुरु जुलाई के पूरे माह में वृष राशि में विचरण करेंगे.शुक्र जुलाई माह के आखिर तक वृष राशि में भ्रमण करेंगे. 31 जुलाई 2012, 19:46 पर शुक्र मिथुन राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे. शनि जुलाई के पूरे माह में कन्या राशि में मार्गी अवस्था में विचरण करेंगे.राहु पूरे माह वृश्चिक राशि में रहेगें.केतु पूरे माह वृष राशि में रहेगें.गुरु तथा शनि नव-पंचम योग में रहेगें.जुलाई माह में मंगल और शनि दोनों एक साथ कन्या राशि में विचरण करेंगे.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मेष राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Mesha Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 मेष राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*              मेष राशि के जातकों के लिए जुलाई माह व्यस्तता से भरा रह सकता  है. आप इस समय अपके कार्यों को लेकर अधिक सतर्क एवं प्रयासरत रह सकते हैं.  शुक्र के प्रभाव स्वरुप आपको अच्छे धन लाभ के संकेत मिल सकते हैं. आप इस  समय विदेश से भी पैसा कमाने की योजनाओं में व्यस्त रह सकते हैं. अचानक धन  लाभ प्राप्त हो सकता है. अपने काम के प्रति आप की अति व्यस्तता से आप  परिवार से भी कुछ दूर हो सकते हैं. अपने कार्यों को अधिक महत्व देते हुए  अपनी पारवारिक जिम्मेदारियों के प्रति आपको सचेत रहने की आवश्यकता है. आपको  सामाजिक रुप से अच्छी लोकप्रियता भी मिल सकती है.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*               कैरियर की दृष्टि से यह माह आपके पद्दोन्नती एवं विकास के  अनुकूल अवसर प्रदान कर सकता है. आप अपने कार्य क्षेत्र में अपने प्रयासों  द्वारा उच्च अधिकारियों की प्रशंसा भी प्राप्त कर सकते हैं. आपकी  लोकप्रियता से कुछ लोग आपसे इर्ष्या भी कर सकते हैं और आपके प्रयासों में  रुकावटे भी उत्पन्न करने के प्रयास में भी लग सकते हैं, अत: आपको चाहिए की  आप स्वयं को मजबूत रखते हुए अपने कार्य को अच्छी प्रकार से करें किसी भी  प्रकार के गलत कार्यों को इस समय करने से बचें वर्ना आप परेशानी में भी पड़  सकते हैं. व्यापारियों के लिए यह समय अपने कारोबार को आगे ले जाने के लिए  हो सकता है व्यवसाय में आप विदेशों से भी सौदे प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.
*मेष राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*विद्यार्थियों के लिए यह माह अच्छे संकेत ला सकता इस समय छात्रों को  अपने मनपंसंद विषयों में दाखिला लेने के लिए अधिक देर इंतजार करने की  आवश्यकता नहीं है. इस समय आप विदेशी भाषा सिखने की इच्छा को पूरा कर सकते  हैं. बुध के अनुकूल प्रभाव के कारण छात्रों को अपनी पढाई में अच्छा करने का  मौका मिल सकत है. शिक्षार्थी अपने प्रयासों में सफलता पाने की ओर अग्रसर  रहेंगे. शिक्षा की नई शुरूआत भी इस समय आपके लिए अच्छे दिशा निर्देश प्रदान  कर सकती है.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*              मेष राशि के जातकों का स्वास्थय इस समय मिले जुले प्रभाव लेकर  आ सकता है. आपको मौसम में बदलाव संबंधी दिक्कतें परेशान कर सकती हैं. पेट  में गर्मी होना, मुंह में छाले होने जैसी परेशानियां तंग कर सकती हैं. उच्च  रक्त चाप से ग्रस्त लोगों को अपना विशेष ध्यान रखने की आवश्यकता है. इस  समय माता का खराब स्वाथ्य आपकी परेशानी को बढा़ सकता है. कुल मिलाकर यह समय  स्वास्थ्य के लिए मिश्रित रहेगा.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*             परिवार में  आप अपनी भूमिका को दर्ज करा सकते हैं. छोटे मोटे  भूमि से सम्बन्धित खरीद फ़रोख्त के कार्य भी इस समय में हो सकते हैं. छोटे  भाई-बहिन के साथ कुछ नोंक झोक भी हो सकती है अपने को शंत रखें. आपका अच्छा  व्यवहार माहौल को सामान्य बना सकता है. जीवनसाथी के साथ आप कुछ अच्छा समय  बिता सकेंगे. परिवार में किसी अनचाहे खर्चे की दस्तक भी हो सकती है. आप कुछ  अनावश्यक धन भी व्यय कर सकते हैं. दोस्तों के संग समय गुजारने का मौका  मिलेगा परंतु साथ ही साथ आपके शत्रु भी आप पर हावि होने का प्रयास कर सकते  हैं सजग रहें. भाग्य में वृद्धि के कारण आप अपनी समस्याओं को काफी हद तक  सुलझाने में कामयाब रह सकते हैं.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय* अपने कायों में व्यवधान एवं रूकावटों से बचने के लिए आपको चाहिए की आप प्रतिदिन ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं लक्ष्मीनारायणायन  : मंत्र का जाप करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल वृषभ राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Vrishabh Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012
*              वृषभ राशि के जातकों को जुलाई माह में कुछ संघर्ष पूर्ण  स्थितियों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इस माह आपके द्वारा किए गए प्रयास  आपको आगे ले जाने में सहायक तो हो सकते हैं, लेकिन रुकावटों के कारण इनकी  गति सुस्त बनी रह सकती है. इस समय आप अपने को आर्थिक रुप से मजबूत करने में  सघर्षरत रह सकते हैं. कुछ अनावश्यक खर्चों के कारण आर्थिक परिस्थिति में  बदलाव की संभावना बन सकती है.
समाज में आपको अपनी स्थिति दर्ज कराने की चाह बनी रहेगी आपके द्वारा किए  गए कार्य लोगों को आपकी ओर आकर्षित करने में सहायक बन सकते हैं. पिता के  साथ संबंधों में कुछ वैचारिक मतभेद की स्थिति देखी जा सकती है अत: आपको  चाहिए की अपनी वाणी पर नियंत्रण रखने का प्रयास करें और बिना सोच विचारे  कोई भी कार्य न करें क्योंकि इस समय आप विचारों की द्वंदता से भी जूझ सकते  हैं. इस समय आपको माता के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखने की भी आवश्यकता है.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 मे कैरियर*                नौकरी के क्षेत्र में आपको अपने प्रयासों में तेजी लाने की  आवश्यकता होगी. इस समय आप साहस के साथ आगे बढने का प्रयास करेंगे. अपने  सहकर्मियों के साथ संबंधों को अनुकूल बना कर चलें तथा व्यर्थ के टकराव से  दूर ही रहें. नौकरी में बदलाव का विचार अभी न करें अनुकूल समय की प्रतिक्षा  करना बेहतर होगा.
व्यापारियों को इस समय प्रतिस्पर्धा का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. अपने  व्यापार को आगे ले जाने की कुछ योजनाओं पर भी विचार कर सकते हैं. शेयर  बाजार से कुछ लाभ मिलने की संभावना बनती है परंतु उठापटक बनी ही रहेगी.  आर्थिक रुप से इस माह में ऐसे खर्च होंगे, जिन पर नियंत्रण करना मुशकिल हो  सकता है.
* 		वृषभ राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्रों के लिए जुलाई माह कुछ अधिक परिश्रम वाला रह सकता है. इस समय  आपको अपनी स्थिति को बनाए रखने के लिए कडे़ मुकाबलों का सामना करना पड़  सकता है. मध्य माह के बाद विद्यार्थियों के पढाई में ध्यान केन्द्रित करने  में समस्या का सामना करना पडे़गा. इस समय आप अपना समय व्यर्थ की बातों में  बर्बाद कर सकते हैं.
माता पिता को बच्चों पर विशेष ध्यान देने की जरूरत है क्योंकि इस समय  बचे अपनी गलतियों को छुपाने के लिए झूठ का सहार भी ले सकते हैं.  शिक्षार्थियों को चाहिए की मौजमस्ती और पढाई इन दोनों बातों का उचित प्रकार  से निर्वाह करें, क्योंकि बिता हुआ समय वापस नहीं आता है. अत: खेलखूद के  साथ साथ अपनी शिक्षा पर भी ध्यान अवश्य देने का प्रयास करें तभी आप सफलता  को प्राप्त कर सकेंगे.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*               वृष राशि वालों के इस समय स्वास्थ्य संबंधि दिक्कतों को  झेलना पड़ सकता है. इस समय आप नेत्र संबंधी रोगों तथा पेट दर्द, गैस जैसी  समस्याओं से परेशान हो सकते हैं. इस समय घर के किसी सदस्य का खराब स्वास्थ  आपकी चिंता का कारण बन सकता है. इसलिए आपको अपने स्वाथ्य के साथ साथ उनके  स्वास्थ्य का भी ध्यान रखने की आवश्यकता है. इस समय बवासिर की समस्या भी  उभर सकती है. इस लिए तेल एवं मसालेदार भोजन के इसतेमाल से बचें और अत्यधिक   पानी का सेवन करें.

*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                परिवार में तनाव का वातावरण सकता है. मध्य माह के आपकी  दिक्कतें पुन: सिर उठा सकती हैं. जीवन साथी के साथ तनाव उत्पन्न हो सकता  है. प्रेम संबंधों में जल्दबाजी न करें, प्रेमियों के लिए यह समय अनबन की  स्थिति ला सकता है. आप के मध्य कोई छोटी सी बात भी बडे़ विवाद का कारण बन  सकती है. आप इस समय झूठ का सहारा भी ले सकते हैं, इसलिए आपको चाहिए की अपनी  भाषा और अपने विचारों पर नियंत्रण रखने का प्रयास करें.
नाना पक्ष की ओर से मतभेद उभर सकते हैं. इस समय आपको माता की ओर से कुछ  धन लाभ हो सकता है. परंतु आपको चाहिए की अभी आप धन के किसी भी निवेश से दूर  रहें, वाहन या किसी अन्य संपत्ति क्रय करना फिलहाल अनुकूल नहीं है.  क्योंकि आर्थिक दृष्टिकोण से समय अच्छा नहीं है. धार्मिक यात्रा पर जाने के  योग भी इस माह बन सकते हैं.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*              इस समय पारिवारिक और आर्थिक समस्याओं से निजात पाने के लिए  आपको चाहिए कि आप शिव मंदिर के दर्शन करें तथा भगवान गणेश की उपासना करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल वृषभ राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Vrishabh Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012
*              वृषभ राशि के जातकों को जुलाई माह में कुछ संघर्ष पूर्ण  स्थितियों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इस माह आपके द्वारा किए गए प्रयास  आपको आगे ले जाने में सहायक तो हो सकते हैं, लेकिन रुकावटों के कारण इनकी  गति सुस्त बनी रह सकती है. इस समय आप अपने को आर्थिक रुप से मजबूत करने में  सघर्षरत रह सकते हैं. कुछ अनावश्यक खर्चों के कारण आर्थिक परिस्थिति में  बदलाव की संभावना बन सकती है.
समाज में आपको अपनी स्थिति दर्ज कराने की चाह बनी रहेगी आपके द्वारा किए  गए कार्य लोगों को आपकी ओर आकर्षित करने में सहायक बन सकते हैं. पिता के  साथ संबंधों में कुछ वैचारिक मतभेद की स्थिति देखी जा सकती है अत: आपको  चाहिए की अपनी वाणी पर नियंत्रण रखने का प्रयास करें और बिना सोच विचारे  कोई भी कार्य न करें क्योंकि इस समय आप विचारों की द्वंदता से भी जूझ सकते  हैं. इस समय आपको माता के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखने की भी आवश्यकता है.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 मे कैरियर*                नौकरी के क्षेत्र में आपको अपने प्रयासों में तेजी लाने की  आवश्यकता होगी. इस समय आप साहस के साथ आगे बढने का प्रयास करेंगे. अपने  सहकर्मियों के साथ संबंधों को अनुकूल बना कर चलें तथा व्यर्थ के टकराव से  दूर ही रहें. नौकरी में बदलाव का विचार अभी न करें अनुकूल समय की प्रतिक्षा  करना बेहतर होगा.
व्यापारियों को इस समय प्रतिस्पर्धा का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. अपने  व्यापार को आगे ले जाने की कुछ योजनाओं पर भी विचार कर सकते हैं. शेयर  बाजार से कुछ लाभ मिलने की संभावना बनती है परंतु उठापटक बनी ही रहेगी.  आर्थिक रुप से इस माह में ऐसे खर्च होंगे, जिन पर नियंत्रण करना मुशकिल हो  सकता है.
* 		वृषभ राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्रों के लिए जुलाई माह कुछ अधिक परिश्रम वाला रह सकता है. इस समय  आपको अपनी स्थिति को बनाए रखने के लिए कडे़ मुकाबलों का सामना करना पड़  सकता है. मध्य माह के बाद विद्यार्थियों के पढाई में ध्यान केन्द्रित करने  में समस्या का सामना करना पडे़गा. इस समय आप अपना समय व्यर्थ की बातों में  बर्बाद कर सकते हैं.
माता पिता को बच्चों पर विशेष ध्यान देने की जरूरत है क्योंकि इस समय  बचे अपनी गलतियों को छुपाने के लिए झूठ का सहार भी ले सकते हैं.  शिक्षार्थियों को चाहिए की मौजमस्ती और पढाई इन दोनों बातों का उचित प्रकार  से निर्वाह करें, क्योंकि बिता हुआ समय वापस नहीं आता है. अत: खेलखूद के  साथ साथ अपनी शिक्षा पर भी ध्यान अवश्य देने का प्रयास करें तभी आप सफलता  को प्राप्त कर सकेंगे.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*               वृष राशि वालों के इस समय स्वास्थ्य संबंधि दिक्कतों को  झेलना पड़ सकता है. इस समय आप नेत्र संबंधी रोगों तथा पेट दर्द, गैस जैसी  समस्याओं से परेशान हो सकते हैं. इस समय घर के किसी सदस्य का खराब स्वास्थ  आपकी चिंता का कारण बन सकता है. इसलिए आपको अपने स्वाथ्य के साथ साथ उनके  स्वास्थ्य का भी ध्यान रखने की आवश्यकता है. इस समय बवासिर की समस्या भी  उभर सकती है. इस लिए तेल एवं मसालेदार भोजन के इसतेमाल से बचें और अत्यधिक   पानी का सेवन करें.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                परिवार में तनाव का वातावरण सकता है. मध्य माह के आपकी  दिक्कतें पुन: सिर उठा सकती हैं. जीवन साथी के साथ तनाव उत्पन्न हो सकता  है. प्रेम संबंधों में जल्दबाजी न करें, प्रेमियों के लिए यह समय अनबन की  स्थिति ला सकता है. आप के मध्य कोई छोटी सी बात भी बडे़ विवाद का कारण बन  सकती है. आप इस समय झूठ का सहारा भी ले सकते हैं, इसलिए आपको चाहिए की अपनी  भाषा और अपने विचारों पर नियंत्रण रखने का प्रयास करें.
नाना पक्ष की ओर से मतभेद उभर सकते हैं. इस समय आपको माता की ओर से कुछ  धन लाभ हो सकता है. परंतु आपको चाहिए की अभी आप धन के किसी भी निवेश से दूर  रहें, वाहन या किसी अन्य संपत्ति क्रय करना फिलहाल अनुकूल नहीं है.  क्योंकि आर्थिक दृष्टिकोण से समय अच्छा नहीं है. धार्मिक यात्रा पर जाने के  योग भी इस माह बन सकते हैं.
*                 वृषभ राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*              इस समय पारिवारिक और आर्थिक समस्याओं से निजात पाने के लिए  आपको चाहिए कि आप शिव मंदिर के दर्शन करें तथा भगवान गणेश की उपासना करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मिथुन राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Mithun Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012
*                 जुलाई माह में मिथुन राशि वालों के लिए कुछ उथल पुथल वाला  रह सकता है. इस समय अपका स्वभाव अधिक गर्म रह सकता है आप क्रोधी और  आवेशपूर्ण हो सकते हैं. परंतु इस समय आप अपने काम में तेजी लाने का प्रयास  करेंगे हो सकता है कि आपको अपने प्रयासों में सफलता के लिए अभी कुछ और समय  इंतजार करना पड़ सकता है. इस समय प्रतिष्ठा में वृद्धि हो सकती है. लोग  आपके कर्मक्षेत्र की प्रशंसा भी करेंगे. माह मध्य के बाद भाग्य में वृद्धि  हो सकती है. आपके भीतर नई उर्जा शक्ति का संचार हो सकता है. संतान की और से  कुछ संतोषजनक स्थिति प्राप्त हो सकती है. आप अपने भाई बहनों के लिए सहायक  भी हो सकते हैं.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 मे कैरियर*              यह समय कार्यक्षेत्र में पहचान बनाने के लिए अधिक परिश्रम  करना होगा. नौकरी में बदलाव या पदोन्नती मिलने में देरी की संभावना बनती  है. प्रोफेशनल लाइफ में कुछ उठा-पटक बनी रहेगी. शत्रु आप पर हावी होने का  प्रयास कर सकते हैं लेकिन आप अपने प्रयासों द्वारा अपनी स्थिति को मजबूत  बनाए रखेंगे. कारोबारियों को धना लाभ भी हो सकता है इस समय आप स्वयं को आगे  लाने का प्रयास करना चाहेंगे. आजीविका के क्षेत्रों में कुछ विशेष प्रयास  कर सकते हैं व्यापार में विस्तार करने के बारे में भी सोच सकते हैं. इस समय  आपको बाहर से अच्छे लाभ भी मिल सकते हैं. नए बिजनेस में साझेदारी करने से  दूर रहें.
*मिथुन राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*इस माह पढाई के क्षेत्र में आप साधारण ही रहेंगे. इस समय छात्रों के मन  में डांवाडोल की स्थिति ही बनी रह सकती है. पढा़ई में कौन से क्षेत्र को  अपनाएं इस बात पर काफी सोच विचार करने की आवश्यकता पडे़गी. प्रतियोगी  परिक्षाओं में प्रतिस्पर्धा कडी़ रहेगी. आपको इस समय अपनी क्षमता बढाने का  प्रयास करना होगा. छात्रों को चाहिए की वह अपना बेहतरीन समय अपनी पढा़ई पर  लगाएं जिससे उन्हें सफलता प्राप्त हो सके. खेलकूद में यदि छात्र अपना  भविष्य आजमाना चाहते हैं तो यह समय उन्हें इसमें अच्छा करने का मौका दे  सकता है, क्योंकि आप इस समय उर्जा शक्ति से भरे रह सकते हैं.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*            स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह माह आपके लिए औसत ही है. आपमें क्रोध  की अधिकता बनी रह सकती है. इस समय आप थोडे़ चिड़चिडे़ भी हो सकते हैं.  स्वास्थ्य में कुछ परेशानी बनी रह सकती है. बदन दर्द की शिकायत या उच्च  रक्तचाप जैसी दिक्कतें परेशान कर सकती हैं. बालों के झड़ने की समस्या से  परेशान हो सकते हैं. स्वास्थ्य संबंधी दिक्कतों से बचने के लिए आपको अपना  पूरा ध्यान रखना होगा, अपनी डाक्टरी जांच अवश्य कराएं. नियमित रुप से योग  या व्यायाम करें ऎसा करने से आपको मानसिक शांति का अनुभव होगा और आप अपने  को नियंत्रण में रखने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे.  
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*परिवार में सदस्यों के मध्य मतभेद की स्थिति उभर सकती है. भूमि सम्बन्धी  मामलों का में कुछ धन निवेश की योजनाएं भी बना सकते हैं. माह के आरंभ में  आपको सम्मान और पद प्राप्ति हो सकती है. इस्समय आपकी वाणी में चपलता देखी  जा सकती है. आप कुछ चालाकी पूर्ण कार्यों को भी अंजाम दे सकते हैं. माह  मध्य में स्थिति में बदलाव आएगा. व्यक्तिगत जीवन में आ रही परेशानियों के  बाद भी आप अपने को स्थापित कर सकने में सफल हो सकेंगे. दांपत्य जीवन में इस  समय तनाव की स्थित बनी रह सकती है. कुछ छुपे हुए प्रेम प्रसंग भी सामने आ  सकते हैं जिस कारण संबंधों में तनाव उत्पन्न हो सकता है. माता-पिता का  सम्मान करें अपने छोटे भाई बहनों से कुछ सहायता भी प्राप्त हो सकती है. आप  यात्रा पर जाने का प्रोगराम भी बना सकते हैं, ऎसा करने से आप परिवार के साथ  कुछ अच्छा समय व्यतीत कर सकेंगे.
*                 मिथुन राशि के लिये जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*             परिवार में शांति एवं खुशहाल वातावरण लाने के लिए आपको चाहिए की  आप मां दुर्गा की पूजा आराधना करें और चावल और दूध मंदिर में दान करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

03
July
2012
( Tuesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Rog  - 
  05:49:25 - 07:29:52
 Kaal  - 
  19:12:58 - 20:32:34

 Udyog  - 
  07:29:52 - 09:10:18
 Labh  - 
  20:32:34 - 21:52:10

 Chal  - 
  09:10:18 - 10:50:45
 Udyog  - 
  21:52:10 - 23:11:46

 Labh  - 
  10:50:45 - 12:31:12
 Shubh  - 
  23:11:46 - 24:31:22+

 Amrit  - 
  12:31:12 - 14:11:38
 Amrit  - 
  24:31:22+ - 25:50:58+

 Kaal  - 
  14:11:38 - 15:52:05
 Chal  - 
  25:50:58+ - 27:10:34+

 Shubh  - 
  15:52:05 - 17:32:31
 Rog  - 
  27:10:34+ - 28:30:10+

 Rog  - 
  17:32:31 - 19:12:58
 Kaal  - 
  28:30:10+ - 29:49:46+

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कर्क राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Karka Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 कर्क राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*                कर्क राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह नई चुनौतियों और अवसरों  को लेकर आ सकता है. जुलाई माह के समय आप कुछ नए मुद्दों पर विचार कर सकते  हैं. माह के आरंभ में आपको आर्थिक रुप से संतुष्टि प्राप्त हो सकती है,  माता की ओर से कुछ धन लाभ की संभावना भी बनती है. आप अपने प्रयासों में कुछ  सफल भी हो सकते हैं. इस समय आप नए लोगों से मिलेंगे तथा सामाजिक दायरा  बढे़गा. माह मध्य के बाद स्थिति में परिवर्तन हो सकता है, कुछ अचानक आने  वाली मुसिबतों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इस समय आमदनी के साथ साथ खर्च भी  बढ़ेंगे. संपति में निवेश के लिए यह समय अनुकूल नहीं है. इस समय परिवार की  ओर से आपको सहयोग प्राप्त हो सकता आपकी परेशानियों में वह आपके सहायक बन  सकते हैं.  
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*                कार्य क्षेत्र में आपकी आय बढ़ सकती है. इस समय आप अपने  सहकर्मियों से सहयोग की अपेक्षा कर सकते हैं. नौकरी में लाभ मिलने की  संभावना बनती है. यह माह आपको पद व सम्मान की प्राप्ति हो सकती है. आप अपने  उच्च अधिकारियों से भी आदर प्राप्त करने में सफल रहेंगे. आपका यश बढ़ेगा  और आप बहुत सारे लोगों के साथ जुड़ेंगे. व्यापार में आपको सहयोग के  प्रस्ताव मिल सकते हैं. नए-नए लोगों से मिलकर आप अपने व्यापार को आगे बढाने  की ओर प्रयास करने की इच्छा रख सकते हैं. सरकारी टेंडर प्राप्त करने में  आप सफल हो सकते हैं. माह मध्य समय किसी ऐसे कार्य में खर्चा करना पड़ जाएगा  जो अचानक ही आ गया हो. 
*कर्क राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्र इस समय अपनी शिक्षा को आगे ले जाने पर विचार करेंगे और इसके प्रति  काफी सोच विचार भी करना पड़ सकता है. माह मध्य के दौरान आप अपनी सोच से  भटक सकते हैं. किसी भी निर्णय को करने से पहले उस पर पूर्ण रुप से विचार कर  लेना उचित होगा और संभव हो सके तो अपने बडों से दिशा निर्देश अवश्य  प्राप्त करें. जो छात्र इस समय इंजिनियरिंग या टेक्निकल शिक्षा कि ओर जाना  चाहते हैं उन्हें इस समय अनुकूल अवसर प्राप्त हो सकता है. आपको चाहिए की आप  अपने प्रयासों में कमी न करें और हिम्मत के साथ एकाग्रचित होकर अपने  लक्ष्य को पाने का प्रयास करें कुछ संघर्ष के पश्चात सफलता के मार्ग अवश्य  प्राप्त हो सकेंगे.
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*              स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह समय मिलेजुले परिणाम प्रदान कर  सकता है. सेहत को लेकर लापरवाही नहीं बरतें. मौसमे में बदलाव का प्रभाव  आपके स्वास्थ्य को बिमार भी कर सकता है. कोई पुराना रोग पुन: उभर कर परेशान  कर सकता है. छोटे बच्चों का विशेष ध्यान रखने की आवश्यकता है, अधिक देर तक  धूप में खेलना कूदना उनके लिए अच्छा नहीं है. स्वास्थ्य को बेहतर बनाने  रखने के लिए आपको चाहिए की आप अपनी इम्यूनिटी पावर को बढएं और अपनी उर्जा  को सही दिशा में लगाने का प्रयास करें तथा मैडिटेशन  किया करें.
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*            परिवार का माहौल सामान्य ही बना रह सकता है. सम्बन्धों में  प्रगाढ़ता बढ़ सकती है. पर इसके साथ ही साथ अपको अपने गुस्से और भाषा को  नियंत्रण में रखने की आवश्यकता पडे़गी. आपको चाहिए की आप अपने परिवार वालों  के साथ शांतिपूर्वक व्यवहार करें उनकी इच्छाओं को समझें. दाम्पत्य जीवन  में कुछ परेशानियां हो सकती हैं. विचारों में मतभेद उत्पन्न होने के कारण  वाद विवाद की स्थिति आ सकती है इसलिए स्थिति की गंभीरता को समझते हुए ठंडे  दिमाग से काम लें. संतानपक्ष की ओर से आपको संतोष की अनुभूति रह सकती है.  उनके द्वारा किए गए प्रयास आपके लिए प्रसन्नता का कारण बन सकते हैं. जुलाई  के तीसरे सप्ताह में ग्रह स्थितियों में परिवर्तन होने के कारण स्थिति में  बदलाव होगा. वैवाहिक जीवन में संबंधों में मधुरता पनप सकती है.
*                 कर्क राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*             जीवन को सुखमय और समृद्धशाली बनाने के लिए आप महामृ्त्युंजय  मंत्र का जप करें. इसके साथ ही साथ हनुमान जी के निमित्त घी के दीए जलाएं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल सिंह राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Singh Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 सिंह राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*            सिंह राशि के जातकों के लिए जुलाई माह का आरंभ आर्थिक रुप से  तंगी वाला रह सकता है. इस समय आप पर अतिरिक्त खर्चों का बोझ बढ़ सकता है.  इस समय आप अपने कार्यों में अधिक व्यस्त रह सकते हैं. ग्रहों के प्रभाव के  कारण आप मानसिक तनाव और अवसाद से भी घिर सकते हैं, स्थितियां आपको निराश भी  कर सकती हैं, लेकिन माह मध्य के बाद इस स्थिति में कुछ सुधार की संभावना  बनती है. अपने संघर्ष पूर्ण समय के बावजूद आप कुछ शांति पा सकते हैं. माह  के पहले सप्ताह में दाम्पत्य जीवन में दिक्कतें उभर सकती हैं, छोटी-छोटी  बातों को लेकर विवाद हो सकते हैं जिससे तनाव की स्थित बन सकती है, इसलिए  वाणी पर काबू रखें. माह के अंत तक कुछ अच्छी खबर सुनने को मिल सकती है.
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर* 		 कैरियर के क्षेत्र में सिंह राशि वालों कि इस समय कार्यक्षेत्र में  व्यस्तता बनी रहेगी. आपके विरोधी आपके समक्ष अपना सिर उठाने का प्रयास कर  सकते हैं, इसलिए अपने कार्यों को करते समय पूर्ण सावधानी बरतें. नौकरी में  बदलाव का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. ऋण अथवा लेन-देन के कार्य करते समय  सावधान रहें. आत्मविश्वास कि कमी कार्यक्षेत्र की बाधाओं को बढा़ सकती है.  व्यापारियों को कडे़ मुकाबलों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. अपने कार्यों के  लिए बाहर भी जा सकते हैं. साझेदारी में व्यवसाय करने वाले लोगों के लिए यह  माह परिश्रम भरा रहेगा. अधिक परिश्रम के बावजूद उन्हें लाभ में कमी बनी रह  सकती है. इससे आपस में विरोध उत्पन्न हो सकते हैं और सभी व्यक्ति एक-दूसरे  पर आरोप लगाने का कार्य कर सकते हैं.
*सिंह राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*शिक्षा में अच्छा करने के लिए विद्यार्थियों को परिश्रम करना होगा.  शिक्षा की ओर ध्यान केन्द्रित कर पाने और बेहतर परिणाम पाने के लिए काफी  मेहनत करनी होगी. अपनी मेहनत का आपको पूरा फल मिलेगा. अपनी उर्जा को संजोकर  रखिए आने वाले समय में आप इसका बेहतर लाभ उठा पाएंगे. शिक्षार्थियों के  लिए यह समय मिले जुले परिणाम देने वाला रह सकता है. स्वयं को प्रतियोगिताओं  के लिए तैयार रखें. माह का शुरूआती समय छात्रों के लिए थोडा़ परेशानी वाला  रहेगा. सफलता के लिए संघर्ष करना पड़ सकता है. आप अपना ध्यान व्यर्थ की  बातों में न लगा कर पढाई में केन्द्रित करने का प्रयास करें. प्रयास करेंगे  तो आपको निश्चय ही सफलता प्राप्त होगी.
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*               स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखने की आवश्यकता है. इस समय आपकी रोग  प्रतिरोधक क्षमता कमजोर हो सकती है जिस कारण स्वास्थ्य कुछ नरम हो सकता है.  छोटे बच्चों के स्वास्थ्य के प्रति सचेत रहने की आवश्यकता होगी. गर्मी की  वजह से पित्त-विकार तथा मानसिक तनाव उत्पन्न हो सकता है. सिर दर्द और चक्कर  आने जैसी परेशानियां भी सता सकती है. कार्यक्षेत्र पर अधिक समय तक बैठने  से आपको कमर दर्द से संबंधित परेशानी हो सकती है. सुबह के समय व्यायाम करना  आपके लिए लाभदायक रहेगा.
*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                 पारिवारिक रुप से इस समय आप परेशान रह सकते हैं. आपसी  रिशतों में तनाव के कारण मतभेद की स्थिति उभर सकती है.. प्रेम-सम्बन्धों  में बाधा उतपन्न हो सकती है तथा दांपत्य जीवन भी प्रभावित हो सकता है. इस  समय भाग्य आपका साथ देने में कंजूसी कर सकता है. आपका अधिकतर समय  परेशानियों को सुलझाने में ही लग सकता है. लेकिन माह मध्य की अवधि के बाद  आप इस सब में कुछ राहत देख सकेंगे. बस आपको चाहिए कि आप अपने गर्म मिजा़ज  को दूसरों पर हावी न होने दें. कूछ कानूनी दांव पेच में भी इस समय उलझ सकते  हैं. भाई-बहिनों के लिए यह समय अनुकूल है. समाज में उनका सम्मान बढ़ सकता  है. इस समय आप किसी भी निवेश को करने से पूर्ण सोच विचार कर लें क्योंकी इस  समय खर्चों की अधिकता बनी रह सकती है.

*                 सिंह राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*             प्रतिदिन हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें तथा शनिवार के दिन शनि देव  को तेल चढ़ाएं. प्रतिदिन सूर्य को जल चढ़ाएं और गाय एवं कुत्ते को रोटी  डालें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कन्या राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Kanya Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 कन्या राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*            माह के आरम्भ में आपकी निर्णय लेने की क्षमता में कमी आ सकती  है. आप अपने आत्मविश्वास तथा इच्छाशक्ति में भी कमी का अनुभव कर सकते हैं.  इस समय आपकी बुद्धि कुछ भ्रमित भी रह सकती है. आप महत्वपूर्ण निर्णय लेते  समय किसी विशेषज्ञ की सलाह लें तो अच्छा रहेगा. कार्यक्षेत्र में  प्रतिद्वंदिता का माहौल बना रह सकता है. संभव हो सके तो कुछ समय के लिए आप  अपने महत्वपूर्ण कार्य को कुछ समय के लिए टाल दें. आप इन कार्यों को मध्य  माह के बाद कर सकते हैं. माह मध्य के बाद स्थिति में बदलाव संभवत: हो सकता  है. आपकी इच्छाशक्ति में दृढता आ सकती है तथा कुछ धन लाभ भी प्राप्त हो  सकता है इस समय आपका रुझान इस माह में धार्मिक ग्रंथों को पढ़ने की ओर हो  सकता है. आप गूढ़ विषयों को पढ़ने में अपना समय व्यतीत कर सकते हैं.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*              कार्यक्षेत्र पर में उथल पुथल की स्थिति बनी रह सकती है.  सफलताओं को लेकर डाँवाडोल वाली परिस्थितियों को देख सकते हैं. आपको अपने  उच्च अधिकारियों से कुछ परेशानियों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. आपके  उच्चाधिकारी आपकी पदोन्नति के होने में रोडे़ अटकाने का कार्य कर सकते हैं  आपका अपने प्रयासों में असफल होना आपको परेशान कर सकता है लेकिन घबराने की  आवश्यकता नहीं है स्थिति में जल्द ही सुधार की संभावना बनती है. लाभ  प्राप्ति में आपके उतार-चढा़व बने रहेंगें. प्रॉपर्टी का काम करने वालों को  उम्मीद से अधिक लाभ मिल सकता है. मध्य माह के बाद से आपको पदोन्नति के साथ  लाभ की प्राप्ति भी हो सकती है. व्यापारियों के लिए यह माह लम्बी यात्राओं  वाला रह सकता है. मास के मध्य में आपको अपनी कुशलता दिखाने का अवसर मिलने  की उम्मीद बनती है. इस समय बाहरी सौदों और व्यावसायिक कार्यों से लाभ मिलने  की संभावना बनती है. आयात-निर्यात के कार्यों से जुडे़ लोगों के लिए  अनुकूल समय है. 
*कन्या राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*इस समय शिक्षार्थियों का ध्यान पढा़ई पर से हट सकता है. आप इस समय अपने  आप को अन्य कामों में अधिक व्यस्त रख सकते हैं. जुलाई माह मध्य के बाद आप  पढा़ई पर पूरा ध्यान केन्द्रित कर पाने में सक्षम नही हो पाएंगे. मन में  उच्चटन के भाव भी उत्पन्न हो सकते हैं. इसलिए विद्यार्थियों को चाहिए कि वह  अपना कुछ समय मेडिटेशन में लगाएं जिससे पढाई की ओर ध्यान केन्द्रित करने  में सहायता मिल सके. विदेश में शिक्षा की योजना बनाई जा सकती है इसके लिए  आपको अपनी कार्य कुशलता बढा़नी होगी तभी आप अपने मनपसंद विषयों का चुनाव भी  कर सकेंगे.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*                स्वास्थ्य के लिए यह माह साधारण ही रहेगा. परिवार में किसी  वरिष्ठ सदस्य का खराब स्वास्थ्य आपकी चिंता को बढा़ सकता है. आपको पेट  संबंधी बिमारियां परेशान कर सकती है. गरिष्ठ वस्तुओं का भोजन में त्याग  करना चाहिए. त्वचा संबंधी या श्वास संबंधी रोग भी परेशान कर सकते हैं.  खाने-पीन का विशेष ध्यान रखें. स्वास्थ्य को लेकर आपको लापरवाही ना बरतकर  अनुभवी चिकित्सक से सलाह लेनी चाहिए.  

*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                पारिवारिक रुप से यह समय मिश्रित प्रभाव देने वाला रह सकता  है. माह के आरंभ में कुछ समस्याएं उभर सकती हैं लेकिन आप अपनी कुशलता  द्वारा उन पर नियंत्रण पा लेंगे. इस समय आप अपना समय दोस्तों के मध्य  व्यतीत कर सकते हैं.आर्थिक दृष्टि से भी कुछ लाभ की संभावनाएं बनती  हैं.परंतु खर्चों के कारण ऋण भी लेना पड़ सकता है. इस समय आप नए कार्यों को  करने की योजना बना सकते हैं.परिवार में पिता के साथ संबंधों में तकरार की  स्थिति भी उत्पन्न हो सकती है परंतु सब कुछ जल्द ही ठीक हो जाएगा. इस समय  आप अपने कार्य निकलवाने के लिए झूठ का सहारा भी ले सकते हैं. प्रेम संबंधों  के लिए समय सामान्य ही है आप गुप्त रुप से अपने संबंधों को बना सकते हैं.  दांपत्य जीवन में हल्की फुल्की नोकझोंक हो सकती है. परिवार के साथ कहीं  घूमने की योजन अभी बनाई जा सकती है.
*                 कन्या राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*          प्रतिदिन मंदिर दर्शन के लिए जाया करें. इसके साथ ही साथ पीपल के वृक्ष पर रोज जल चढ़ाएं और उसकी परिक्रमा करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*             राशिफल तुला राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Tula Rashi for July 2012         
*  *                 तुला राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*              आप जोश और उत्साह के साथ अपने कार्यों को अंजाम देने का  प्रयास करेंगे. आप को कामों में अड़चनों तथा बाधाओं का सामना आपको करना  पडे़गा. माह मध्य के बाद से आपको कुछ व्यवसायिक राहत मिल सकती है. आपको  घर-परिवार में विवादों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. जुलाई की शुरुआत में  आपको धन लाभ प्राप्त हो सकता है. माह मध्य में आर्थिक बोझ बढ़ सकता है. इस  माह के दौरान आप कुछ यात्राओं पर भी जा सकते हैं.
माह के दौरान शत्रु आप पर दबाव डालने का प्रयास कर सकते हैं. वाहन चलाते  समय सावधानी बरतें. महीने के अंत में मानसिक तनाव की स्थिति उत्पन्न हो  सकती है. मन में किसी कार्य को लेकर पलायन संबंधी विचार रहेंगे. परन्तु  शीघ्र ही आप इन परिस्थितियों से बाहर निकल सकने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे. इस  समय आप अपने मित्रों के साथ एक अच्छा समय गुजार सकेंगे और पुरानी यादों का  अनुभव करेंगे.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*             नौकरी पेशा लोगों के लिए यह माह व्यस्तता से भरा रहेगा. नौकरी  में बदलाव का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इस समय आपका मन कार्यों को लेकर उलझन  से भरा रह सकता है. अपने सहकर्मियों के साथ काम में कुछ मनमुटाव की स्थिति  भी उत्पन्न हो सकती है. उच्च अधिकारियों के समक्ष आप अपना प्रदर्शन बेहतर  तरह से दिखा पाएंगे.
व्यापारियों को इस समय अपने कारोबार को बढा़ने के लिए नई रणनीति अपनानी  पडे़गी निवेश करने के लिए समय साधारण ही है. भूमि में निवेश करना भविष्य के  लिए लाभदायक सिद्ध हो सकता है. सरकारी ठेकेदारों को अपने लिए  प्रतिद्वंदिता को झेलना पड़ सकता है. मध्य माह अवधि के दौरान कुछ अच्छे  संकेत मिलने की उम्मीद बनती है.
*तुला  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्रों के लिए यह माह अनुकूल रह सकता है. आप अपने परिणामों को बेहतर  करने में सफल होंगे. पढा़ई के क्षेत्र में चली आ रही खीचतान को अब विराम  मिलने का समय है आप जो भी राह चुनें उस पर पूरी निष्ठा के साथ चलेंगे तभी  अपने को भीड़ से अलग देख पाएंगे. शैक्षिक संस्थाओं में प्रवेश परिक्षा की  तैयारी भी करनी पड़ सकती है, इसलिए अपने को पूरी तरह से तैयार रखें आने  वाली परिक्षाओं में बेहतर प्रदर्शन के लिए आपको पूर्ण जिम्मेदारी के साथ  आगे बढना है. स्वयं के ऊपर बोझ का अनुभव कर सकते हैं.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*               मौसम का प्रभाव आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए उचित नहीं है. पेट  संबंधी समस्*याओं का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इससे बचने के लिए बाहर के  खाने और बासी भोजन से बचें. माता का स्वास्थ्य गड़बडा़ सकता है. माइग्रेन  की समस्या परेशान कर सकती है अधिक चिंता एवं स्ट्रैस से दूर रहने का प्रयास  करें.
जिन लोगों को पहले से डायबिटिज की शिकायत है वह अपना चेक-अप अवश्य करा  लें. आपका शुगर लेवल बढ़ सकता है. आप मानसिक परेशानियों को दूर करने के लिए  सुबह की सैर तथा योग अवश्य करें. जो व्यक्ति नशे के आदी हैं उन्हें नशे की  लत का त्याग करना चाहिए अन्यथा उनका बुरे परिणाम झेलने को मिल सकते हैं.

*                 तुला राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार* परिवार में कुछ शुभ कार्यक्रम हो सकते हैं. विवाह के लिए रिश्तों की पेशकश  हो सकती है. बड़े भाई बहनों के लिए समय अनुकूल है. आपके जीवनसाथी तनाव में  रहेंगे और काम के अतिरिक्त बोझ के कारण उनके मिजा़ज में रूखापन आ सकता है.  वाहन सम्बन्धी सुख तथा अच्छी वस्तुओं की प्राप्ति हो सकती है. प्रेम  संबंधों में उतार-चढ़ाव की स्थिति बनी रह सकती है. जीवनसाथी के साथ विवाद  भी हो सकता है इसलिए शांति से काम लें.
घर में किसी बुजुर्ग के साथ किसी बात को लेकर विवाद हो सकते हैं वाणी पर  काबू रखें तो अच्छा होगा. आपके स्थान परिवर्तन के योग बनते हैं. आप जमीन  खरीदने की योजना बना सकते हैं  यदि आप जमीन खरीदने का मन बना लें तो माह के  मध्य बाद ही कागजी कार्यवाही को पूरा करें.
*                 तुला राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*जीवन में परेशानियों से उबरने के लिए आपको चाहिए कि  नियमित रुप से मंदिर जाकर भगवान का आशिर्वाद प्राप्त करें. गरीबों को खाना  खिलाएं और सूर्य देव कि पूजा करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल वृश्चिक राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Vrishchik Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*              जुलाई माह आपके लिए मिले जुले परिणाम लेकर आ सकता है. माह के  प्रथम भाग में आपको कुछ अनचाही दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. इस समय  शत्रु आप के प्रयासों को विफल करने की कोशिश भी कर सकते हैं तथा आपके मान  सम्मान पर लांछन लगाने का प्रयास कर सकते हैं. माह मध्य के बाद का समय कुछ  राहत की संभावनाएं प्रदान कर सकता है. इस समय आप अपने को आर्थिक रुप से  मजबूत करने का प्रयास भी कर सकते हैं तनाव की स्थिति में कमी अभी मुशकिल  है. शनि के प्रभाव स्वरुप आपको तकलिफों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है. व्यर्थ  की भागदौड़ लगी रह सकती है. इस समय आप खर्चों को कम नहीं कर सकेंगे फिजूल  खर्चों का बोझ बना ही रहेगा. मित्र या रिश्तेदारों से प्रत्यक्ष या परोक्ष  रूप से कुछ लाभ प्राप्त हो सकता है.
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में*                कैरियर की दृष्टि से आपके लिए यह समय चुनौतियों से भरा रह  सकता है. कार्य स्थल पर काम का बोझ भी बढ़ सकता है. स्वयं को दौड़ में  शामिल रखने के लिए आपको अतिरिक्त प्रयास करने होंगे. इस समय आपको गुप्त  शत्रुओं से बचकर रहने की आवश्यकता है. आप के काम के प्रति असंतोष भी प्रकट  किया जा सकता है इसलिए अपने को परिस्थितियों का सामना करने के लिए तैयार  रखें. इस समय आप किसी भी जोखिम भरे निवेश से दूर ही रहें अपने. व्यवसाय में  उठा पटक बनी रह सकती है. आर्थिक तंगी का माहौल बन सकता है. शेयर मार्किट  में निवेश करने के लिए समय अनुकूल नहीं है कुछ ओर इंतजार करना बेहतर होगा.  नई योजनाओं को लागु करने मे देर हो सकती है. अधिक उत्साही होकर काम न करें  सोच विचार के बाद ही कदम आगे बढाएं. 
*वृश्चिक  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्रों को इस अवधि में अपनी बौधिकता को बढाना होगा. माह मध्य के  दौरान आपके सामने कुछ नए मुद्दे उभर सकते हैं. शिक्षा के क्षेत्र में नई  उपलब्धियों को पाने के लिए मेहनत अधिक करनी होगी. इस समय आप कुछ गूढ़  विद्याओं को सिखने का मन बना सकते हैं. छात्रों के मध्य हताशा का दौर भी आ  सकता है इसलिए अपने को आशावादी बनाए रखने की कोशिश करें. इस समय सही निर्णय  लेकर ही आप अपनी पढाई में अच्छा कर सकने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे. तकनीक एवं  विज्ञान से जुडे़ विषयों में प्रवेश की प्रक्रिया से गुजरना पड़ सकता है. 
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*              स्वास्थ्य की दृष्टि से यह माह सामान्य नहीं है. परिवार में  किसी सदस्य का स्वास्थ खराब रह सकता है जिस कारण आपको हस्पताल के चक्कर भी  लगाने पड़ सकते हैं. इस समय आप वात विकारों से परेशान रह सकते हैं. मानसिक  तनाव के कारण सिर दर्द की शिकायत हो सकती है. इस समय शारीरिक सुखों में कमी  हो सकती है. दाह, अग्नि से बचकर रहनी की आवश्यकता है. जठराग्नि के रोगों  से परेशान हो सकते हैं. गर्मी के कारण आलस्य एवं थकावट बनी रह सकती है.

*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*             जीवनसाथी के द्वारा कुछ शुभ समाचार मिलने की संभावना बनती है.  दांपत्य जीवन में थोडी़ बहुत परेशानियों के बावजूद संबंधों में सामंजस्यता  बनी रह सकती है. प्रेम संबंधों के लिए समय अनुकूल नहीं है. माह के अंत में  कुछ समस्याएं उभर सकती हैं. पिता के साथ संबंधों में तकरार की स्थिति बन  उत्पन्न हो सकती है. परिवार में किसी बात को लेकर मनमुटाव भी हो सकता है.  संतान पक्ष की ओर से कुछ समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो सकती हैं. माह के दौरान आप  कुछ यात्राओं पर भी जाने की योजना बना सकते हैं. घर पर कुछ समारोह का आयोजन  भी हो सकता है. माह मध्य के दौरान समय अनुकूल रहेगा. इस समय आपकी आर्थिक  स्थिति में सुधार की संभावना बनती है.इस समय शांति से काम लेने पर आप तनाव  से मुक्त हो सकते हैं.
*                 वृश्चिक राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*               तानव से मुक्ति एवं शांति के लिए आपको चाहिए की आप भगवान  गणेश जी के मंत्र का जाप करें और हनुमान  मंदिर में नियमित रुप से जाकर  माथा टेकें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल धनुराशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Dhanu Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 राशिफल
*                माह के शुरुआत में थोड़ी बहुत चिंताएं सता सकती हैं. इस समय  आप लंबी यात्राएं पर भी जा सकते हैं. जुलाई मध्य में आपकी कोशिशें तेज हो  सकती हैं. आप अपनी सूझ बूझ से लाभ प्राप्त करने की कोशिशों में लग सकते  हैं. निर्णाय करने की सफल कोशिशें आपको अनुकूल अवसर भी प्रदान कर सकती हैं.  ग्रहों के प्रभाव स्वरुप आप स्व्यं को मजबूत रुप से स्थापित करने की कोशिश  में कामयाब हो सकते हैं.
इस समय कड़वी वाणी का प्रयोग आपके अपनों को तकलीफ देने वाला हो सकता है.  सप्ताह में किसी धार्मिक कार्य में अधिक व्यय कर सकते हैं. आप किसी  सामाजिक कार्यों में सम्मिलित हो सकते हैं. यह समय आपको सम्मान का अनुभव  होगा धार्मिक कामों के लिए पैसा खर्च हो सकता है. आपको धर्मिक कार्यों में  अपना झुकाव पाएंगे.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*          आजीविका क्षेत्रों में महत्वपूर्ण उपलब्धियां प्राप्त हो सकती हैं.  काम के सिलसिले में आप यात्रा पर भी जा सकते हैं. विदेशी सौदों को प्राप्त  करने के लिए समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. कार्य की व्यस्तता के कारण थकान का  अनुभव हो. इस महीने नौकरी में पदोन्नति के योग बन सकते हैं. समाज के प्रमुख  व्यक्तियों से मेल मिलाप भी हो सकता है. आय के साधन बढ़ेंगे और नए  उत्तरदायित्व भी प्राप्त हो सकते हैं.
निवेश के लिए सही समय है कहीं से आर्थिक मदद मिल सकती है. व्यापारी वर्ग  के लिए समय सामान्य है. आपके रुके हुए कार्य भी इस समय आरंभ हो सकते हैं.  परिश्रम द्वारा आप अपने को आगे रख सकने में सफल हो सकते हैं. व्यापारियों  के लिए समय अच्छा है. माह के आखिर तक आर्थिक पक्ष में कुछ परेशानी हो का  अनुभव हो सकता है.  
* 			धनुराशि राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*विद्यार्थियों के लिए समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. आप इस समय अपनी योग्यता का  परिचय देने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे. पढाई में ध्यान केन्द्रित कर पाएंगे,  बेहतर परिणाम पाने के लिए काफी मेहनत करनी होगी. इस समय प्रतियोगिताओं में  भाग लेने के लिए आपको अतिरिक्त परिश्रम करने की आवश्यकता पडे़गी.
आने वाले समय में आप इसका सही रुप से उपयोग करने में सफल रह सकते हैं.  अपनी पढाई में कुछ समय के लिए आपको रुकावट का अनुभव भी हो सकता है इसलिए  अपनी मानसिक परेशानियों को अपने उपर हावी न होने दें व सही समय का इंतजार  करें जल्द ही यह समस्याएं कम होने लगेंगी.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*            स्वास्थ्य को लेकर सचेत बने रहने की आवश्यकता है. सेहत पर बुरा  प्रभाव पड़ सकता है लेकिन आप जल्दी ठीक भी हो जाएंगें. आपको पेट में दर्द  की शिकायत रह सकती है तो आप उसे नजरअंदाज ना करें. अपने खाने-पीने की आदतों  को नियंत्रित रखें. आपको जंक फूड का खाने में कम उपयोग करना चाहिए.
इस महीने आपके जीवनसाथी के स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंता बनी रह सकती है.  बच्चे सर्दी-जुकाम से प्रभावित हो सकते हैं इसलिए माता पिता को चाहिए की  उनका पूरा ध्यान रखें. बडों को चाहिए की आप अपनी दिनचर्या में सैर को शामिल  करें ऎसा करने से आपको स्वास्थ्य लाभ प्राप्त करने में मदद मिलेगी.

*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                धनु राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह दांपत्य सुख में कुछ कमी  ला सकता है. लेकिन अपने मतभेदों को अपने उपर हावी न होने दें. महत्वपूर्ण  विषयों में जीवनसाथी की सलाह लेने से आपको लाभ ही प्राप्त होगा. माता-पिता  का सहयोग प्राप्त हो सकता है तथा उनके साथ संबंधों में मधुरता बनी रहे इसके  लिए आपको चाहिए की किसी बात पर व्यथ के विवाद से बचें अपना अडियल रवैया  दूर रखें और मीठी वाणी का उपयोग करें.
नजदीकी रिश्तेदार के साथ कुछ अनबन हो सकती है. इस समय आप परिवार के साथ  कुछ कम समय व्यतीत कर सकेंगे. व्यर्थ की भाग-दौड़ बनी रह सकती है. परिवार  में घरेलू कलह की संभावना बनती है. आपसी संबंधों में मन-मुटाव रह सकता है.  अपने रिश्तों को मजबूत बनाए रखने का प्रयास करें.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय* छात्रों को शिक्षा में सफलता के लिए गायत्रि मंत्र का जाप करना चाहिए.  नियमित रुप से सूर्य को जल अर्पित करें और आदित्य हृदय पाठ करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल धनुराशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Dhanu Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 राशिफल
*                 माह के शुरुआत में थोड़ी बहुत चिंताएं सता सकती हैं. इस समय  आप लंबी यात्राएं पर भी जा सकते हैं. जुलाई मध्य में आपकी कोशिशें तेज हो  सकती हैं. आप अपनी सूझ बूझ से लाभ प्राप्त करने की कोशिशों में लग सकते  हैं. निर्णाय करने की सफल कोशिशें आपको अनुकूल अवसर भी प्रदान कर सकती हैं.  ग्रहों के प्रभाव स्वरुप आप स्व्यं को मजबूत रुप से स्थापित करने की कोशिश  में कामयाब हो सकते हैं.
इस समय कड़वी वाणी का प्रयोग आपके अपनों को तकलीफ देने वाला हो सकता है.  सप्ताह में किसी धार्मिक कार्य में अधिक व्यय कर सकते हैं. आप किसी  सामाजिक कार्यों में सम्मिलित हो सकते हैं. यह समय आपको सम्मान का अनुभव  होगा धार्मिक कामों के लिए पैसा खर्च हो सकता है. आपको धर्मिक कार्यों में  अपना झुकाव पाएंगे.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*           आजीविका क्षेत्रों में महत्वपूर्ण उपलब्धियां प्राप्त हो सकती हैं.  काम के सिलसिले में आप यात्रा पर भी जा सकते हैं. विदेशी सौदों को प्राप्त  करने के लिए समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. कार्य की व्यस्तता के कारण थकान का  अनुभव हो. इस महीने नौकरी में पदोन्नति के योग बन सकते हैं. समाज के प्रमुख  व्यक्तियों से मेल मिलाप भी हो सकता है. आय के साधन बढ़ेंगे और नए  उत्तरदायित्व भी प्राप्त हो सकते हैं.
निवेश के लिए सही समय है कहीं से आर्थिक मदद मिल सकती है. व्यापारी वर्ग  के लिए समय सामान्य है. आपके रुके हुए कार्य भी इस समय आरंभ हो सकते हैं.  परिश्रम द्वारा आप अपने को आगे रख सकने में सफल हो सकते हैं. व्यापारियों  के लिए समय अच्छा है. माह के आखिर तक आर्थिक पक्ष में कुछ परेशानी हो का  अनुभव हो सकता है.  
* 			धनुराशि राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012* विद्यार्थियों के लिए समय अनुकूल रह सकता है. आप इस समय अपनी योग्यता का  परिचय देने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे. पढाई में ध्यान केन्द्रित कर पाएंगे,  बेहतर परिणाम पाने के लिए काफी मेहनत करनी होगी. इस समय प्रतियोगिताओं में  भाग लेने के लिए आपको अतिरिक्त परिश्रम करने की आवश्यकता पडे़गी.
आने वाले समय में आप इसका सही रुप से उपयोग करने में सफल रह सकते हैं.  अपनी पढाई में कुछ समय के लिए आपको रुकावट का अनुभव भी हो सकता है इसलिए  अपनी मानसिक परेशानियों को अपने उपर हावी न होने दें व सही समय का इंतजार  करें जल्द ही यह समस्याएं कम होने लगेंगी.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*             स्वास्थ्य को लेकर सचेत बने रहने की आवश्यकता है. सेहत पर बुरा  प्रभाव पड़ सकता है लेकिन आप जल्दी ठीक भी हो जाएंगें. आपको पेट में दर्द  की शिकायत रह सकती है तो आप उसे नजरअंदाज ना करें. अपने खाने-पीने की आदतों  को नियंत्रित रखें. आपको जंक फूड का खाने में कम उपयोग करना चाहिए.
इस महीने आपके जीवनसाथी के स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंता बनी रह सकती है.  बच्चे सर्दी-जुकाम से प्रभावित हो सकते हैं इसलिए माता पिता को चाहिए की  उनका पूरा ध्यान रखें. बडों को चाहिए की आप अपनी दिनचर्या में सैर को शामिल  करें ऎसा करने से आपको स्वास्थ्य लाभ प्राप्त करने में मदद मिलेगी.

*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*                 धनु राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह दांपत्य सुख में कुछ कमी  ला सकता है. लेकिन अपने मतभेदों को अपने उपर हावी न होने दें. महत्वपूर्ण  विषयों में जीवनसाथी की सलाह लेने से आपको लाभ ही प्राप्त होगा. माता-पिता  का सहयोग प्राप्त हो सकता है तथा उनके साथ संबंधों में मधुरता बनी रहे इसके  लिए आपको चाहिए की किसी बात पर व्यथ के विवाद से बचें अपना अडियल रवैया  दूर रखें और मीठी वाणी का उपयोग करें.
नजदीकी रिश्तेदार के साथ कुछ अनबन हो सकती है. इस समय आप परिवार के साथ  कुछ कम समय व्यतीत कर सकेंगे. व्यर्थ की भाग-दौड़ बनी रह सकती है. परिवार  में घरेलू कलह की संभावना बनती है. आपसी संबंधों में मन-मुटाव रह सकता है.  अपने रिश्तों को मजबूत बनाए रखने का प्रयास करें.
*                 धनुराशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*  छात्रों को शिक्षा में सफलता के लिए गायत्रि मंत्र का जाप करना चाहिए.  नियमित रुप से सूर्य को जल अर्पित करें और आदित्य हृदय पाठ करें.

----------


## Shri Vijay

प्रिय मित्र मिश्रा जी अति मेहनत से बनाया गया सुंदर सूत्र हैं, आपकी मेहनत के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ,मित्र कुछ सुझाव हैं :-
१. सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त का समय कहाँ का हैं ?
२. किस योग में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
३. किस चौघड़िया में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
४. किस होरा में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
मित्र क्या आप मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करना नही चाहते ?

----------


## lok1980

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## BP Mishra

> प्रिय मित्र मिश्रा जी अति मेहनत से बनाया गया सुंदर सूत्र हैं, आपकी मेहनत के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ,मित्र कुछ सुझाव हैं :-
> १. सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त का समय कहाँ का हैं ?
> २. किस योग में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> ३. किस चौघड़िया में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> ४. किस होरा में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> मित्र क्या आप मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करना नही चाहते ?


*किस चौघड़िया मुहुर्त का प्रयोग कब करें? (When to Use Which Chaughadia Muhurat)*  उद्योग काल मूहुर्त के लिये बुरा  समझा जाता है, अमृत को अच्छा, रोग को बुरा, लाभ को फिर अच्छा समझा जाता   है, शुभ भी  अच्छा समझा जाता है। चर को मध्यम माना जाता है तथा काल बुरे  समय काल में  आता है।
शुभ काल के मूहुर्त समय को अच्छे  कामों के लिये लिया जाता है परन्तु जो काम शुभ  हों तथा जिन्हें आरम्भ करना  हो उन्हे बुरे समय काल में आरम्भ नहीं करना चाहिए। चर काल  समय यात्रा आदि  के लिये विशेष रुप से अच्छे समझे जाते हैं।

इन मूहुर्तों पर शुभ तिथि, नक्षत्र,  करण व वार तथा दिन में बनने वाले अन्य योगों का भी प्रभाव पडता  है। जैसे:  सभी नक्षत्रों में से पुष्य नक्षत्र को ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सभी शुभ कामों   के लिये बेहद शुभ माना जाता है। इस नक्षत्र के समय में अगर अम्रत काल का  समय भी हो  तब तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जाता है।
चौघडि़या शहर के हिसाब से परिवर्तित होता रहता है क्योंकि इसकी गणना सूर्योदय  के समय पर आधारित होती है।
चौघड़िया मुहूर्त (chaughadia Muhurta)  निकालने के लिये चौघड़िया मुहूर्त  चक्र (chaughadia Muhurta Chakra) का  प्रयोग किया जाता है। जिससे सरलता से दिन-रात्रि के शुभ व  अशुभ समय का  आंकलन किया जा सकता है। 

*
चौघड़िया मूहुर्त क्या है (What is chaughadia Muhurat)  *  चौघड़िया का प्रयोग अधिकाँशतः गुजरात  एवं भारत के पश्चिमी क्षेत्रों में किया जाता है। चौघड़िया मुहूर्त का  प्रयोग किसी नए कार्य यात्रा करने, व्यापार शुरु करने आदि के लिए शुभ समय  का निर्धारण करने के लिए किया जाता है।
घड़ीं का अर्थ समय के कुछ भाग होता  है। प्राचीन भारत में दिन और रात्रि को आज के घंटे एवं मिनटों के स्थान पर  विभिन्न घड़ियों में बाँटा गया था। और घड़ी के नाम से ही आज हिन्दी शब्द  घड़ी का निर्माण हुआ जिसका अर्थ समय बताने वाली मशीन अर्थात घड़ी (Watch)  होता है। प्राचीन समय व्यवस्था के अनुसार एक घड़ी 22.30 मिनट की होती है।  वहीं चौ से चार होता है। इस प्रकार चौघड़िया का मतलब चार घडी हुआ।
चौघड़िया ज्योतिष की एक ऐसी तालिका  है जो कि खगोलिय स्थिति (ग्रह, सूर्य, चाँद आदि) के आधार पर दिन के 24  घंटों की दशा बताती है। ग्रहों की स्थिति पर आधारित ऐसी दशाओं में से दिन  और रात्रि के पूजा, यात्रा, विवाह समारोह, त्योहारों आदि के हेतु शुभ एवं  अशुभ समयों को इस सारिणी के विभिन्न शीर्षकों में वर्गीकृत किया जाता है।

*चौघड़िया मूहुर्त का महत्व (Importance of chaughadia Muhurat)* 

चौघड़िया का प्रयोग किसी शुभ काम या नई योजना को शुरु करने के  लिये किया जाता है,  जैसे: नये व्यापार या व्यवसाय को आरम्भ करने, यात्रा  करने आदि के लिये चौघड़िया मूहुर्त  का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। चौघड़िया  मुहुर्त द्वारा अनेक प्रकार के मूहुर्त निकाले  जाते है और उद्देश्य के  अनुसार उन्हे ज्ञात किया जाता है.               

कुछ साधारण मूहुर्त हैं जिन्हे सामान्य कामों के लिये  प्रयोग किया जाता है. जिनमें:  वस्त्र धारण, हल चलाना, धान्य छेदन आदि  मुख्य हैं तो कुछ  तिथियों व वारों से जुड़े हैं। कुछ मूहुर्तो का प्रयोग  वस्तु क्रय-विक्रय, ऋण  के लेन-देन, दूकान करने, भूमि लेने इत्यादि के लिए  किया  जाता है। व्यक्ति के सोलह संस्कारों से भी सोलह मुहूर्त जुडे हैं।  ग्रह मूहुर्त, वर्षा  मूहुर्त, यात्रा आदि से जुडा मूहुर्त है। और भी अनेक  प्रकार के मूहुर्त  हैं जिनका प्रयोग समय समय पर किया जाता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

*चौघड़िया मूहुर्त की गणना करना (How to Calculate Chaughadia Muhurta) *  चौघड़िया मूहुर्त (Chaughadia-muhurtas) को ज्ञात करने के  लिये एक दिन के 24 घण्टे के समय को 16 भागों में बांट दिया जाता है जिसका  एक भाग लगभग डेढ़ घण्टे का होता है। ज्ञात समय के प्रत्येक भाग को चौघड़िया  कहा जाता है। यह मुहूर्त निकालने का सबसे सरल तरीका है, इसे शीघ्र ही  निकाला जा सकता है। सबसे अच्छी बात इसमें यह है की इसके फल भी बहुत सटीक  होते हैं। इस तरह प्रत्येक दिन के आठ मूहुर्त और रात्रि के आठ मुहुर्त जाने  जा सकते हैं। प्रत्येक सप्ताह में दिन-रात के चौघड़िया में 112 मुहूर्त हो  सकते हैं।
*चौघड़िया के प्रकार (Types of Chaughadia)* 

चौघड़िया के सात प्रकार जो दिन और रात्रि में बाँटे जा सकते निम्न प्रकार से हैं: 

 *उधोग* 
*अमृत* 
*रोग* 
*लाभ* 
*शुभ* 
*चर* 
*काल


*

----------


## BP Mishra

> प्रिय मित्र मिश्रा जी अति मेहनत से बनाया गया सुंदर सूत्र हैं, आपकी मेहनत के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ,मित्र कुछ सुझाव हैं :-
> १. सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त का समय कहाँ का हैं ?
> २. किस योग में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> ३. किस चौघड़िया में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> ४. किस होरा में क्या क्या कार्य करने चाहिए कोनसे कार्य नही करने चाहिए ?
> मित्र क्या आप मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करना नही चाहते ?


*योग* योग 27 प्रकार के होते हैं। सूर्य-चंद्र की विशेष दूरियों की स्थितियों  को योग कहते हैं। दूरियों के आधार पर बनने वाले 27 योगों के नाम क्रमश: इस  प्रकार हैं:-

 विष्कुम्भ, प्रीति, आयुष्मान, सौभाग्य, शोभन, अतिगण्ड,  सुकर्मा, धृति, शूल, गण्ड, वृद्धि, ध्रुव, व्याघात, हर्षण, वज्र, सिद्धि,  व्यातीपात, वरीयान, परिघ, शिव, सिद्ध, साध्य, शुभ, शुक्ल, ब्रह्म, इन्द्र  और वैधृति।



*27 योगों में से कुल 9 योगों को अशुभ माना जाता है* तथा सभी प्रकार के  शुभ कामों में इनसे बचने की सलाह दी गई है। ये अशुभ योग हैं: 

*1-विष्कुम्भ,2-  अतिगण्ड,3- शूल, 4-गण्ड,5- व्याघात, 6-वज्र, 7-व्यतीपात,8- परिघ और9- वैधृति।


होरा *********************************

**ज्योतिषशास्त्र*  के अनुसार एक अहोरात्र (दिन-रात)में २४ होराएँ होती हैं जिन्हें हम २४  घंटो के रूप में जानते हैं जिसके आधार पर हर एक घंटे की एक होरा होती हैं  जो किसी ना किसी ग्रह की मानी जाती हैं|प्रत्येक वार की प्रथम होरा उस ग्रह  की होती हैं जिसका वो वार होता हैं जैसे यदि रविवार हैं तो पहली होरा सूर्य की ही होगी तथा २४ वी होरा अगले दिन सूर्योदय के साथ समाप्त होती हैं|
 
*होराओ**का**क्रम*-   प्रत्येक ग्रह की पृथ्वी से जो दुरी हैं उस हिसाब से ही होरा चक्र बनाया गया हैं आईये  देखते हैं की होरा कैसे देखी जातीं हैं|मान लेते हैं की हमें रविवार के  दिन किसी भी ग्रह की होरा देखनी हो तो हम उसे इस प्रकार से देखेंगे| 

पहली होरा -सूर्य ग्रह की होगी 
दूसरी होरा -शुक्र ग्रह की होगी 
तीसरी होरा -बुध ग्रह की होगी 
चौथी होरा-चंद्र ग्रह की होगी  
पांचवी होरा -शनि ग्रह की होगी 
छठी होरा -गुरु ग्रह की होगी 
सातवी होरा -मंगल ग्रह की होगी 
 आठवी  होरा फ़िर से सूर्य की ही होगी तथा यह क्रमश: ऐसे ही चलता रहेगा इस प्रकार  जो भी वार हो उसी वार की होरा से आगे की होरा निकाली जा सकती हैं तथा अपने  महत्वपूर्ण कार्य किए जा सकते हैं|
विभिन्न ग्रहों की होरा में कुछ निश्चित कार्य किए जाए तो सफलता निश्चित ही प्राप्त होती हैं |
 
सूर्य की होरा - सरकारी नौकरी ज्वाइन करना,चार्ज लेना और देना,अधिकारी से मिलना,टेंडर भरना व मानिक रत्न धारण करना| 

चंद्र की होरा -यह होरा सभी कार्यो हेतु शुभ मानी जाती हैं |

मंगल  की होरा -पुलिस व न्यायालयों से सम्बंधित कार्य व नौकरी ज्वाइन करना, जुआ  सट्टा लगाना,क़र्ज़ देना, सभा समितियो में भाग लेना,मूंगा एवं लहसुनिया  रत्न धारण करना|

बुध की होरा - नया व्यापार शुरू करना,लेखन व प्रकाशन  कार्य करना,प्रार्थना पत्र देना,विद्या शुरू करना,कोष संग्रह करना,पन्ना  रत्न धारण करना | 

गुरु की होरा   -  बड़े अधिकारियो से मिलना,शिक्षा विभाग में जाना व शिक्षक से मिलना,विवाह सम्बन्धी कार्य करना,पुखराज रत्न धारण करना |

शुक्र  की होरा -नए वस्त्र पहनना,आभूषण खरीदना व धारण करना,फिल्मो से सम्बंधित  कार्य करना ,मॉडलिंग  करना,यात्रा करना,हीरा व ओपल रत्न पहनना|

शनि की होरा -मकान की नींव खोदना व खुदवाना,कारखाना शुरू करना,वाहन व भूमि खरीदना,नीलम व गोमेद  रत्न धारण करना|

इस प्रकार विभिन्न ग्रह की होरा में विभिन्न कार्य सफलता हेतु किए जा सकते हैं |

----------


## BP Mishra

> प्रिय मित्र मिश्रा जी अति मेहनत से बनाया गया सुंदर सूत्र हैं, आपकी मेहनत के लिए हार्दिक बधाई ,मित्र कुछ सुझाव हैं :-
> १. सूर्योदय एवं सूर्यास्त का समय कहाँ का हैं ?
> 
> मित्र क्या आप मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करना नही चाहते ?


 1-मित्र मेरे पास उज़्जेन मध्य प्रदेश का पंचांग है उसी से सूर्योदय सूर्यास्त अपडेट करता हूँ।  
2- आपकी जिज्ञासा अपने ज्ञान के अनुसार शांत करने का प्रयास किया। अपने सुझाव से अवस्य अवगत कराये। 
3- सूत्र भ्रमण एवं सुझाव के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र!

----------


## BP Mishra

*04/जुलाई/2012
( बुधवार ) का पंचांग* 
 सूर्योदय : 05:49:46

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:58
चंद्रोदय : 19:46:21
चंद्रास्त : 06:09:41
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : प्रतिपदा -21:39:23
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : purva ashadha  -14:22:31
योग :इन्द्र - 16:19:55

करण : बालव -10:57:47
करण : कौलव - 21:39:23

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : धनु -19:55:38
राहुकाल :12:31:22 - 14:11:46

गुलिक :10:50:58 - 12:31:22

यमगंड : 07:30:10 -09:10:34
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :कोई नहीं

दूमुहूर्त : 12:04:36 -12:58:08
अमृतकाल : 09:58:41 -11:26:38
वर्ज्य :21:50:04  -23:19:35

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  						Day Choghadiya 					



04
July
2012
( Wednesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 


 Labh  - 
  05:49:46 - 07:30:10
 Udyog  - 
  19:12:58 - 20:32:37

 Amrit  - 
  07:30:10 - 09:10:34
 Shubh  - 
  20:32:37 - 21:52:15

 Kaal  - 
  09:10:34 - 10:50:58
 Amrit  - 
  21:52:15 - 23:11:54

 Shubh  - 
  10:50:58 - 12:31:22
 Chal  - 
  23:11:54 - 24:31:33+

 Rog  - 
  12:31:22 - 14:11:46
 Rog  - 
  24:31:33+ - 25:51:12+

 Udyog  - 

  14:11:46 - 15:52:10
 Kaal  - 
  25:51:12+ - 27:10:51+

 Chal  - 
  15:52:10 - 17:32:34
 Labh  - 
  27:10:51+ - 28:30:29+

 Labh  - 
  17:32:34 - 19:12:58
 Udyog  - 
  28:30:29+ - 29:50:08+

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल मकर राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Makar Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 मकर राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*                इस माह के दौरान आप अपने कौशल द्वारा धन अर्जित करेने की  कोशिश कर सकते हैं. आपका प्रयास और कौशलता आपकी समृद्धि में सहायक बन सकती  है. आपको समाज में उच्च स्थान प्राप्त होगा और आपके मान समान में वृद्धि हो  सकती है. इस माह आप नए लोगों से मिल सकते हैं जिनके द्वारा आपको लाभ भी  प्राप्त हो सकता है. यह माह आपके लिए कुछ बदलाव लेकर आ सकता है. कोई भी  फ़ैसला लेने के पहले अच्छी तरह विचार करें. आर्थिक स्थिति में सुधार हो  सकता है और क़र्ज़ से मुक्ति मिलने की आशा दिखती है.
इस समय आप किसी एकांत और शांत जगह जाने की इच्छा कर सकते हैं. पुरानी  बातें भूल कर आने वाले समय को बेहतर बनाने का प्रयास करें. जीवन में कुछ  उथल-पुथल होने की संभावना बनती है. आपको वाहन चलाते समय सावधान रहने की  आवश्यकता है. इस समय आप किसी महत्वपूर्ण विषय का निर्णय लेने में स्वयं को  सक्षम पाने में असमर्थ रह सकते हैं. ऎसी स्थिति में अच्छा है आप मनन तथा  चिंतन करके ही आगे बढ़े. शांतिपूर्वक अपना कार्य निपटाएँ. आवश्यकता पड़ने  पर किसी मित्र से सलाह ले सकते हैं.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*               कैरियर के क्षेत्र में कठिन परिश्रम करने का समय है. कार्यों  में सफलता और पद्दोन्नती के अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते हैं. इस महीने काम का  बोझ बढ़ सकता है. योजनाओं का क्रियान्वयन सही रुप से हो सके इसके लिए एक  अच्छी रणनीति बनाने की जरुरत है. कार्यक्षेत्र में आपकी रुचि में कमी हो  सकती है लेकिन साहस व जोखिम लेकर कार्य करना आपके लिये लाभकारी सिद्ध हो  सकता है. आप विदेशों से भी बहुत सा धन प्राप्त करेंगे.
इस समय संपत्ति से संबंधित सौदों के मामलों को निपटाने में समय अधिक लग  सकता है. यात्रा और पर्यटन पर आप कुछ धन खर्च कर सकते हैं. आप कानूनी  तरीकों के माध्यम से पैसा कमा सकते हैं. साझेदारी व्यापार बढ़ जाएगा.  निर्धारित योजनाओं पर अधिक सोच- विचार करने से बचें तथा इन्हें समय पर लागू  करने का प्रयास करें. व्यापारियों के लिए समय सामान्य है. ऋण देने से  पूर्व सभी कागजी़ कार्यवाही को उचित प्रकार से पूरा करें क्योंकि माह के  पूर्वाद्ध में आर्थिक रुप से कुछ क्षति पहुंच सकती है.  
*मकर  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*समय अनुकूल है. आपकी कड़ी मेहनत और ईमानदारी से आप अपने शैक्षिक स्तर  में अच्छा करने का प्रयास करेंगे. यदि आप एक लेखक, बनने की इच्छा रखते हैं  तो इन कोर्सों में प्रवेश लेने के लिए आप कोशिश कर सकते हैं. ग्रहों का  गोचर आपके लिए कुछ नई योजनाएं भी ला सकता है जिस पर अमल करने की आपकी चाहत  हो सकती है. कड़ी मेहनत आपको आगे की मुशकिलों से बचा सकती है. प्रतियोगिता  के समय आप का अपने पर विश्वास और धैर्य आपको सही मार्गदर्शन देने में सहायक  हो सकता है.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*               माह आरम्भ में आपको चिन्ता और तनाव की स्थिति का सामना करना  पड़ सकता है. कार्यो में बाधाएं आने के कारण आपके स्वभाव में कुछ निराशा की  स्थिति उत्पन्न होने की संभावनाएं बन रही है. वाहन चलाते समय सावधनी बरतें  चोट लगने की आशंका बनती है. त्वचा संबन्धी रोग आपको परेशान कर सकते है.

घुटनों ओर जोडों में दर्द की शिकायत भी हो सकती है. सेहत को लेकर कुछ  चिंता बनी रह सकती है. अच्छे स्वास्थ्य के लिए आपको नियमित रूप से योग करने  की आवश्यकता है यदि आप अपनी सेहत पर ध्यान नहीं देंगे तो आपका रक्तचाप  प्रभावित हो सकता है और अनेक समस्याएं उत्पन्न हो सकती हैं.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*               यह माह आपके पारिवारिक सुख में वृ्द्धि कर सकता है. मित्रों  से आपका मेल-जोल बढ सकता है. परिवार में अचानक से कोई खबर सुनने को मिल  सकती है. प्रेम प्रसंगों में उतार-चढाव के योग बने हुए है. स्वभाव में  कटुता के कारण कुछ तकरार हो सकती है. परिवार के साथ समय बिताने के अवसर  मिलने में कमी आ सकती है. दांम्पत्य जीवन को सुखमय बनाये रखने के लिये आप  अपने जीवन साथी को अपने कार्य में शामिल कर सकते है.
इस माह में आप अपने जीवन साथी को समय निकाल कर छोटी यात्रा पर लेकर जा  सकते है. माह के अन्त में आप अपने जीवन साथी पर कुछ क्रोधित हो सकते है.  इससे कुछ समय के लिये संबन्ध प्रभावित हो सकते हैं . परिवार में पिता से  मतभेद हो सकता है. लेकिन माता की ओर से लाभ के संकेत मिल सकते हैं.
*                 मकर राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*             शनि देव का पूजन करें ओर शनिवार के दिन तेल का दान करना अच्छा  रहेगा. बंदरों को चने या अन्य खाने चीज की खिलाएं तथा प्रतिदिन पीपल के  वृक्ष पर जल चढ़ाएं और परिक्रमा करें.

----------


## BP Mishra

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद


 सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र । सुझाव आमंत्रित है।

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कुम्भ राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Kumbha Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*               यह माह कुछ परिवर्तन लेकर आएगा. इस समय किसी से उधार लिया है  तो उसको लौटाने के लिए आपको दिक्कत आ सकती है. अपने कार्यों को लेकर आप  प्रयत्नशील रह सकते हैं. लोगों को आपसे अपेक्षा रह सकती है. कुछ मानसिक  तनाव को भी झेलना पड़ सकता है. इस माह के आरम्भ में आपको परिवार संबन्धी  चिन्ताएं हो सकती है. इस समय आपको अपनी रुचि पूरी करने के कम अवसर प्राप्त  होने की संभावनाएं बन रही है.
कार्यो को पूर्ण करने के लिये सामान्य से अधिक मेहनत व प्रयास करने पड  सकते है. आप व्ययों पर नियन्त्रण रखने का प्रयास करेगें जिसमें आपको माह  अन्त में ही कुछ सफलता प्राप्त होगी. माह विशेष में आप भूमि भवन से  संबन्धित नई य़ोजनाओं को आरम्भ करने से बचें. यात्राएं करने के अवसर प्राप्त  हो सकते है. परिवार के सदस्यों के सहयोग में कमी आपकी परेशानियों को बढा  सकती है लेकिन स्थिति में सुधार होगा.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*            नौकरीपेशा लोगों के लिए समय सामान्य है. आर्थिक दृष्टि से कुछ  लाभ भी प्राप्त हो सकता है लेकिन पूंजी संचय करने में कठिनाई बनी रह सकती  है. आप पदोन्नति प्राप्त कर सकते हैं लेकिन यह अस्थाई तौर पर हो सकता है.  परेशानियां बढ़ सकती हैं जिस कारण हताशा बढ़ सकती है. कुछ समय के लिए  बेरोजगार होकर भी घूमना पड़ सकता है. नौकरी में परिवर्तन के योग भी दिखाई  देते हैं. आप विदेश में नौकरी प्राप्ति के लिये प्रयास कर सकते है.
आय तथा व्यय दोनों में बढोतरी के योग हैं. इस माह में आप को शेयर बाजार  के माध्यम से धन कमाने से बचना चाहिए. व्यवसायिक कार्यो के लिये शहर से  बाहर जाना पड सकता है. माह के अन्तिम समय में आपके भाग्य में कमी होने के  कारण आपकी आर्थिक स्थिति प्रभावित हो सकती है. परन्तु इस समय में आप के  कार्यक्षेत्र की बाधाओं में कमी हो जायेगी. व्यापार एवं कार्यक्षेत्र में  धन लाभ के योग बन सकते हैं. 
*कुम्भ  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्र इस महीने कैरियर संबंधी गतिविधियों में व्यस्त रह सकते हैं, अपने  मनपसंद पाठ्यक्रमों में प्रवेश लेने के लिए परिश्रम करना पड़ सकता है. आपके  माता पिता आपके कैरियर में एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभा सकते हैं. विभिन्न  प्रतियोगिताओं में आपकी सफलता आपको नई ऊर्जा और प्रेरणा प्रदान करेगी.  छात्र इस समय राजनीति में भाग लेने का भी विचार कर सकते हैं.
विद्यार्थियों को इस समय अपना मन एकाग्र करके अपनी पढ़ाई में ध्यान  लगाने की आवश्यकता है. प्रतियोगिता आदि में भाग लेने के लिए माह की  अनुकूलता बनी रहेगी. विद्यार्थियों को सफल होने के लिए अपने प्रयासों को  बढा़ना चाहिए. अपने छुपे हुए शत्रुओं से सावधान रहें और किसी भी गलत  गतिविधि से दूर रहें.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*           कुंभ राशि के जातकों का स्वास्थ्य कुछ खराब रह सकता है. हाथ और  पैरों में दर्द की शिकायत हो सकती है. आपको ऊँचाई वाले स्थानों पर चोट आदि  लग सकती है. स्वास्थ्य के प्रति लापरवाही नहीं बरतें, कार्यो में व्यस्तता  और क्रोध से आपकी सेहत पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है. इस अवधि मेंआप मानसिक और  शारीरिक रूप से प्रभावित हो सकते हैं. माइग्रेन के दर्द से पीड़ित हो सकते  हैं. इस समय आप आलस्य का भाव देख सकते हैं. आपको तनाव से बचने का सुझाव  दिया जाता है. सेहत को अनुकूल बनाए रखने के लिए आप मेडिटेशन का सहारा ले  सकते हैं.

*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*             कुंभ राशि के जातकों का पारिवारिक सुख कुछ बाधित हो सकता है.  संतान पक्ष की ओर से असंतोष की भावना उभर सकती है. आप अपने जीवनसाथी के साथ  मधुर संबंधों की चाह रख सकते हैं जीवन साथी से सहयोग की इच्छा हो सकती है.  प्रेम संबंधों के लिए यह समय मिश्रित फल देने वाला रह सकता है. आपको चाहिए  की रिशतों में जल्दबाजी से बचें, आपके छुपे हुए प्रेम संबंध सामने भी आ  सकते हैं. इस समय अपने लिए किसी नए आवास की खोज भी की जा सकती है.
परिवार के साथ किसी मांगलिक कार्य में भाग लेने का अवसर प्राप्त हो सकता  है. जुलाई मध्य के बाद आपकी कुछ परेशानियां कम होने लगेंगी. इस समय आप  शत्रुओं को अपने उपर हावी होने से रोक सकने में कामयाब हो सकते हैं लेकिन  शत्रु हावी होने के प्रयासों में लगे रहेंगे. इसलिए आपको सावधानी बरतने की  आवश्यकता है.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*              कुम्भ राशि वालों को अशुभ प्रभावों में कमी लाने के लिए आपको  भगवान गणेश जी की पूजा अर्चना करनी चाहिए. शनि पूजा उपसना से आपको लाभ  प्राप्त होगा.

----------


## BP Mishra

*राशिफल कुम्भ राशि जुलाई 2012 - Hindi Rashifal for Kumbha Rashi for July 2012        *   *                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012
*               यह माह कुछ परिवर्तन लेकर आएगा. इस समय किसी से उधार लिया है  तो उसको लौटाने के लिए आपको दिक्कत आ सकती है. अपने कार्यों को लेकर आप  प्रयत्नशील रह सकते हैं. लोगों को आपसे अपेक्षा रह सकती है. कुछ मानसिक  तनाव को भी झेलना पड़ सकता है. इस माह के आरम्भ में आपको परिवार संबन्धी  चिन्ताएं हो सकती है. इस समय आपको अपनी रुचि पूरी करने के कम अवसर प्राप्त  होने की संभावनाएं बन रही है.
कार्यो को पूर्ण करने के लिये सामान्य से अधिक मेहनत व प्रयास करने पड  सकते है. आप व्ययों पर नियन्त्रण रखने का प्रयास करेगें जिसमें आपको माह  अन्त में ही कुछ सफलता प्राप्त होगी. माह विशेष में आप भूमि भवन से  संबन्धित नई य़ोजनाओं को आरम्भ करने से बचें. यात्राएं करने के अवसर प्राप्त  हो सकते है. परिवार के सदस्यों के सहयोग में कमी आपकी परेशानियों को बढा  सकती है लेकिन स्थिति में सुधार होगा.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में कैरियर*            नौकरीपेशा लोगों के लिए समय सामान्य है. आर्थिक दृष्टि से कुछ  लाभ भी प्राप्त हो सकता है लेकिन पूंजी संचय करने में कठिनाई बनी रह सकती  है. आप पदोन्नति प्राप्त कर सकते हैं लेकिन यह अस्थाई तौर पर हो सकता है.  परेशानियां बढ़ सकती हैं जिस कारण हताशा बढ़ सकती है. कुछ समय के लिए  बेरोजगार होकर भी घूमना पड़ सकता है. नौकरी में परिवर्तन के योग भी दिखाई  देते हैं. आप विदेश में नौकरी प्राप्ति के लिये प्रयास कर सकते है.
आय तथा व्यय दोनों में बढोतरी के योग हैं. इस माह में आप को शेयर बाजार  के माध्यम से धन कमाने से बचना चाहिए. व्यवसायिक कार्यो के लिये शहर से  बाहर जाना पड सकता है. माह के अन्तिम समय में आपके भाग्य में कमी होने के  कारण आपकी आर्थिक स्थिति प्रभावित हो सकती है. परन्तु इस समय में आप के  कार्यक्षेत्र की बाधाओं में कमी हो जायेगी. व्यापार एवं कार्यक्षेत्र में  धन लाभ के योग बन सकते हैं. 
*कुम्भ  राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए जुलाई 2012*छात्र इस महीने कैरियर संबंधी गतिविधियों में व्यस्त रह सकते हैं, अपने  मनपसंद पाठ्यक्रमों में प्रवेश लेने के लिए परिश्रम करना पड़ सकता है. आपके  माता पिता आपके कैरियर में एक महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभा सकते हैं. विभिन्न  प्रतियोगिताओं में आपकी सफलता आपको नई ऊर्जा और प्रेरणा प्रदान करेगी.  छात्र इस समय राजनीति में भाग लेने का भी विचार कर सकते हैं.
विद्यार्थियों को इस समय अपना मन एकाग्र करके अपनी पढ़ाई में ध्यान  लगाने की आवश्यकता है. प्रतियोगिता आदि में भाग लेने के लिए माह की  अनुकूलता बनी रहेगी. विद्यार्थियों को सफल होने के लिए अपने प्रयासों को  बढा़ना चाहिए. अपने छुपे हुए शत्रुओं से सावधान रहें और किसी भी गलत  गतिविधि से दूर रहें.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में स्वास्थ*           कुंभ राशि के जातकों का स्वास्थ्य कुछ खराब रह सकता है. हाथ और  पैरों में दर्द की शिकायत हो सकती है. आपको ऊँचाई वाले स्थानों पर चोट आदि  लग सकती है. स्वास्थ्य के प्रति लापरवाही नहीं बरतें, कार्यो में व्यस्तता  और क्रोध से आपकी सेहत पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है. इस अवधि मेंआप मानसिक और  शारीरिक रूप से प्रभावित हो सकते हैं. माइग्रेन के दर्द से पीड़ित हो सकते  हैं. इस समय आप आलस्य का भाव देख सकते हैं. आपको तनाव से बचने का सुझाव  दिया जाता है. सेहत को अनुकूल बनाए रखने के लिए आप मेडिटेशन का सहारा ले  सकते हैं.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में परिवार*             कुंभ राशि के जातकों का पारिवारिक सुख कुछ बाधित हो सकता है.  संतान पक्ष की ओर से असंतोष की भावना उभर सकती है. आप अपने जीवनसाथी के साथ  मधुर संबंधों की चाह रख सकते हैं जीवन साथी से सहयोग की इच्छा हो सकती है.  प्रेम संबंधों के लिए यह समय मिश्रित फल देने वाला रह सकता है. आपको चाहिए  की रिशतों में जल्दबाजी से बचें, आपके छुपे हुए प्रेम संबंध सामने भी आ  सकते हैं. इस समय अपने लिए किसी नए आवास की खोज भी की जा सकती है.
परिवार के साथ किसी मांगलिक कार्य में भाग लेने का अवसर प्राप्त हो सकता  है. जुलाई मध्य के बाद आपकी कुछ परेशानियां कम होने लगेंगी. इस समय आप  शत्रुओं को अपने उपर हावी होने से रोक सकने में कामयाब हो सकते हैं लेकिन  शत्रु हावी होने के प्रयासों में लगे रहेंगे. इसलिए आपको सावधानी बरतने की  आवश्यकता है.
*                 कुम्भ राशि के लिए जुलाई 2012 में उपाय*              कुम्भ राशि वालों को अशुभ प्रभावों में कमी लाने के लिए आपको  भगवान गणेश जी की पूजा अर्चना करनी चाहिए. शनि पूजा उपसना से आपको लाभ  प्राप्त होगा.

----------


## Shri Vijay

:mango: :mango: धन्यवाद मित्र मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करने के लिए...... :bloom:   :bloom:

----------


## BP Mishra

05/जुलाई/2012
( बृहस्पतिवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:50:08

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:56
चंद्रोदय :20:33:52

चंद्रास्त :07:13:20

शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : द्वितीया -19:23:25
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : uttara ashadha   -12:45:10
योग :वैधृति -13:20:03
करण :तैतिल- 08:27:34
करण : गर -19:23:25
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : मकर
राहुकाल : 14:11:53 -15:52:14
गुलिक : 09:10:50 -10:51:11
यमगंड : 05:50:08 -07:30:29
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:04:47 -12:58:18
दूमुहूर्त : 10:17:44 -11:11:15
दूमुहूर्त : 15:38:51 -16:32:23
अमृतकाल : 06:47:08 -08:16:38
अमृतकाल : 25:44:17+ -27:15:56+
वर्ज्य : 16:34:19 -18:05:59

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

05
July
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Shubh  - 
  05:50:08 - 07:30:29
 Amrit  - 
  19:12:56 - 20:32:38

 Rog  - 
  07:30:29 - 09:10:50
 Chal  - 
  20:32:38 - 21:52:20

 Udyog  - 
  09:10:50 - 10:51:11
 Rog  - 
  21:52:20 - 23:12:02

 Chal  - 
  10:51:11 - 12:31:32
 Kaal  - 
  23:12:02 - 24:31:43+

 Labh  - 
  12:31:32 - 14:11:53
 Labh  - 
  24:31:43+ - 25:51:25+

 Amrit  - 
  14:11:53 - 15:52:14
 Udyog  - 
  25:51:25+ - 27:11:07+

 Kaal  - 
  15:52:14 - 17:32:35
 Shubh  - 
  27:11:07+ - 28:30:49+

 Shubh  - 
  17:32:35 - 19:12:56
 Amrit  - 
  28:30:49+ - 29:50:30+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*

 Day Choghadiya                     

05
July
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya                     


 Shubh  - 
  05:50:08 - 07:30:29
 Amrit  - 
  19:12:56 - 20:32:38

 Rog  - 
  07:30:29 - 09:10:50
 Chal  - 
  20:32:38 - 21:52:20

 Udyog  - 
  09:10:50 - 10:51:11
 Rog  - 
  21:52:20 - 23:12:02

 Chal  - 
  10:51:11 - 12:31:32
 Kaal  - 
  23:12:02 - 24:31:43+

 Labh  - 
  12:31:32 - 14:11:53
 Labh  - 
  24:31:43+ - 25:51:25+

 Amrit  - 
  14:11:53 - 15:52:14
 Udyog  - 
  25:51:25+ - 27:11:07+

 Kaal  - 
  15:52:14 - 17:32:35
 Shubh  - 
  27:11:07+ - 28:30:49+

 Shubh  - 
  17:32:35 - 19:12:56
 Amrit  - 
  28:30:49+ - 29:50:30+

----------


## BP Mishra

मकर राशि का पिछले पृस्ठ पर दिया गया है,

----------


## BP Mishra

> :mango: :mango: धन्यवाद मित्र मेरी जीज्ञासा शांत करने के लिए......


 स्वागत है मित्र !

----------


## BP Mishra

*तिथियों में किए जाने वाले कार्य*तिथियों के बिना कोई भी मुहूर्त   नहीं होता है. ज्योतिष में तिथियों का एक महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है. अलग-अलग  तिथियों के अनुसार विभिन्न कार्य किए जाते हैं. सभी कार्यों का मुहुर्त  तिथियों के अनुसार बाँटा गया है. 

*कृष्ण पक्ष की प्रतिपदा तिथि | Pratipada Tithi Of Krishna Paksha*इस तिथि में गृह निर्माण, गृह प्रवेश, सीमन्तोनयन संस्कार, चौलकर्म,  वास्तुकर्म, विवाह, यात्रा, प्रतिष्ठा, शान्तिक तथा पौष्टिक कार्य आदि सभी  मंगल कार्य किए जाते हैं. कृष्ण पक्ष की प्रतिपदा मे  चंद्र को बाली माना गया है. 

शुक्ल पक्ष की प्रतिपदा में चन्द्रमा को निर्बल माना गया है. इसलिए  शुक्ल पक्ष की प्रतिपदा में विवाह, यात्रा, व्रत, प्रतिष्ठा, सीमन्त,  चूडा़कर्म, वास्तुकर्म तथा गृहप्रवेश आदि कार्य नहीं करने चाहिए. 

*दोनों पक्षों की द्वित्तीया | Dwitiya Tithi of Both Pakshas*विवाह मुहूर्त, यात्रा करना, आभूषण खरीदना, जिह्वा संबंधी कार्यों में,  संगीत विद्या के लिए, शिलान्यास, देश अथवा राज्य संबंधी कार्य, कोश संबंधी  कार्य, वास्तुकर्म, उपनयन आदि कार्य करना शुभ माना गया है. इस तिथि में तेल  लगाना वर्जित है. 
*तृतीया तिथि | Tritiya Tithi*सगीत विद्या, शिल्पकला अथवा शिल्प संबंधी अन्य कार्यों में, सीमन्तोनयन,  चूडा़कर्म, अन्नप्राशन, गृह प्रवेश, विवाह, यात्रा, राज-संबंधी कार्य,  उपनयन आदि शुभ कार्य इस तिथि में सम्पन्न किए जा सकते हैं. 
*चतुर्थी तिथि | Chaturthi Tithi*सभी प्रकार के बिजली के कार्य, शत्रुओं का हटाने का कार्य, अग्नि संबंधी  कार्य, शस्त्रों का प्रयोग करना आदि के लिए यह तिथि अच्छी मानी गई है.  क्रूर प्रवृति के कार्यों के लिए यह तिथि अच्छी मानी गई है. 
*पंचमी तिथि | Panchami Tithi* इस तिथि में कोई भी शुभ कार्य किया जा सकता है. सभी प्रवृतियों के लिए यह तिथि उपयुक्त मानी गई है. इस तिथि  में किसी को ऋण देना वर्जित माना गया है. यदि किसी को ऋण दे दिया तो  नुकसान होगा, ऋण वापिस नहीं मिलेगा. इस तिथि में द्वितीया तथा तृतीया तिथि  में बताए गए सभी कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. 
*षष्ठी तिथि | Shashti Tithi*युद्ध में उपयोग में लाए जाने वाले शिल्प कार्यों का आरम्भ, वास्तुकर्म,  गृहारम्भ, नवीन वस्त्र पहनने जैसे शुभ कार्य इस तिथि में किए जा सकते हैं.  इस तिथि में तैलाभ्यंग, अभ्यंग, पितृकर्म, दातुन, आवागमन, काष्ठकर्म आदि  कार्य वर्जित हैं. 
*सप्तमी तिथि  | Saptami Tithi* विवाह मुहुर्त, संगीत संबंधी कार्य, आभूषणों का निर्माण और नवीन आभूषणों  को धारण किया जा सकता है. यात्रा, वधु-प्रवेश, गृह-प्रवेश, राज्य संबंधी  कार्य, वास्तुकर्म, चूडा़कर्म, अन्नप्राशन, उपनयन संस्कार, आदि सभी शुभ  कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. इसके अतिरिक्त द्वितीया, तृतीया तथ पंचमी तिथि में  बताए गए कार्य भी किए जा सकते हैं. 
*अष्टमी तिथि | Ashtami Tithi*इस तिथि में लेखन कार्य, युद्ध में उपयोग आने वाले कार्य, वास्तुकार्य,  शिल्प संबंधी कार्य, रत्नों से संबंधित कार्य, आमोद-प्रमोद से जुडे़ कार्य,  अस्त्र-शस्त्र धारण करने वाले कार्यों का आरम्भ इस तिथि में किया जा सकता  है. इस तिथि में मांस सेवन नहीं करना चाहिए. 
*नवमी तिथि | Navami Tithi*शिकार करने का आरम्भ करना, झगडा़ करना, जुआ खेलना, शस्त्र निर्माण करना,  मद्यपान तथा निर्माण कार्य तथा सभी प्रकार के क्रूर कर्म इस तिथि में किए  जाते हैं. चतुर्थी तिथि में किए जाने वाले कार्य भी इस तिथि में किए जा सकते हैं. 
*दशमी तिथि | Dasami Tithi*इस तिथि में राजकार्य अर्थात वर्तमान समय में सरकार से संबंधी कार्यों  का आरम्भ किया जा सकता है. हाथी, घोड़ों से संबंधित कार्य, विवाह, संगीत,  वस्त्र, आभूषण, यात्रा आदि इस तिथि में की जा सकती है. गृह-प्रवेश,  वधु-प्रवेश, शिल्प, अन्न प्राशन, चूडा़कर्म, उपनयन संस्कार आदि कार्य इस  तिथि में किए जा सकते हैं. इस तिथि में द्वित्तीया, तृतीया, पंचमी तथा  सप्तमी को किए जाने वाले कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. 
*एकादशी तिथि | Ekadashi Tithi*इस तिथि में व्रत, सभी प्रकार के धार्मिक कार्य, देवताओं का उत्सव, सभी  प्रकार के उद्यापन, वास्तुकर्म, युद्ध से जुडे़ कर्म, शिल्प, यज्ञोपवीत,  गृह आरम्भ करना, यात्रा संबंधी शुभ कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. 
*द्वादशी तिथि | Dwadashi Tithi*इस तिथि में विवाह, गाडी़, ��ार्ग में होने वाले कार्य, पोषण तथा अन्य  शुभ कर्म किए जा सकते हैं. इस तिथि में तैलमर्दन, नए घर का निर्माण करना  तथा नए घर में प्रवेश तथा यात्रा का त्याग करना चाहिए. 
*शुक्ल पक्ष की त्रयोदशी तिथि | Trayodashi Tithi of Shukla Paksha*संग्राम से जुडे़ कार्य, सेना के उपयोगी अस्त्र-शस्त्र, ध्वज, पताका के  निर्माण संबंधी कार्य, राज-संबंधी कार्य, वास्तु कार्य, संगीत विद्या से  जुडे़ काम इस दिन किए जा सकते हैं. इस दिन सभी तरह के मंगल कार्य किए जा  सकते हैं. इस दिन यात्रा, गृह प्रवेश, नवीन वस्त्राभूषण तथा यज्ञोपवीत जैसे  शुभ कार्यों का त्याग करना चाहिए. द्वितीया, तृतीया, पंचमी, सप्तमी तथा  द्वादशी के दिन किए जाने वाले कार्य इस तिथि में किए जा सकते हैं. 
*चतुर्दशी तिथि | Chaturdashi Tithi*इस तिथि में सभी प्रकार के क्रूर तथा उग्र कर्म किए जा सकते हैं. शस्त्र  आदि का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है. इस तिथि में यात्रा करना वर्जित है.  चतुर्थी तिथि में किए जाने वाले कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. 
*पूर्णमासी | Purnima Tithi*इस तिथि में शिल्प, आभूषणों से संबंधित कार्य किए जा सकते हैं. संग्राम,  विवाह, यज्ञ, जलाशय, यात्रा, शांति तथा पोषण करने वाले सभी मंगल कार्य किए  जा सकते हैं. 
*अमावस्या | Amavasya 
*इस तिथि में पितृकर्म मुख्य रुप से किए जाते हैं. महादान तथा उग्र कर्म  किए जा सकते हैं. इस तिथि में शुभ कर्म तथा स्त्री का संग नहीं करना  चाहिए.

----------


## BP Mishra

*तिथियों का अर्थ - Meaning of Tithis* *प्रतिपदा तिथि को  "वृद्धिप्रद" मान गया है. 

* द्वितीया तिथि को "मंगलप्रद" माना गया है. 
* तृतीया तिथि को "बालप्रद" माना गया है. यह बल में वृद्धि करती है. 
* चतुर्थी तिथि को "खल" कहा गया है. इसे अशुभ माना गया है. 
* पंचमी तिथि को "लक्ष्मीप्रद" कहा गया है. यह धन-धान्य देने वाली तिथि है. 
* षष्ठी तिथि को "यशप्रद" माना गया है. यह व्यक्ति को यश देने वाली होती है. 
* सप्तमी तिथि को "मित्र" माना गया है. 
* अष्टमी तिथि को "द्वंद्व" नाम दिया गया है. यह मतभेद पैदा करती है. 

* नवमी तिथि को "उग्र" कहा गया है. इसे आक्रामक स्वभाव वाली माना गया है. 
* दशमी तिथि को "सौम्य" तिथि कहा गया है. 
* एकादशी तिथि को "आनन्दप्रद" कहा गया है. 
* द्वादशी तिथि को "यशप्रद" कहा गया है. 
* त्रयोदशी तिथि को "जयाप्रद" कहा गया है. यह तिथि जीत दिलाती है. 
* चतुर्दशी तिथि को "उग्र" कहा गया है. 
* पुर्णिमा तिथि को "सौम्य" कहा गया है. 

* अमावस्या तिथि को "पूर्वजों" के लिए महत्वपूर्ण माना गया है. इसे पितृ तिथि भी कह सकते हैं.

----------


## raj kumar shastri

Dear sir 
Please solve my problem
Date- 26-04-1970
Kanpur-Utter Pradesh
12:35 P.M (Noon)
Present time me job less hum.
Service kab tak
Regards 
Rajesh Sharma

----------


## BP Mishra

> Dear sir 
> Please solve my problem
> Date- 26-04-1970
> Kanpur-Utter Pradesh
> 12:35 P.M (Noon)
> Present time me job less hum.
> Service kab tak
> Regards 
> Rajesh Sharma


 सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ! आपके समस्या का समाधान जल्दी ही बताने का प्रयास करूंगा ।

----------


## BP Mishra

06/जुलाई/2012
( शुक्रवार )का पंचांग 

 सूर्योदय :05:50:30

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:54
चंद्रोदय : 21:16:40

चंद्रास्त : 08:14:29
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना :श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : तृतीया -17:42:06
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : shravana- 11:40:04
योग : विष्कुम्भ -10:46:52
करण : वणिज -06:27:56
करण : विष्टि -17:42:05
क्षय करण : बव -29:06:42+
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि :मकर -23:22:02

राहुकाल : 10:51:24 -12:31:42
गुलिक : 07:30:48 -09:11:06
यमगंड : 15:52:18- 17:32:36
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:04:57 -12:58:27
दूमुहूर्त : 08:30:59 -09:24:29
दूमुहूर्त : 12:58:27 -13:51:56
अमृतकाल : 25:01:42+ -26:36:00+
वर्ज्य : 15:35:50 -17:10:09

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  						Day Choghadiya 					



06
July
2012
( Friday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Chal  - 
  05:50:30 - 07:30:48
 Rog  - 
  19:12:54 - 20:32:39

 Labh  - 
  07:30:48 - 09:11:06
 Kaal  - 
  20:32:39 - 21:52:23

 Amrit  - 
  09:11:06 - 10:51:24
 Labh  - 
  21:52:23 - 23:12:08

 Kaal  - 
  10:51:24 - 12:31:42
 Udyog  - 
  23:12:08 - 24:31:53+

 Shubh  - 
  12:31:42 - 14:12:00
 Shubh  - 
  24:31:53+ - 25:51:38+

 Rog  - 
  14:12:00 - 15:52:18
 Amrit  - 
  25:51:38+ - 27:11:23+

 Udyog  - 
  15:52:18 - 17:32:36
 Chal  - 
  27:11:23+ - 28:31:08+

 Chal  - 
  17:32:36 - 19:12:54
 Rog  - 
  28:31:08+ - 29:50:53+

----------


## BP Mishra

*मुहूर्त योग  - How to Calculate Muhurat* मुहूर्त के संदर्भ में वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का अपना महत्व है परन्तु इन  तीनों के योग से जो मुहूर्त बनता है उसका विशेष महत्व है (Muhurtha yogas  may be made of Vaar, Tithi and Nakshatra). इसका कारण यह है कि जब हम वार,  तिथि और नक्षत्र में से किसी एक के पक्ष से शुभ अथवा अशुभ समय का विचार  करते हैं तो कई उत्तरदायी कारक पीछे छूट जाते हैं. परन्तु तीनों के योग के  आधार पर जब विचार करते हैं तो ऎसा नहीं होता और हम अधिकतर महत्वपूर्ण कारको  को ध्यान में रखकर शुभ मुहूर्त निकाल पाते हैं. इसलिए किसी कार्यक्रम अथवा  समारोह के लिए शुभ मुहूर्त का चुनाव तभी करना करना चाहिए जब वार, तिथि और  नक्षत्र तीनों पक्ष में हों. 
*तिथि और वार का शुभ योग (Auspicious Yogas of Tithi and Weekday)* 
*अमृत योग (Amrit Yoga)*- रविवार व मंगलवार को जब नन्दा  तिथि , सोमवार व शुक्रवार को भद्रा तिथि, बुधवार को जया तिथि, गुरुवार को  रिक्ता तथा शनिवार को पूर्णा तिथि पड़ रही हो तो अमृ्त योग बनता है. 

*सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)*- जब शुक्रवार को नन्दा तिथि,  बुधवार को भद्रा तिथि, मंगलवार को जया तिथि , शनिवार को रिक्ता तिथि तथा  गुरुवार को पूर्णा तिथि पड़ रही हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता है. 
*तिथि और वार का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Weekday and Tithi)* 
*दुग्ध योग (Dagdha Tithi Yoga)*- जब रविवार को 12वीं  तिथि पड़ रही हो, सोमवार को 11वीं तिथि पड़ रही हो, मंगलवार को 5वीं तिथि  पड़ रही हो, बुधवार को दूसरी व तीसरी तिथि हो, गुरुवार को 6वीं तिथि हो  तथातिथि को शनिवार को 9वीं तिथि पड़ रही हो तो दुग्ध योग बनता है़. 

*काक्रच योग (Kakrach Yoga)*- जब शनिवार को 6वीं तिथि हो तो करकक्षा योग बनता हैं. इस योग से व्यक्ति को अच्छा फल नहीं मिलता. 

*समवर्तक योग (Samvartak Yoga)*- बुधवार को पहली तिथि हो तथा रविवार को 7वीं तो समवर्तक योग बनता है. यह योग भी शुभ फल नहीं देता. 

*हुताशन योग (Hutashan Yoga)*- जब रविवार को 12वीं तिथि  , सोमवार को 6वीं तिथि हो, मंगलवार को 7वीं तिथि , बुधवार को 8वीं तिथि,  गुरुवार को 9वीं तिथि, शुक्रवार को 10वीं तिथि तथा शनिवार को 11वीं तिथि हो  तो दुग्ध योग बनता है. 

*विष योग (Visha Yoga)-* रविवार को जब चौथी तिथि पड़  रही हो, सोमवार को 6वीं तिथि हो, मंगलवार को 7वीं तिथि हो, बुधवार दुसरी  तिथि, शुक्रवार 9वीं तिथि तथा शनिवार 7वीं तिथि पडं रही हो तो विष योग बनता  है़. 
*तिथि और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Tithi and Nakshatra)* 
*अशुभ योग-* जब 12वीं तिथि और अस्लेशा नक्षत्र एक साथ  हो, पहली और उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र एक साथ हो, दुसरी तिथि अनुराधा, पांचवीं  तिथि मेघ, तीसरी तिथि उत्तरा नक्षत्र में, 11वी रोहिणी, 13वीं स्वाति अथवा  चित्रा, 7वीं हस्त अथवा मूल, 9वीं कृतिका, 8वीं तिथि पूर्व भाद्रपद तथा  6वीं तिथि रोहिणी के साथ हो तो शुभ फल नही मिलता. 
दस महिने जिनमें भाग्य का साथ नहीं मिलता- जब अनुराधा नक्षत्र दुसरी  तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, तीनों उत्तरा में से कोई भी तीसरी तिथि के  साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो. मेघ अथवा हस्त नक्षत्र 5वीं तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रहा हो , चित्रा अथवा स्वाति जब 13वीं तिथि के साथ तथा रोहिणी 8वीं  तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो तो भाग्य का साथ नहीं मिलता.

----------


## BP Mishra

*वार और नक्षत्र का शुभ योग (Weekday and Nakshatras)**सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)-* अगर रविवार और उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, हस्त, मूल, उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, उत्तर भाद्रपद अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र  सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो, मंगलवार और अस्वनी, उत्तरफाल्गुनी, उत्तरभाद्रपद अथवा  रेवति नक्षत्र का सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो, बुधवार और कृ्तिका, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  पूर्व फाल्गुनी, अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा , उत्तरशादा अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद का  सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो तथा शुक्रवार और उत्तरा फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा, स्वाति,  अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, घनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक , पूर्व  भाद्रपद अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद का सम्बन्ध बन रहा हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता है.  इसी तरह रविवार के दिन मूल नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन धनिष्ठा, बुधवार के  दिन कृ्तिका, गुरुवार के दिन पुनरवासु, शुक्रवार के दिन पूर्व फाल्गुनी और  शनिवार के दिन स्वाति नक्षत्र हो तो दूसरे सिद्ध योग बनते हैं. 

*सर्वत सिद्धी योग (Sarvartha Siddhi Yoga)*- अगर  रविवार के दिन अस्वनी, पूष, हस्त, उत्तरा फाल्गुनी, मूल, उत्तरशादा अथवा  उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन रोहिणी, मृ्गशिरा, पूष, अनुराधा  अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार के दिन अस्वनी, कृतिका, अस्लेशा अथवा रेवति  नक्षत्र हो, बुधवार के दिन कृतिका, रोहिणी, मृगसिरा, अनुराधा नक्षत्र हो,  गुरुवार के दिन अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, अनुराधा अथवा रेवती नक्षत्र हो,  शुक्रवार के दिन अस्वनी, पुनरवासु , अनुराधा, श्रवण, अथवा रेवति तथा शनिवार  के दिन रोहिणी, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो तो सर्वत सिद्धि योग बनता  है. 

*अमृत योग (Amrit Yoga)-* सोमवार के साथ रोहिणी,  मृ्गसिरा, पुनरवासु, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र होने से, मंगलवार के साथ  मृगसिरा, पुनरवासु, पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा अथवा  स्वाति नक्षत्र होने से, बुधवार के दिन अद्रा, पुनरवासु, पूष, अस्लेषा,  मेघ, हस्त, चित्रा, स्वाति, विशाखा अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के  साथ अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, मेघ, अथवा स्वाति नक्षत्र होने से, शुक्रवार  के साथ अस्वनी, भरणी ,पूर्व फाल्गुनी अथवा रेवाति नक्षत्र होने से, शनिवार  के साथ कृतिका, रोहिणी स्थाविशक अथवा स्वाति नक्षत्र के होने से अमृ्त योग  बनता है. 

*शुभ योग (Shubha Yoga)-* बुधवार के साथ रोहिणी,  ज्येष्ठ, स्थाविशक अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के साथ  भरणी, अस्लेशा, विशाखा, अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ, मूल, पूर्ववैशादा उत्तरशादा,  श्रवण अथवा धनिष्ठा नक्षत्र तथा शनिवार के दिन अस्वनी, भरणी, मृ्गसिरा,  अद्रा, पूष, मेघ, विशाखा, अनुराधा,ज्येष्ठ, मूल, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, श्रवण,  धनिष्ठा, पूर्व भाद्रपद तथा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के होने से शुभ योग बनता  है. 

*शुभ माध्यम योग (Shubh Madhyam Yoga)-* रविवार के साथ  भरणी, कृतिका, रोहिणी, मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा, पुनरवासु, अस्लेशा, पूर्व  फाल्गुनी,चित्रा, स्वाति, पूर्ववैशादा, धनिष्टा, स्थाविशक अथवा  पूर्वभाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से, मंगलवार के दिन भरणी, कृ्तिका, रोहिणी,  ज्येष्ठ, मूल, पूर्ववैशादा अथवा श्रवन नक्षत्र होने से, गुरुवार के दिन  हस्त, चित्रा, पूर्व भाद्रपद अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र होने से शुभ  माध्यम योग बनता है. 

*शोभन योग (Shobhan Yoga)*- सोमवार के साथ अस्वनी,  भरणी, कृ्तिका, अद्रा, पुष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, अनुराधा,  ज्येष्ठ, मूल, धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक, पूर्व भाद्रपद अथवा रेवती नक्षत्र होने  से शोभन योग बनता है. 

*श्री योग (Shree Yoga)-* शुक्रवार के साथ भरणी, कृ्तिका, मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा अथवा पुनरवासु नक्षत्र के होने से श्री योग बनता है. 
इस तरह के संयोजन से जो मुहूर्त योग बनता है वह अत्यधिक शक्तिशाली होता है तथा तमाम तरह की परेशानियों को खत्म कर देता है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*वार और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Inauspicious Yogas of Weekday and Nakshatra)* 
*दग्ध योग (Dagdha Yoga)-* जब रविवार को भरणी नक्षत्र  हो, सोमवार को चित्रा नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार को उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र, बुधवार को  धनिष्ठा, गुरुवार को उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो, शुक्रवार को ज्येष्ठ  नक्षत्र हो तथा शनिवार को रेवाति नक्षत्र हो तो दग्धयोग बनता है. 
इसी तरह गुरुवार के दिन अगर कृतिका, रोहिणी तथा मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी और स्थाविशक नक्षत्र हो तो दुर्घटना का दग्ध योग बनता है. 

*यमगंड योग (Yam**** Yoga)-* अगर रविवार के दिन मेघ  नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन विशाखा, मंगलवार के दिन अद्रा, बुधवार के दिन  मूल , गुरुवार के दिन कृ्तिका, शुक्रवार के दिन रोहिणी तथा शनिवार के दिन  हस्त नक्षत्र हो तो यमगंड योग बनता है. 

*अटपटा योग (Atpata Yoga)-* अगर रविवार को विशाखा,  सोमवार को पूर्ववैशादा, मंगलवार को धनिष्टा, बुधवार को रेवाति, गुरूवार को  रोहिणी, शुक्रवार को पूष तथा शनिवार को उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो तो अटपटा  योग बनता है. 

*मृ्त्यु योग (Mrityu Yoga)-* अगर रविवार को अनुराधा,  सोमवार को उत्तरशादा, मंगलवार को स्थाविशक, बुधवार को अस्वनी, गुरुवार को  मृ्गसिरा, शुक्रवार को अस्लेशा, और शनिवार को हस्त नक्षत्र हो तो मृत्यु  योग बनता है. इसी तरह रविवार के दिन वैशाखा, सोमवार को पूर्ववैशादा,  मंगलवार को धनिष्टा, बुधवार को अनुराधा, गुरुवार के साथ मृ्गसिरा, शुक्रवार  के साथ स्वाति अथवा रोहिणी तथा शनिवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र हो तो दुसरा  मृत्यु योग बनता है जो आपदा का कारक होता है. शनिवार के साथ पुनरवासु,  अस्लेशा, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, हस्त, चित्रा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा तथा अथवा  रेवाति के संयोग से भी मृ्त्यु योग बनता है. 

*अर्धदृष्टी योग (Antardrishti Yoga)-* अगर शनिवार के  दिन ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के दिन श्रवण नक्षत्र हो, मंगलवार के दिन  पूर्व भाद्रपद, बुधवार के दिन भरणी, गुरुवार के दिन अद्रा, शुक्रवार के दिन  मेघ, शनिवार के दिन चित्रा नक्षत्र हो तो अर्धदृष्टी योग बनता है. 

*नाश योग (Naash Yoga)-* जब रविवार के साथ अस्वनी, मेघ,  विशाखा, अनुराधा अथवा ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र हो, सोमवार के साथ कृ्तिका, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, चित्रा, विशाखा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा, उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र  हो, मंगलवार के दिन मृ्गसिरा, अद्रा, विशाखा, उत्तरशादा, धनिष्ठा.  स्थाविशक, पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र हो, बुधवार के साथ अस्वनी, भरणी, मूल,  धनिष्ठा अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र हो, गुरुवार के साथ उत्तर फाल्गुनी नक्षत्र हो,  शुक्रवार के साथ रोहिणी, पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, विशाखा, ज्येष्ठ तथा शनिवार  के साथ रेवति नक्षत्र हो तो नाश योग बनता है. 
*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का शुभ योग (Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra combinations that are positive)* 
*सूत योग (Soot Yoga)-* रविवार् के साथ पूष, हस्त अथवा  मूल नक्षत्र हो और 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, सोमवार के  साथ मृगसिरा, स्वाति अथवा श्रवण नक्षत्र हो और 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से  सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, मंगलवार के साथ अस्वनी, रोहिणी, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  उत्तरशादा, पूर्व भाद्रपद, अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से  सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, बुधवार के साथ अस्वनी, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, पूर्ववैशादा  अथवा पूर्वभाद्रपद, 5वीं अथवा 7वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो, गुरुवार के  साथ पुनरवासु, पूर्वशाठा, अथवा रेवाति 13वीं तिथि के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, शुक्रवार के साथ उत्तर फाल्गुनी, स्वाति अथवा स्थाविशक पहली, दूसरी  अथवा तेरहवीं तिथि से सम्पर्क बना रही हो, शनिवार के साथ रोहिणी, स्वाति  अथवा धनिष्ठा दुसरी, तीसरी अथवा 12वीं तिथि से सम्बन्ध बना रहा हो तो सूत  योग बनता है. यह योग कई तरह से शुभफलदायी होता है. 

*सिद्ध योग (Siddha Yoga)-* रविवार और पहली, चौथी,  छ्ठवीं,सातवीं अथवा बारहवीं तिथि पूष, हस्त, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, मूल  उत्तरशादा, श्रवन अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र से सम्पर्क बना रही हो.  सोमवार और भद्रा तिथि रोहिणी, मृ्गसिरा, पुनर्वासु, चित्रा, श्रवण,  धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्पर्क बना रही हो,  मंगलवार और नन्दा अथवा भद्रा तिथि अस्वनी, मृ्गसिरा, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  चित्रा, अनुराधा, मूल,धनिष्ठा अथवा पूर्व भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, बुधवार और भद्रा अथवा जया तिथि रोहिणी, मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तर  फाल्गुनी, अनुराधा अथवा उत्तरशादा के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो. गुरूवार और  चौथी तिथि 5वीं, 7वीं, 9वीं,13वीं तिथि अस्वनी, पुनरवासु, पूष, मेघ,  स्वाति, पूर्ववैशादा, पूर्वभाद्रपद, अथवा रेवाति से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो,  शुक्रवार और नन्दा अथवा भद्रा तिथि अस्वनी, भरणी, अद्रा, उत्तर फाल्गुनी,  चित्रा, स्वाति, पुर्ववैशादा, अथवा रेवति नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, शनिवार और भद्रा अथवा रिक्ता तिथि रोहिणी, स्वाति, विशाखा, अनुराधा,  धनिष्टा अथवा स्थाविशक नक्षत्र से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो सिद्ध योग बनता  है.

----------


## BP Mishra

*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र का अशुभ योग (Malefic Yogas of Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra)
* 
विष योग (Visha Yoga)- जब रविवार और पांचवी तिथि कृ्तिका नक्षत्र के  साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब सोमवार और दुसरी तिथि चित्रा नक्षत्र के साथ  सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब मंगलवार और पूर्णमा तिथि रोहिणी नक्षत्र के साथ  सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, जब बुधवार और 7वीं तिथि भरणी नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, जब गुरुवार और 13वीं तिथि अनुराधा नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना  रही हो, जब शुक्रवार और 6वीं तिथि श्रवण नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो, जब शनिवार और 8वीं तिथि का रेवाति नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बन रही हो तो  विष योग बनता है. 

*विनाश योग (Vinaash Yoga)*- रविवार और तीसरी, चौथी,  आठवीं, नौवीं, तेरहवीं अथवा बारहवीं तिथि भरणी, मृगसिरा, अस्लेशा, विशाखा,  अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ अथवा धनिष्ठा नक्षत्र से सम्बन्ध बना रही हो. सोमवार और  7वीं, 6वीं, 11वीं तिथि कृतिका, भरणी मेघ, अनुराधा, पूर्ववैशादा, उत्तरशादा  अथवा उत्तर भाद्रपद नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, मंगलवार और पहली,  दुसरी, 7वीं, 8वीं अथवा 10वीं तिथि अद्रा, पुनर्वासु, पूर्ववैशादा,  उत्तरशादा, श्रवण, धनिष्ठा, स्थाविशक अथवा ज्येष्ठ नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध  बना रही हो, बुधवार और दुसरी, तीसरी, आठवीं अथवा नौवीं तिथि अस्वनी, भरणी,  पूष, अस्लेशा, मेघ, मूल, धनिष्ठा अथवा पूर्वभाद्रपद के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही  हो. गुरूवार और 6वीं, 8वीं, 9वीं,12वीं अथवा 13वीं तिथि कृ्तिका, रोहिणी  मृगसिरा, अद्रा, उत्तरफाल्गुनी, अनुराधा, विशाखा अथवा स्थाविशक से सम्पर्क  बना रही हो, शुक्रवार और दूसरी, तीसरी, 6वीं, 8वीं, 10वीं अथवा 11वीं तिथि  रोहिणी, पुनर्वासु, मेघ, विशाखा, अनुराधा, ज्येष्ठ, श्रवण अथवा धनिष्ठा  नक्षत्र के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो, शनिवार और तीसरी, 7वीं, 9वीं अथवा  11वीं तिथि भरणी, पुनर्वासु, पूष, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, उत्तर फाल्गुनी, हस्त,  पूर्ववैशादा, श्रवण अथवा उत्तरशादा नक्षत्र हो तो विनाश योग बनता है. 
*वार,तिथि और नक्षत्र के कार्यक्रम को दोहराने वाले योग (Repitition Yogas made using Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra)* 
वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र से बनने वाले कुछ योग ऎसे होते हैं जो किसी भी  कार्यक्रम को दोहराते है. यह योग उन कार्यो को करने के लिए उपयुक्त होते  हैं जिन्हें हम एक से अधिक बार करना चाह्ते हैं. परन्तु यह सभी तरह के  कार्यो के लिए शुभ नहीं होते जैसे- शादी. 

*त्रीपुष्कर योग (Tri-pushkar Yoga)*- दिन शुभ होता है  जब भद्रा तिथि त्रिपद नक्षत्रों के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो त्रिपुष्कर  योग बनता. इस योग के बनने से यह संकेत मिलता है कि हम कोई भी कार्य तीन बार  कर सकते हैं. 

*द्विपुष्कर योग (Dwi-pushkar Yoga)-* दिन शुभ होता है  जब भद्रा तिथि द्विपद नक्षत्रों के साथ सम्बन्ध बना रही हो तो द्विपुष्कर  योग बनता. इस योग के बनने से यह संकेत मिलता है कि हम कोई भी कार्य दो बार  कर सकते हैं. 
*वार,तिथि, नक्षत्र योग के सम्बन्धित शक्तियां (Related concepts to Weekday, Tithi and Nakshatra Yogas)* 
अगर हम वार, तिथि, नक्षत्र के सम्बन्ध में शक्ति की बात करें तो वार और  नक्षत्र योग वार तिथि योग से तीन गुना शक्तिशाली होता है. वार तिथि  नक्षत्र योग वार नक्षत्र योग से तीन गुना शक्तिशाली होता है. तिथि नक्षत्र  योग इन सभी से कम शक्तिशाली होता है. 
*वार, तिथि और नक्षत्र योग का प्रभाव (The impact of Muhurtha Yogas)* 
भारत में विभिन्न प्रकार के वार,तिथि और नक्षत्र के योग पाये जाते हैं  तथा वैश्विक स्तर पर भी इसका महत्व है, क्योंकि इन्हीं के आधार पर मुहूर्त  का निर्धारण किया जाता है, मुहूर्त निकालने के लिए ज्योतिष ही एक आधार है.  अगर सभी कारकों को ध्यान में रखकर सही मुहूर्त निकाला गया हो तो कोई भी  इसके प्रभाव को चुनौती नहीं दे सकता. 
*अच्छे सम्बन्ध का लाभ (Benefits of good election)* 
अगर वार, तिथि नक्षत्र का अच्छा सम्बन्ध होने से भविष्य के सन्दर्भ में  कार्य करना लाभप्रद और शुभ होता है, किसी भी शुभ योग के होने से व्यक्ति  को अच्छी सफलता मिलती है. अगर वार,तिथि का योग पक्ष में नहीं है तो व्यक्ति  को कार्य नहीं करना चाहिए.

----------


## BP Mishra

*07/जुलाई/2012
( शनिवार )				*
 सूर्योदय : 05:50:53
सूर्यास्त : 19:12:50

चंद्रोदय : 21:55:55
चंद्रास्त : 09:12:37
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना :श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : चतुर्थी -16:42:27
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : dhanishta  -11:14:43
योग : प्रीति -08:46:03
करण : बालव - 16:42:27

करण : कौलव -28:29:51+
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : कुम्भ
राहुकाल :09:11:22 - 10:51:37

गुलिक :05:50:53 - 07:31:08

यमगंड :14:12:06 -15:52:21
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:05:07 -12:58:35
दूमुहूर्त :05:50:53 -06:44:21
दूमुहूर्त : 06:44:21 -07:37:49
अमृतकाल : 28:16:30+ -29:53:49+

वर्ज्य : 18:32:38 20:09:56

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

07
July
2012
( Saturday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Kaal  - 
  05:50:53 - 07:31:08
 Labh  - 
  19:12:50 - 20:32:38

 Shubh  - 
  07:31:08 - 09:11:22
 Udyog  - 
  20:32:38 - 21:52:26

 Rog  - 
  09:11:22 - 10:51:37
 Shubh  - 
  21:52:26 - 23:12:15

 Udyog  - 
  10:51:37 - 12:31:51
 Amrit  - 
  23:12:15 - 24:32:03+

 Chal  - 
  12:31:51 - 14:12:06
 Chal  - 
  24:32:03+ - 25:51:51+

 Labh  - 
  14:12:06 - 15:52:21
 Rog  - 
  25:51:51+ - 27:11:39+

 Amrit  - 
  15:52:21 - 17:32:35
 Kaal  - 
  27:11:39+ - 28:31:28+

 Kaal  - 
  17:32:35 - 19:12:50
 Labh  - 
  28:31:28+ - 29:51:16+

----------


## BP Mishra

*पंचाग द्वारा समय निर्धारण*ज्योतिष में न सिर्फ जन्म से व्यक्ति का भविष्य ही जाना जा सकता है,  बल्कि कर्म से उसे उज्जवल बनाने का तरीका भी जाना जा सकता है. ज्योतिष का  मुर्हुत अंग यह बताता है कि कब कौन सा कर्म किया जाये   जिससे उससे सही फल  की प्राप्ति हो सके. सही मुहुर्त (अर्थात समय) चुनकर हम यह सुनिश्चित कर  सकते हैं कि जो कर्म हम करने जा रहे हैं वह पंचांग (Panchang) और ग्रहों की  स्थिति अनुसार हमें शुभ फल दे (Muhurtha brings good results through  Panchang and the planetary placements). इसलिये मुहुर्त का आधार पंचांग  होता है. 
*पंचांग और मुहुर्त (Muhurtha and Panchang)*

वैदिक ज्योतिष पद्दति में समय के पांच अंगो को मान दिया गया है जिन्हें हम पंचांग के नाम से जानते हैं. यह पांच अंग हैं: *वार, तिथि, नक्षत्र, योग और करण*  (The five parts of Panchang are Weekday, Tithi, Nakshatra, Yog and  Karana). पंचांग द्वारा यह जाना जा सकता है कि कौन सा समय शुभ होगा और कौन  सा अशुभ.
 
*वार: सप्ताह के दिन (Days of the Week - Vaara)* 
सप्ताह के प्रत्येक दिन पर नौ ग्रहों के स्वामियों में से क्रमश:  पहले सात का राज चलता है. जैसे- रविवार पर सूर्य का राज चलता है, सोमवार पर  चन्द्र्मा, मंगलवार पर मंगल, बुधवार पर बुध, बृहस्पतिवार पर गुरु,  शुक्रवार पर शुक्र, शनिवार पर शनि का राज चलता है तथा अन्तिम दो राहु और  केतु क्रमश: मंगलवार और शनिवार के साथ सम्बन्ध बनाते हैं. परन्तु यहां एक  बात याद रखना जरुरी है- पश्चिम में दिन की शुरुआत मध्य रात्रि से होती है  और वैदिक दिन की शुरुआत सूर्योदय से होती है. वैदिक ज्योतिष में जब हम दिन  की बात करें तो मतलब सूर्योदय से ही होगा.

सप्ताह के प्रत्येक दिन के कार्यकलाप उसके स्वामी के प्रभाव से  प्रभावित होते हैं और व्यक्ति के जीवन में उसी के अनुरुप फल की प्राप्ति  होती है. जैसे- चन्द्रमा दिमाग और गुरू धार्मिक कार्यकलाप का कारक होता है  इस वार में इनसे सम्बन्धित कार्य करना व्यक्ति के पक्ष में जाता है.
 
*मुहूर्त (Muhrtha)*
 
प्रत्येक दिन की धार्मिक रुप से एक बली समयावधि होती है जिसे हम  मुहूर्त कहते है. इस तरह से किसी दिये गये दिन को हम तीन समयावधि अथवा  मुहूर्त में विभाजित कर सकते हैं
 

 1. ब्रह्म मुहूर्त (Brahm Muhurtha) 2. अभिजीत मुहूर्त (Abhijit Muhurtha) 3. नित्यप्रदोश काल (Nityapradosh Kaala)
 
ब्रह्म मुहूर्त- ब्रह्म मुहूर्त की समयावधि सुबह 3 बजे से 6 बजे तक  की होती है. इस मुहूर्त के दौरान कोई भी धार्मिक कार्यकलाप करना शुभ फलदायी  होता है.

अभिजीत मुहूर्त- अभिजीत मुहूर्त की समय अवधि प्रत्येक दिन दोपहर को 12 बजे जब सूर्य अपनी प्रकाष्ठा में होता है तब होती है.

नित्यप्रदोश काल- नित्यप्रदोश काल की अवधि प्रतिदिन सूर्यास्त के डेढ़ घंटे पहले और उसके आधे घंटे बाद तक होती है.

 
*संधि काल (Sandhi Kaal)*

दो मुहुर्त कालों के बीच का समय संधि काल के नाम से जाना जाता है. पहली  अवधि जब रात का दिन से मिलाप होता है, दूसरी अवधि जब सुबह का दोपहर से  मिलाप होता है और तीसरी अवधि जब दिन का रात से मिलाप होता है. संधि काल  पूजा-अर्चना के लिए सही समय है.
 
*प्रत्येक दिन का अशुभ समय (Unlucky times in each day)

* सभी दिन का एक ऎसा निश्चित समय होता है जो व्यक्ति के लिए अशुभ  फलदायी होता है, जैसे राहु काल और यमघंटम (Yamagantam). विद्धान महात्माओं  का मानना है कि व्यक्ति को इस समय में आध्यात्मिक कार्य अथवा पूजा पाठ करना  चाहिये. इससे व्यक्ति को गुणात्मक रुप से फायदा होता है.
 
*होरा (Hora)*

जिस प्रकार प्रत्येक दिन की अपनी विशेषता होती है, उसी प्रकार घंटे ही भी अपनी विशेषता होती है.

वास्तविक रुप से हम दिन के 24 घंटों को 60 नाडियों में विभाजित कर लेते  हैं, इस तरह प्रत्येक नाडी 24 मिनट की होती है और ढ़ाई नाडी का एक घंटा  बनता है, जिसे प्राचीन समय से ही होरा कहा जाता है.
 
यह होरा भी दिनों की तरह नौ स्वामियों में से पहले के सात स्वामियों  के द्वारा शासित किये जाते हैं, और इन पर भी दिनों के स्वामियों की तरह  अपने-अपने स्वामियों का प्रभाव पड़ता है. इस तरह प्रत्येक दिन के दौरान  हमें सूर्य होरा, चन्द्र होरा, अंगारक होरा, बुध होरा, गुरू होरा, शुक्र  होरा और शनि होरा का पता चलता है.

अब सवाल यह है कि विभिन्न होरा की शुरुआत दिन में कब होती है, होरा  अवधि की शुरुआत सूर्य होरा से रविवार के सूर्योदय से होती है और सूर्य,  शुक्र, बुध, चन्द्र, शनि, गुरू और मंगल के क्रम में परस्पर चलती है. जैसे-  अगर मान ले प्रात: 6 बजे सूर्योदय होता है रविवार प्रात: 9 बजे से 10 बजे  के मध्य समय को चन्द्र होरा और सांय 6 बजे से 7 बजे के मध्य के समय को गुरु  होरा कहते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

*तिथि (Tithis)* 
दो नये चन्द्रोदय के मध्य के समय को चन्द्र मास कहते है और यह 29.5  दिन के समकक्ष होता है. एक चन्द्र मास में 30 तिथि अथवा चन्द्र दिवस होते  हैं. तिथि को समझने के लिए हम यह भी कह सकते है कि चन्द्र रेखांक को सूर्य  रेखांक से 12 अंश उपर जाने में लिए जो समय लगता है वह तिथि है.

इसलिए प्रत्येक नये चन्द्र और पूर्ण चन्द्र के बीच में कुल चौदह  तिथियां होती हैं. शून्य को नया चन्द तथा पन्द्रहवीं तिथि को पूर्णिमा कहते  हैं. तिथियां शून्य यानि अमावस्या से शुरु होकर पूर्णिमा तक एक क्रम में  चलती है और फिर पूर्णिमा से शुरु होकर अमावस्या तक उसी क्रम को दूबारा पूरा  करती हैं तो एक चन्द्र मास पूरा होता है.
 
*तिथियों के नाम-*

0. अमावस्या, नया चन्द्र दिवस
 

 1. प्रथम (Pratiprada) 2. द्वितीय (Dwitiya) 3. तृतीय (Tritiya) 4. चतुर्थी (Chaturthi) 5. पंचमी (Panchami) 6. छष्टी (Shashti) 7. सप्तमी (Saptami) 8. अष्ठमी (Ashtami) 9. नवमी (Navami) 10. दसमी (Dashami) 11. एकादशी (Ekadashi) 12. द्वादशी (Dwadashi) 13. तृयोदशी (Trayodashi) 14. चतुर्दशी (Chaturdashi)15. पूर्णमा, पूर्ण चन्द्र दिवस (Poornima)
 
सभी तिथियों की अपनी एक अध्यात्मिक विशेषता होती है जैसे अमावस्या  पितृ पूजा के लिए आदर्श होती है, चतुर्थी गणपति की पूजा के लिए, पंचमी  आदिशक्ति की पूजा के लिए, छष्टी कार्तिकेय पूजा के लिए, नवमी राम की पूजा,  एकादशी व द्वादशी विष्णु की पूजा के लिए, तृयोदशी शिव पूजा के लिए,  चतुर्दशी शिव व गणेश पूजा के लिए तथा पूर्णमा सभी तरह की पूजा से सम्बन्धित  कार्यकलापों के लिए अच्छी होती है.
 
*नक्षत्र: (Nakshatras)* 
चन्द्रमा पृथ्वी का 27 दिनों में काटता है और इस दौरान आकाश में  अपना एक पथ बना बना लेता है. पुराने समय में इस पथ को 27 बराबर भागों में  तारों के नाम पर बांट दिया गया था. इस 27 तारों के समूह को हम नक्षत्रमंडल  के नाम से जानते हैं व इनमें हर तारे को नक्षत्र संज्ञा दी गई है.

नक्षत्रमंडल का एक और विभाजन भी है जो 12 भागों में किया गया है.  इन्हें हम राशियां कहते हैं. यह हर राशी 2.25 नक्षत्रों के बराबर होती है.

27 नक्षत्र इस तरह हैं- अस्वनी, भरणी, कृतिका, रोहिणी, मृगसिरा,  रुद्रा, पुनरवासु, पूष, अस्लेशा, माघ, पूर्व फाल्गुनी, उत्तरा फाल्गुनी,  हस्त, चित्रा, स्वाति, साका, अनुराधा, जयेष्ट, मूल, पूर्ववैशादा,  उत्त्रशादा, श्रवण, धनिष्ठा, स्थाबिशक, पूर्व बरोश्तापध, उत्तरा बरोश्तापध,  रेवति तथा अभिजीत 28 नक्षत्र है जिसका उपयोग आधारभूत तौर पर मुहूर्त के  लिए किया जाता है.

सभी नक्षत्रों की अपनी दैवीक विशेषता होती है तथा प्रत्येक नक्षत्र इनके देवी के अध्यात्मिक बल से चलते हैं.
 
*पक्ष (Pakshas of the Moon - Moon phases)*

जिस प्रकार एक चन्द्र मास को 30 तिथियों में बांटा गया है उसी प्रकार  एक चन्द्र मास को दो चरण में भी बांटा गया है जिसके एक भाग को हम पक्ष कहते  हैं. अमावस्या और पूर्णिमा के मध्य के चरण को हम शुक्ल पक्ष तथा पूर्णिमा  और अमावस्या के मध्य के चरण को कृष्ण पक्ष कहते हैं. इन दोनों पक्षो की  अपनी अलग आध्यात्मिक विशेषता होती है.

नये कार्य की शुरुआत तथा व्यवसाय के विस्तार के लिए शुक्ल पक्ष उपयुक्त  होता है. जिस कार्यकलाप को कृष्ण पक्ष में बढ़ाना नहीं चाहते उस पर ज्यादा  ध्यान नहीं देना चाहिए जैसे- सर्जरी आदि.
 
*सौर-मास (Solar Month)*

सौर-मास उस अवधि को कहते हैं जो सूर्य को एक राशी से दूसरी राशी में  जाने में लगती है. इसकी अवधी लगभग 30 दिन तक होती है. इस प्रकार 12 मास  बनते हैं जिनका नाम राशियों के नाम पर ही किया जाता है. मुहुर्त में मास का  विशेष महत्व है तथा कुछ कार्य जैसे शादी, शिक्षा आदी मास देखकर किये जाते  हैं.
 
*अयन (Sun's Direction)*

सूर्य कि स्थिति के अनुसार वर्ष के आधे भाग को अयन कहते हैं.
 

 1. उत्तरायन तथा 2. दक्षिणायन.
 
उत्तरायन- जब सूर्य उत्तर में हो तब उत्तरायण कहलाता है, सामान्य  तौर पर आधे जनवरी महिने से लेकर आधे जुलाई के महीने तक सूर्य उत्तर में  होता है.

दक्षिणायन- आधे जुलाई महिने से लेकर आधे जनवरी के महिने तक सूर्य दक्षिण में होता है. उस अवधि को दक्षिणायन कहते हैं.
 
*वर्ष (Solar Year)*

सूर्य के नक्षत्रमंडल की एक परिक्रमा को एक वर्ष कहा जाता है तथा इसकी  शुरुआत प्रत्येक साल के अप्रैल महिने से होती है जब सूर्य मेष राशी में  प्रवेश करता है. सौर वर्ष की अवधि लगभग 360 दिन होती है.

 
*युग (Yuga)*

समय की एक निश्चित अवधि को हम युग कहते हैं. प्रत्येक निश्चित अवधि की  अपनी मूलभूत विशेषताएं होती हैं. इस तरह समय के इस सम्पूर्ण चक्र को  त्रेता, सतयुग, द्वापर और कलयुग जैसे चार युगों में बांटा गया है जिसे  महायुग भी कहा जाता है. एक महायुग में 43.2 लाख वर्ष होते हैं.
 
*कल्प (Kalpa)*

1000 महायुगों का एक कल्प होता और यह भगवान ब्रह्म की जिन्दगी का एक दिन के समकक्ष होता है.
 
*मनवन्तर (Manvantara)*

एक कल्प युग के 14 वां भाग को मनवन्तर कहा जाता है.
 
*योग (Yoga)* 
योग भी तिथियों की तरह ही सूर्य और चन्द्र के संयोग से बनते हैं।  योग संख्या में नक्षत्रों की ही तरह 27 हैं क्योंकि यह भी 13 अंश 20 कला की  दूरी होने से बनते हैं। सभी योगों के अपने अपने देवता होते है, जैसे  विष्कुंभ के देवता यम, प्रिति के देवता विष्णु, आयुष्मान के देवता चन्द्र  देव, सौभाग्य के देवता ब्रह्मा, शोभन के देवता बृहस्पति, अतिगण्ड के देवता  चन्द्र देव, सुकर्मा के देवता इन्द्र, धृति के देवता जल, शूल के देवता नाग  देव, गण्ड के देवता अग्नि देव, बृद्धि के देवता सूर्य देव, ध्रुव के देवता  भूमि देव, व्यघात के देवता पवन देव, हर्षण के देवता भग देव, वज्र के देवता  वरुण, सिद्धि के देवता गणेश, व्यतिपात के देवता रुद्र, वरियान के देवता  कुबेर, परिध के देवता विश्वकर्मा, शिव के देवता मित्र, सिद्ध के देवता  कार्तिकेय, साध्य के देवता सावित्री, शुभ के देवता लक्ष्मी, शुक्ल के देवता  पार्वती, ब्रह्म के देवता अश्विनी, ऐन्द्र के देवता पितृ तथा वैधृति के  देवता धृति हैं. सभी योग अपने देवता के प्रभाव देते हैं, तथा यह प्रभाव समय  के अनुसार शुभ अथवा अशुभ फलदायी होते हैं.
 
*करण (Karana)* 
करण संख्या में कुल ग्यारह हैं। आधी तिथि को करण कहते हैं। जिस  प्रकार सूर्य से बारह अंशों की दूरी से एक तिथि बनती है उसी प्रकार छः  अंशों की दूरी से एक करण होता है। जैसे एक चन्द्र मास में दो पक्ष होते हैं  उसी प्रकार एक तिथि में दो करण होते हैं। एक चान्द्र मास में 30 तिथियां  तथा 60 करण होते हैं।

सभी करण के अपने- अपने देवता होते हैं, जैसे बव के देवता इन्द्र, बालव  के देवता ब्रह्मा, कौलव के देवता सूर्य नारायण, तैतिल के देवता सूर्य देव,  गर के देवता के देवता पृथ्वी देवी, वणिज के देवता लक्ष्मी देवी, विष्टी के  देवता यम देव, शकुनी कलियुग देव, चतुष्पद रुद्र देव, नाग नाग देव,  किंस्तुघ्न के देवता पवन देव हैं. सभी करण अपने देवता के प्रभाव देते हैं,  तथा यह प्रभाव समय के अनुसार शुभ अथवा अशुभ फलदायी होते हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

08/जुलाई/2012
( रविवार )				का पंचांग
 सूर्योदय : 05:51:16

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:45
चंद्रोदय : 22:32:51
चंद्रास्त : 10:08:03

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : पंचमी -16:29:13
पक्ष :कृष्ण पक्ष

नक्षत्र  :shatabhisha  -11:34:24
योग : आयुष्मान -07:21:32
करण :तैतिल - 16:29:13

करण :गर -28:40:37+

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : कुम्भ
राहुकाल : 17:32:34 -19:12:45
गुलिक :15:52:23 -17:32:34
यमगंड : 12:32:00 -14:12:12
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:05:17 -12:58:43

दूमुहूर्त :17:25:53- 18:19:19

अमृतकाल : 28:18:50+- 29:59:16+
वर्ज्य : 18:16:10 -19:56:37

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

08
July
2012
( Sunday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Udyog  - 
  05:51:16 - 07:31:27
 Shubh  - 
  19:12:45 - 20:32:37

 Chal  - 
  07:31:27 - 09:11:38
 Amrit  - 
  20:32:37 - 21:52:28

 Labh  - 
  09:11:38 - 10:51:49
 Chal  - 
  21:52:28 - 23:12:20

 Amrit  - 
  10:51:49 - 12:32:00
 Rog  - 
  23:12:20 - 24:32:12+

 Kaal  - 
  12:32:00 - 14:12:12
 Kaal  - 
  24:32:12+ - 25:52:04+

 Shubh  - 
  14:12:12 - 15:52:23
 Labh  - 
  25:52:04+ - 27:11:56+

 Rog  - 
  15:52:23 - 17:32:34
 Udyog  - 
  27:11:56+ - 28:31:48+

 Udyog  - 
  17:32:34 - 19:12:45
 Shubh  - 
  28:31:48+ - 29:51:39+

----------


## raj kumar shastri

> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ! आपके समस्या का समाधान जल्दी ही बताने का प्रयास करूंगा ।


Dear 
Kab Tak

----------


## BP Mishra

> Dear 
> Kab Tak


शास्त्री जी इधर कई दिनों से थोड़ा व्यस्त चल रहा हूँ , इसके लिए मुझे खेद है। मैंने कलकुलेशन कर लिया है जल्दी ही पी एम कर दूंगा। या  आप अपना ई मेल आई डी  पी एम  कर दे उसमे भेज दूंगा।

----------


## BP Mishra

*09/जुलाई/2012
( सोमवार )				का पंचांग* 
 सूर्योदय :05:51:39

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:39
चंद्रोदय : 23:08:41
चंद्रास्त : 11:01:24
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : षष्ठी -17:03:49
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : purva bhadrapada   -12:41:02
योग : सौभाग्य -06:35:00
करण : वणिज  -17:03:48
करण : विष्टि -29:38:18+
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि :कुम्भ  -06:20:02
राहुकाल : 07:31:47  -09:11:54
गुलिक : 14:12:16 -15:52:24
यमगंड :10:52:02 -12:32:09

अभिजीतमुहूर्त ::05:27 -12:58:51
दूमुहूर्त : 12:58:51  -13:52:15
दूमुहूर्त : 15:39:03 -16:32:27
वर्ज्य : 23:01:30 -24:44:54+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

09
July
2012
( Monday) 

 Night Choghadiya 					


 Amrit  - 
  05:51:39 - 07:31:47
 Chal  - 
  19:12:39 - 20:32:34

 Kaal  - 
  07:31:47 - 09:11:54
 Rog  - 
  20:32:34 - 21:52:30

 Shubh  - 
  09:11:54 - 10:52:02
 Kaal  - 
  21:52:30 - 23:12:25

 Rog  - 
  10:52:02 - 12:32:09
 Labh  - 
  23:12:25 - 24:32:21+

 Udyog  - 
  12:32:09 - 14:12:16
 Udyog  - 
  24:32:21+ - 25:52:16+

 Chal  - 
  14:12:16 - 15:52:24
 Shubh  - 
  25:52:16+ - 27:12:12+

 Labh  - 
  15:52:24 - 17:32:31
 Amrit  - 
  27:12:12+ - 28:32:07+

 Amrit  - 
  17:32:31 - 19:12:39
 Chal  - 
  28:32:07+ - 29:52:03+

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये प्रश्न हस्तरेखा विषय सम्बन्धी हे मित्र कृपया उचित समाधान दे 
यदि किसी के हाथ में शकट योग हो और उसके गुरु पर्वत पर क्रोस का चिन्ह हो व् साथ ही स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह भी हो तो क्या अर्थ हे मुझे इतना पता हे की शकट योग होने पर व्यक्ति आजीवन अभाग्यशाली ही रहता हे 
और स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह  हथेली पर होना सोभाग्य सूचक हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

एक और प्रश्न हे मित्र बच्चे की हस्त रेखाए कब तक बनती हे अथवा जो जन्म के समय होती हे आजीवन उतनी ही रहती हे या उनमे बदलाव होते रहते हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

एक बात बताइए मित्र आज कल एक पंडित जी द्वारा विभिन्न टी वि चेनलो पर '' लाल किताब '' से सम्बंधित एक विज्ञापन दिया जा रहा हे जिसमे वो आपका भूत भविष्य सब बताने का दावा करते कृपया इसकी सत्यता व् प्रमाणिकता पर कुछ प्रकाश डालिए

----------


## raj kumar shastri

> शास्त्री जी इधर कई दिनों से थोड़ा व्यस्त चल रहा हूँ , इसके लिए मुझे खेद है। मैंने कलकुलेशन कर लिया है जल्दी ही पी एम कर दूंगा। या आप अपना ई मेल आई डी पी एम कर दे उसमे भेज दूंगा।


Dear my mail id
sharma_rk100@rediffmail.com
Regards
Raj kumar shastri

----------


## vickky681

> एक बात बताइए मित्र आज कल एक पंडित जी द्वारा विभिन्न टी वि चेनलो पर '' लाल किताब '' से सम्बंधित एक विज्ञापन दिया जा रहा हे जिसमे वो आपका भूत भविष्य सब बताने का दावा करते कृपया इसकी सत्यता व् प्रमाणिकता पर कुछ प्रकाश डालिए


स्लिम सीमा जी उस बारे मैं थोडा सा जनता हूँ वो एक सोफ्त्वेअर द्वारा पूरी लाइफ की जन्मपत्री उपाए के साथ बना के देते है की आप ये ये उपाए एस साल कर ले 
भुत भविष तो ज्योतिष से पता चल ही जाता है उह्नो ने उस मैं लिखा है की एस वर्ष ये होगा आप ये उपाए करे ,वर्तमान मैं चल रही घटनाओ के लिए जातक को उस पत्री से कैसे पता चलेगा की कोण सा उपाए करना है  इसके लिए या तो इन्सान ज्योतिष का जानकर हो या किसी पंडित से पूछना पड़ेगा कोण सा ग्रह खराब है और रही बात सत्यता की ये तो कोई भी प्रमाणित नहीं कर सकता किउन की सब का कुंडली देखने का और बताने का अपना नजरिया होता है

----------


## BP Mishra

> ये प्रश्न हस्तरेखा विषय सम्बन्धी हे मित्र कृपया उचित समाधान दे 
> यदि किसी के हाथ में शकट योग हो और उसके गुरु पर्वत पर क्रोस का चिन्ह हो व् साथ ही स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह भी हो तो क्या अर्थ हे मुझे इतना पता हे की शकट योग होने पर व्यक्ति आजीवन अभाग्यशाली ही रहता हे 
> और स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह  हथेली पर होना सोभाग्य सूचक हे


अहो भाग्य हमारे जो आप यहाँ पधारे । नियामक स्लिम सीमा जी नमस्कार ! तथा सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद !

1- जहां तक हस्तरेखा के बारे मे मेरी जानकारी है। उसके अनुसार -यदि गुरु पर्वत पर क्रोस का चिन्ह हो तो  व्यक्ति के जीवन में कम से कम एक बार उसे किसी का स्नेह अवश्य मिलेगा, तथा व्यक्ति का आदर्श विवाह होता है,वह सोच समझ कर कार्य करने वाला ,ससुराल से धन प्राप्त करने वाला ,तथा पढ़ी लिखी पतिव्रता पति/पत्नी प्राप्त होती है। 

2- गुरु पर्वत पर  स्वस्तिक का चिन्ह भी हो तो वह व्यक्ति धन-धान्य से सम्पन्न , भू-भाग से परिपूर्ण , शक्ति सम्पन्न होता है। स्वस्तिक चिन्ह बहुत शुभ माना जाता है। 

3-शकट पुल्लिंग शब्द है जिसका शाब्दिक अर्थ गाड़ी होता है.गाड़ी पहिये पर  चलती है.पहिया जिस प्रकार घूमता है उसी प्रकार जिनके हाथ में शकट योग  बनता है, उतार चढाव लगा रहता है। परंतु यदि चन्द्रमा बलवान एवं मजबूत स्थिति में होने पर व्यक्ति शकट योग में आने वाली  परेशानियों एवं मुश्किलों से घबराता नहीं है और अपनी मेहनत और  कर्तव्यनिष्ठा से मान सम्मान के साथ जीवन का सुख प्राप्त करता है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> एक और प्रश्न हे मित्र बच्चे की हस्त रेखाए कब तक बनती हे अथवा जो जन्म के समय होती हे आजीवन उतनी ही रहती हे या उनमे बदलाव होते रहते हे


 मित्र!-

1-एक  प्रचलित धारणा है कि हाथ की रेखाओं पर व्यक्ति के कार्यों का गहरा प्रभाव  पड़ता है। वे उनके अनुसार ही चलती रहती हैं। लेकिन सच्चाई इसके विल्कुल  विपरीत है, शिशु के जन्म के समय ही उसके हाथ की चमड़ी मोटी और कुछ सख्त हो  जाती है, अगर व्यक्ति के हंथेली की चमड़ी को पुल्टिस या किसी अन्य साधनों से  मुलायम बना दिया जाये तो उसपर अंकित चिह्न किसी भी समय देखे जा सकते हैं।  इनमें अधिकांश चिह्न उसकी हथेली पर जीवन के अंतिम क्षण तक बने रहते हैं। 

2- बच्चा जिस हाथ से ज्यादा कार्य करता है उस हाथ की रेखाओं मे कुछ बदलाव होता रहता है तथा कुछ रेखाएँ जीवन पर्यंत बनी रहती है।

----------


## BP Mishra

> एक बात बताइए मित्र आज कल एक पंडित जी द्वारा विभिन्न टी वि चेनलो पर '' लाल किताब '' से सम्बंधित एक विज्ञापन दिया जा रहा हे जिसमे वो आपका भूत भविष्य सब बताने का दावा करते कृपया इसकी सत्यता व् प्रमाणिकता पर कुछ प्रकाश डालिए


मित्र स्लिम सीमा जी !

लाल किताब पंडित रूप चंद जोशी द्वारा उर्दू भाषा मे लिखी गई एक ज्योतिष ग्रंथ है। जिसमे ज्योतिष और हस्तरेखा के माध्यम ग्रहों की भविष्य वाणी की गई है। तथा प्रतिकूल ग्रहों को शांति, एवं अनुकूल ग्रहो के प्रभाव को बढ़ाने हेतु टोटकों द्वारा सर्वजन सुलभ उपाय दिये गए है। 

टी वी चैनल वाले ज्योतिषी  एक साफ्टवेयर के माध्यम से व्यक्ति की लाल किताब जन्म पत्री  बनाकर और उसके वर्षफल उपाय सहित बताते है । चूंकि लाल किताब मे हर ग्रहों का हर भाव मे स्थिति के अनुसार फल एवं उपाय दिया हुआ है और वे उसी के अनुसार बताते है।लाल किताब और ज्योतिष दोनों अपनी जगह पर सही है। परंतु किसी व्यक्ति की भूत भविष्य और वर्तमान की जानकारी की प्रामाणिकता  यह उस ज्योतिषी पर निर्भर है की वह कितना जानकार है तथा  वह व्यक्ति की कुंडली की नजरिए से देखता  है। 


जहां तक मेरी जानकारी  के अनुसार यदि जानकार ज्योतिषी किसी  व्यक्ति की देश, काल, परिस्थित को जानते हुये ज्योतिषीय कुंडली के साथ लालकिताब का भली भांति अध्ययन करके विंषोत्तरी महादशा ,अंतर्दशा और वर्षफल के अनुसार फलादेश करता है तो उसके द्वारा की गई भविष्य वाणी काफी हद तक सही होती है। तथा लालकिताब के अनुसार ग्रहो की शांति या शुभता बढ़ाने के उपाय सर्वजन सुलभ और प्रभावकारी होते है।

----------


## BP Mishra

10/जुलाई/2012
( मंगलवार ) 				का पंचांग 
सूर्योदय :05:52:03

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:31
चंद्रोदय : 23:44:30
चंद्रास्त : 11:53:23
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :सप्तमी -18:23:17

पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : uttara bhadrapada  -14:32:11

योग : शोभन -06:25:08
करण :बव  -18:23:17
करण : बालव -पूर्ण रात्रि
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : meena
राहुकाल : 15:52:24- 17:32:28
गुलिक :12:32:17 - 14:12:21

यमगंड :09:12:10  -10:52:14
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:05:36 -12:58:58

दूमुहूर्त : 08:32:09- 09:25:31
दूमुहूर्त : 23:28:30 -24:11:09+
अमृतकाल :09:21:57 -11:05:22

वर्ज्य :27:46:28+ - 29:32:22+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 10
July
2012
( Tuesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Rog  - 
  05:52:03 - 07:32:07
  Kaal  - 
  19:12:31 - 20:32:31

  Udyog  - 
  07:32:07 - 09:12:10
  Labh  - 
  20:32:31 - 21:52:30

  Chal  - 
  09:12:10 - 10:52:14
  Udyog  - 
  21:52:30 - 23:12:30

  Labh  - 
  10:52:14 - 12:32:17
  Shubh  - 
  23:12:30 - 24:32:29+

  Amrit  - 
  12:32:17 - 14:12:21
  Amrit  - 
  24:32:29+ - 25:52:29+

  Kaal  - 
  14:12:21 - 15:52:24
  Chal  - 
  25:52:29+ - 27:12:28+

  Shubh  - 
  15:52:24 - 17:32:28
  Rog  - 
  27:12:28+ - 28:32:28+

  Rog  - 
  17:32:28 - 19:12:31
  Kaal  - 
  28:32:28+ - 29:52:27+

----------


## BP Mishra

> Dear my mail id
> sharma_rk100@rediffmail.com
> Regards
> Raj kumar shastri


*मित्र आपकी* *कर्क* *लग्न* *की* *कुंडली मे कर्म भाव में सूर्य* *,** बुध**,** शनि एक साथ बैठे है शनि नीच* *राशिस्थ** है तथा अस्त है ।**जिस* *वजह* *से आपको नौकरी मिलने मे विलंब हुआ है । परंतु आपका करमेश मंगल अच्छी स्थिति मे है* *28* *सितंबर 2012**के* *बाद आपकी स्थिति मे सुधार की संभावना है । एक अच्छी क्वालिटी का मूंगा धरण कर सकते है । तथा केतू शांति के उपाय करना लाभ**कारी**  रहेगा । चूंकि अब सरकारी नौकरी का समय निकल गया है अतः आप उपरोक्त व्यवसाय  मे से चयन कर सकते है। शेष जानकारी आपको आपके मेल आई डी पर भेज दी गई है।*

----------


## BP Mishra

*11/जुलाई/2012
( बुधवार )				*
 सूर्योदय : 05:52:27

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:23
चंद्रोदय : 24:21:17+
चंद्रास्त :12:44:41

शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् :2069

महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : अष्टमी -20:20:00
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : revati  -17:00:45
योग : अतिगण्ड -06:47:21
करण :बालव - 07:17:38

करण : कौलव- 20:20:00
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : meena  -17:00:45
राहुकाल : 12:32:25 -14:12:24
गुलिक : 10:52:26- 12:32:25
यमगंड : 07:32:27 -09:12:26
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :कोई नहीं

दूमुहूर्त : 12:05:45 -12:59:05
अमृतकाल :14:21:53 - 16:07:48

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

11
July
2012
( Wednesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Labh  - 
  05:52:27 - 07:32:27
 Udyog  - 
  19:12:23 - 20:32:26

 Amrit  - 
  07:32:27 - 09:12:26
 Shubh  - 
  20:32:26 - 21:52:30

 Kaal  - 
  09:12:26 - 10:52:26
 Amrit  - 
  21:52:30 - 23:12:34

 Shubh  - 
  10:52:26 - 12:32:25
 Chal  - 
  23:12:34 - 24:32:37+

 Rog  - 
  12:32:25 - 14:12:24
 Rog  - 
  24:32:37+ - 25:52:41+

 Udyog  - 
  14:12:24 - 15:52:24
 Kaal  - 
  25:52:41+ - 27:12:44+

 Chal  - 
  15:52:24 - 17:32:23
 Labh  - 
  27:12:44+ - 28:32:48+

 Labh  - 
  17:32:23 - 19:12:23
 Udyog  - 
  28:32:48+ - 29:52:51+

----------


## BP Mishra

* 12/जुलाई/2012
( बृहस्पतिवार )				
**सूर्योदय :05:52:51*

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:13
चंद्रोदय : 24:59:54+
चंद्रास्त : 13:35:50
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना :श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : नवमी -22:42:14
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : ashvini   -19:55:27
योग : सुकर्मा -07:34:10
करण : तैतिल- 09:28:47
करण : गर -22:42:14
सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि : मेष
राहुकाल : 14:12:28 -15:52:23
गुलिक : 09:12:42 -10:52:37
यमगंड : 05:52:51 -07:32:47
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:05:54 - 12:59:11

दूमुहूर्त :10:19:19 - 11:12:36
दूमुहूर्त : 15:39:03 -16:32:21
अमृतकाल : 11:51:03 -13:38:41
वर्ज्य : 15:26:20 - 17:13:59

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

12
July
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Shubh  - 
  05:52:51 - 07:32:47
 Amrit  - 
  19:12:13 - 20:32:21

 Rog  - 
  07:32:47 - 09:12:42
 Chal  - 
  20:32:21 - 21:52:29

 Udyog  - 
  09:12:42 - 10:52:37
 Rog  - 
  21:52:29 - 23:12:37

 Chal  - 
  10:52:37 - 12:32:32
 Kaal  - 
  23:12:37 - 24:32:45+

 Labh  - 
  12:32:32 - 14:12:28
 Labh  - 
  24:32:45+ - 25:52:52+

 Amrit  - 
  14:12:28 - 15:52:23
 Udyog  - 
  25:52:52+ - 27:13:00+

 Kaal  - 
  15:52:23 - 17:32:18
 Shubh  - 

  27:13:00+ - 28:33:08+

 Shubh  - 
  17:32:18 - 19:12:13
 Amrit  - 
  28:33:08+ - 29:53:16+

----------


## lok1980

भाई साहब को नमस्कार भाई जी मेरी दो समस्याओं का हल कीजिए 
मेरा अपना मकान कब बनेगा
नोकरी मैं तरकी का क्या योग है

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाई साहब को नमस्कार भाई जी मेरी दो समस्याओं का हल कीजिए 
> मेरा अपना मकान कब बनेगा
> नोकरी मैं तरकी का क्या योग है


 मित्र अपना नाम , सही जन्म तिथि , जन्म समय और जन्म स्थान बताए।

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाई साहब को नमस्कार भाई जी मेरी दो समस्याओं का हल कीजिए 
> मेरा अपना मकान कब बनेगा
> नोकरी मैं तरकी का क्या योग है


 मित्र अपना नाम , सही जन्म तिथि , जन्म समय और जन्म स्थान बताए।

----------


## BP Mishra

13/जुलाई/2012
( शुक्रवार )				का पंचांग 
 सूर्योदय :05:53:16

सूर्यास्त : 19:12:02
चंद्रोदय : 25:41:07+

चंद्रास्त : 14:27:02
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना :श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : दशमी -25:15:45+
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  :bharani  - 23:02:27

योग : धृति  -08:35:55
करण :वणिज -11:58:31

करण :विष्टि -25:15:45+

सूर्य राशि :मिथुन

चन्द्र राशि :मेष - 29:49:26+

राहुकाल : 10:52:48 -12:32:39
गुलिक : 07:33:07 -09:12:58
यमगंड : 15:52:21 -17:32:12
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:06:02- 12:59:17
दूमुहूर्त : 08:33:01 -09:26:16
दूमुहूर्त : 12:59:17 -13:52:32
अमृतकाल : 17:37:03  -19:25:31
वर्ज्य : 06:46:15 -08:34:43

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

13
July
2012
( Friday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Chal  - 
  05:53:16 - 07:33:07
 Rog  - 
  19:12:02 - 20:32:15

 Labh  - 
  07:33:07 - 09:12:58
 Kaal  - 

  20:32:15 - 21:52:27

 Amrit  - 
  09:12:58 - 10:52:48
 Labh  - 
  21:52:27 - 23:12:39

 Kaal  - 
  10:52:48 - 12:32:39
 Udyog  - 
  23:12:39 - 24:32:52+

 Shubh  - 
  12:32:39 - 14:12:30
 Shubh  - 
  24:32:52+ - 25:53:04+

 Rog  - 
  14:12:30 - 15:52:21
 Amrit  - 

  25:53:04+ - 27:13:16+

 Udyog  - 
  15:52:21 - 17:32:12
 Chal  - 
  27:13:16+ - 28:33:28+

 Chal  - 
  17:32:12 - 19:12:02
 Rog  - 
  28:33:28+ - 29:53:41+

----------


## lok1980

भाई साहब को नमस्कार

 Namme   Pratap Chand
DOB        06-11-1970
Time       10.30 PM
Place       Delhi

----------


## BP Mishra

*14/जुलाई/2012
( शनिवार )				*
 सूर्योदय :05:53:41

सूर्यास्त : 19:11:50

चंद्रोदय : 26:25:26+

चंद्रास्त : 15:18:15
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : एकादशी -27:46:03+
पक्ष :कृष्ण पक्ष

नक्षत्र  :krittika  -26:07:28+

योग : शूल- 09:42:02
करण : बव -14:32:10
करण : बालव- 27:46:03+
सूर्य राशि : मिथुन
चन्द्र राशि : वृषभ
राहुकाल : 09:13:13 -10:52:59
गुलिक :05:53:41 -07:33:27
यमगंड : 14:12:32 -15:52:18
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:06:09 -12:59:22

दूमुहूर्त :05:53:41  -06:46:53
दूमुहूर्त : 06:46:53 -07:40:06
अमृतकाल : 23:24:58  -25:13:18+
वर्ज्य : 12:34:58  -14:23:18

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

14
July
2012
( Saturday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Kaal  - 
  05:53:41 - 07:33:27
 Labh  - 
  19:11:50 - 20:32:07

 Shubh  - 
  07:33:27 - 09:13:13
 Udyog  - 
  20:32:07 - 21:52:24

 Rog  - 
  09:13:13 - 10:52:59
 Shubh  - 
  21:52:24 - 23:12:41

 Udyog  - 
  10:52:59 - 12:32:45
 Amrit  - 
  23:12:41 - 24:32:58+

 Chal  - 
  12:32:45 - 14:12:32
 Chal  - 
  24:32:58+ - 25:53:15+

 Labh  - 
  14:12:32 - 15:52:18
 Rog  - 
  25:53:15+ - 27:13:32+

 Amrit  - 
  15:52:18 - 17:32:04
 Kaal  - 
  27:13:32+ - 28:33:49+

 Kaal  - 
  17:32:04 - 19:11:50
 Labh  - 
  28:33:49+ - 29:54:06+

----------


## BP Mishra

*16/जुलाई/2012
( सोमवार )				*
 सूर्योदय :05:54:31

सूर्यास्त : 19:11:23
चंद्रोदय : 28:03:38+
चंद्रास्त : 16:58:44
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : द्वादशी -06:00:27
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : mrigashirsha  -पूर्ण रात्रि
योग : वृद्धि -11:28:23
करण : तैतिल -06:00:28
करण :गर - 18:58:38

सूर्य राशि : मिथुन  -09:39:14
चन्द्र राशि : 
वृषभ- 18:14:32

राहुकाल : 07:34:07 -09:13:44
गुलिक : 14:12:33 -15:52:10
यमगंड : 10:53:20 -12:32:57

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:23 -12:59:30
दूमुहूर्त : 12:59:30- 13:52:38
दूमुहूर्त :15:38:53 - 16:32:00

अमृतकाल : 21:42:36  -23:28:21
वर्ज्य : 11:08:02 - 12:53:48

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

16
July
2012

( Monday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Amrit  - 
  05:54:31 - 07:34:07
 Chal  - 
  19:11:23 - 20:31:49

 Kaal  - 
  07:34:07 - 09:13:44
 Rog  - 
  20:31:49 - 21:52:16

 Shubh  - 
  09:13:44 - 10:53:20
 Kaal  - 
  21:52:16 - 23:12:43

 Rog  - 
  10:53:20 - 12:32:57
 Labh  - 
  23:12:43 - 24:33:09+

 Udyog  - 
  12:32:57 - 14:12:33
 Udyog  - 
  24:33:09+ - 25:53:36+

 Chal  - 
  14:12:33 - 15:52:10
 Shubh  - 
  25:53:36+ - 27:14:03+

 Labh  - 
  15:52:10 - 17:31:46
 Amrit  - 
  27:14:03+ - 28:34:29+

 Amrit  - 
  17:31:46 - 19:11:23
 Chal  - 
  28:34:29+ - 29:54:56+

----------


## BP Mishra

*17/जुलाई/2012
( मंगलवार )				का पंचांग* 
 सूर्योदय : 05:54:56

सूर्यास्त : 19:11:07
चंद्रोदय : 28:56:41+
चंद्रास्त :17:46:42

शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : त्रयोदशी -07:49:36
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : mrigashirsha  - 07:24:16

योग : ध्रुव -11:53:49

करण : वणिज -07:49:36
करण : विष्टि -20:32:51
सूर्य राशि : कर्क
चन्द्र राशि : मिथुन

राहुकाल : 15:52:04 -17:31:36
गुलिक : 12:33:02 -14:12:33
यमगंड : 09:13:59 -10:53:30
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:29 - 12:59:34

दूमुहूर्त : 08:34:10 -09:27:15
दूमुहूर्त :23:28:49 -24:11:46+

अमृतकाल : 22:32:20 -24:16:07+
वर्ज्य : 16:29:06 - 18:12:53

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

17
July
2012
( Tuesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Rog  - 
  05:54:56 - 07:34:28
 Kaal  - 
  19:11:07 - 20:31:39

 Udyog  - 
  07:34:28 - 09:13:59
 Labh  - 
  20:31:39 - 21:52:11

 Chal  - 
  09:13:59 - 10:53:30
 Udyog  - 
  21:52:11 - 23:12:42

 Labh  - 
  10:53:30 - 12:33:02
 Shubh  - 
  23:12:42 - 24:33:14+

 Amrit  - 
  12:33:02 - 14:12:33
 Amrit  - 
  24:33:14+ - 25:53:46+

 Kaal  - 
  14:12:33 - 15:52:04
 Chal  - 
  25:53:46+ - 27:14:18+

 Shubh  - 
  15:52:04 - 17:31:36
 Rog  - 
  27:14:18+ - 28:34:50+

 Rog  - 
  17:31:36 - 19:11:07
 Kaal  - 
  28:34:50+ - 29:55:22+

----------


## BP Mishra

19/जुलाई/2012
( बृहस्पतिवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:55:47

सूर्यास्त : 19:10:32
चंद्रोदय : नहीं है

चंद्रास्त : 19:15:47

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : अमावस्या -09:53:53
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : punarvasu  -10:46:00
योग : हर्षण -11:30:49
करण : नाग -09:53:53
करण : किस्तुघ्न -22:04:50
सूर्य राशि :कर्क

चन्द्र राशि : कर्क
राहुकाल :14:12:30 -15:51:51

गुलिक : 09:14:28 -10:53:49
यमगंड :05:55:47- 07:35:08

अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:40-12:59:39
दूमुहूर्त :10:20:42 -11:13:41
दूमुहूर्त : 15:38:36 -16:31:3
अमृतकाल : 08:13:30 -09:55:10
अमृतकाल : 29:01:48+ -30:41:25+
वर्ज्य : 19:04:05 -20:43:42

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya  
 19
July
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya 

  Shubh  - 
  05:55:47 - 07:35:08
  Amrit  - 
  19:10:32 - 20:31:15

  Rog  - 
  07:35:08 - 09:14:28
  Chal  - 
  20:31:15 - 21:51:57

  Udyog  - 
  09:14:28 - 10:53:49
  Rog  - 
  21:51:57 - 23:12:40

  Chal  - 
  10:53:49 - 12:33:10
  Kaal  - 
  23:12:40 - 24:33:22+

  Labh  - 
  12:33:10 - 14:12:30
  Labh  - 
  24:33:22+ - 25:54:05+

  Amrit  - 
  14:12:30 - 15:51:51
  Udyog  - 
  25:54:05+ - 27:14:48+

  Kaal  - 
  15:51:51 - 17:31:11
  Shubh  - 
  27:14:48+ - 28:35:30+

  Shubh  - 
  17:31:11 - 19:10:32
  Amrit  - 
  28:35:30+ - 29:56:13+

----------


## lok1980

दोस्त लगता है आप हमें भूल चुके हैं

----------


## BP Mishra

> दोस्त लगता है आप हमें भूल चुके हैं


मित्र लोक जी कुछ व्यस्तता की वजह से आपके प्रश्न का जबाब न देने पाने के लिए क्षमाँ प्रार्थी हूँ ! 

1- आपके द्वारा उपलब्ध कराये गए विवरण के अनुसार -आपकी कुंडली कर्क लग्न तथा मकर राशि की है । कुंडली मे चतुर्थ भावाधिपति स्वगृह मे सूर्य ,गुरु, बुध के साथ अस्त होकर बैठा है। सूर्य नीच राशि का है तथा कर्म भाव मे शनि नीच राशिस्थ होकर बैठा है। वर्तमान मे शनि की महादशा मे शनि की अंतरदशा चल रही है। जो 26-04-2012से 29-04-2015 तक चेलेगी । जिसके फलस्वरूप कुछ विघ्न बाधा के बाद आपके दोनों काम सिद्ध होने की उम्मीद है। शनि देव की उपाशना लाभकारी रहेगी।

----------


## BP Mishra

20/जुलाई/2012
( शुक्रवार )				का पंचांग 
सूर्योदय : 05:56:13

सूर्यास्त : 19:10:13
चंद्रोदय : 06:46:54
चंद्रास्त : 19:56:58
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069

महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि :प्रतिपदा - 10:08:11

पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : pushya  -11:40:16
योग : वज्र -10:41:51
करण : बव- 10:08:11

करण : बालव -22:04:18
सूर्य राशि :कर्क

चन्द्र राशि : कर्क
राहुकाल : 10:53:58 -12:33:13
गुलिक :07:35:28 09:14:43
यमगंड : 15:51:43-17:30:58
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:06:45 -12:59:41
दूमुहूर्त :08:35:0- 09:27:57
दूमुहूर्त : 12:59:41 -13:52:37
वर्ज्य :24:42:15+ - 26:20:00+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

20
July
2012
( Friday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Chal  - 
  05:56:13 - 07:35:28
 Rog  - 

  19:10:13 - 20:31:01

 Labh  - 
  07:35:28 - 09:14:43
 Kaal  - 
  20:31:01 - 21:51:49

 Amrit  - 
  09:14:43 - 10:53:58
 Labh  - 
  21:51:49 - 23:12:37

 Kaal  - 
  10:53:58 - 12:33:13
 Udyog  - 
  23:12:37 - 24:33:26+

 Shubh  - 
  12:33:13 - 14:12:28
 Shubh  - 
  24:33:26+ - 25:54:14+

 Rog  - 
  14:12:28 - 15:51:43
 Amrit  - 
  25:54:14+ - 27:15:02+

 Udyog  - 
  15:51:43 - 17:30:58
 Chal  - 
  27:15:02+ - 28:35:50+

 Chal  - 
  17:30:58 - 19:10:13
 Rog  - 
  28:35:50+ - 29:56:39+

----------


## lok1980

जानकारी के लिये शुक्रिया दोस्त इसके अतिरिक्त अन्य कोई उपाय हो तो अबश्य लिखने की कृपया करें

----------


## BP Mishra

21/जुलाई/2012
( शनिवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:56:39

सूर्यास्त : 19:09:52
चंद्रोदय :07:42:51

चंद्रास्त : 20:36:32
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : द्वितीया -09:53:40
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  :ashlesha  - 12:06:28

योग :सिद्धि- 09:30:04

करण : कौलव -09:53:40
करण : तैतिल -21:36:43
सूर्य राशि :कर्क

चन्द्र राशि : कर्क - 12:06:28

राहुकाल : 09:14:57 -10:54:06
गुलिक : 05:56:39 -07:35:48
यमगंड : 14:12:25 -15:51:34
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:06:49 -12:59:42
दूमुहूर्त :05:56:39 -06:49:32

दूमुहूर्त : 06:49:32 -07:42:24
अमृतकाल : 10:28:43 -12:06:28
वर्ज्य :24:07:18+ -25:43:24+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					

21
July
2012
( Saturday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					


 Kaal  - 
  05:56:39 - 07:35:48
 Labh  - 
  19:09:52 - 20:30:46

 Shubh  - 
  07:35:48 - 09:14:57
 Udyog  - 
  20:30:46 - 21:51:40

 Rog  - 
  09:14:57 - 10:54:06
 Shubh  - 
  21:51:40 - 23:12:34

 Udyog  - 
  10:54:06 - 12:33:15
 Amrit  - 
  23:12:34 - 24:33:28+

 Chal  - 
  12:33:15 - 14:12:25
 Chal  - 
  24:33:28+ - 25:54:22+

 Labh  - 
  14:12:25 - 15:51:34
 Rog  - 
  25:54:22+ - 27:15:16+

 Amrit  - 
  15:51:34 - 17:30:43
 Kaal  - 
  27:15:16+ - 28:36:10+

 Kaal  - 
  17:30:43 - 19:09:52
 Labh  - 
  28:36:10+ - 29:57:04+

----------


## BP Mishra

*22/जुलाई/2012
( रविवार )				*
 सूर्योदय :05:57:04

सूर्यास्त : 19:09:31
चंद्रोदय : 08:39:05

चंद्रास्त : 21:15:18

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् :2069

महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : तृतीया -09:13:54
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : magha  -12:08:07
योग : व्यतीपात -07:58:04
करण : गर -09:13:55
करण : वणिज -20:45:40
सूर्य राशि : कर्क
चन्द्र राशि : सिंह17:30:27  -19:09:31
गुलिक : 15:51:24 -17:30:27
यमगंड : 12:33:18 -14:12:21
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:53 -12:59:42
दूमुहूर्त : 17:23:51 -18:16:41
अमृतकाल : 09:43:57 -11:20:03
अमृतकाल : 29:29:52+ -31:04:34+
वर्ज्य : 20:01:38 -21:36:20

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 22
July
2012
( Sunday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Udyog  - 
  05:57:04 - 07:36:08
  Shubh  - 
  19:09:31 - 20:30:31

  Chal  - 
  07:36:08 - 09:15:11
  Amrit  - 

  20:30:31 - 21:51:31

  Labh  - 
  09:15:11 - 10:54:14
  Chal  - 
  21:51:31 - 23:12:31

  Amrit  - 
  10:54:14 - 12:33:18
  Rog  - 
  23:12:31 - 24:33:30+

  Kaal  - 
  12:33:18 - 14:12:21
  Kaal  - 
  24:33:30+ - 25:54:30+

  Shubh  - 
  14:12:21 - 15:51:24
  Labh  - 
  25:54:30+ - 27:15:30+

  Rog  - 
  15:51:24 - 17:30:27
  Udyog  - 
  27:15:30+ - 28:36:30+

  Udyog  - 
  17:30:27 - 19:09:31
  Shubh  - 
  28:36:30+ - 29:57:30+

----------


## BP Mishra

24/जुलाई/2012
( मंगलवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:57:56

सूर्यास्त : 19:08:44

चंद्रोदय : 10:33:34
चंद्रास्त : 22:34:31
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : पंचमी  -06:52:24
क्षय तिथि : षष्ठी -29:16:16+
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : uttara phalguni  -11:11:15
योग :शिव -25:45:26+

करण : बालव- 06:52:23
करण : कौलव -18:06:12
क्षय करण : तैतिल  -29:16:16+
सूर्य राशि :कर्क
चन्द्र राशि : कन्या

राहुकाल : 15:51:02 -17:29:53
गुलिक : 12:33:20 -14:12:11
यमगंड : 09:15:38 -10:54:29
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:58 -12:59:42
दूमुहूर्त : 08:36:06 -09:28:49
दूमुहूर्त : 23:28:35 -24:11:54+
अमृतकाल :28:31:28+ -30:03:55+
वर्ज्य :19:16:41 - 20:49:09

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 24
July
2012
( Tuesday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Rog  - 
  05:57:56 - 07:36:47
  Kaal  - 
  19:08:44 - 20:29:56

  Udyog  - 
  07:36:47 - 09:15:38
  Labh  - 

  20:29:56 - 21:51:08

  Chal  - 
  09:15:38 - 10:54:29
  Udyog  - 
  21:51:08 - 23:12:21

  Labh  - 
  10:54:29 - 12:33:20
  Shubh  - 
  23:12:21 - 24:33:33+

  Amrit  - 
  12:33:20 - 14:12:11
  Amrit  - 
  24:33:33+ - 25:54:45+

  Kaal  - 
  14:12:11 - 15:51:02
  Chal  - 
  25:54:45+ - 27:15:57+

  Shubh  - 
  15:51:02 - 17:29:53
  Rog  - 
  27:15:57+ - 28:37:09+

  Rog  - 
  17:29:53 - 19:08:44
  Kaal  - 
  28:37:09+ - 29:58:22+

----------


## BP Mishra

26/जुलाई/2012
( बृहस्पतिवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:58:47

सूर्यास्त : 19:07:53

चंद्रोदय :12:33:43

चंद्रास्त :24:03:38+

शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : अष्टमी -25:23:01+
पक्ष : शुक्ल पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : chitra  - 09:11:22

योग :साध्य -20:34:55
करण : विष्टि- 14:25:59
करण : बव -25:23:01+
सूर्य राशि : कर्क
चन्द्र राशि : तुला
राहुकाल : 14:11:58- 15:50:36
गुलिक : 09:16:04 -10:54:42
यमगंड : 05:58:47 -07:37:26
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:07:02 -12:59:38
दूमुहूर्त : 10:21:49 -11:14:26
दूमुहूर्त : 15:37:27 -16:30:04
अमृतकाल : 23:33:17 -25:04:00+
वर्ज्य : 14:28:55 -  15:59:

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 26
July
2012
( Thursday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Shubh  - 
  05:58:47 - 07:37:26
  Amrit  - 
  19:07:53 - 20:29:18

  Rog  - 
  07:37:26 - 09:16:04
  Chal  - 
  20:29:18 - 21:50:43

  Udyog  - 
  09:16:04 - 10:54:42
  Rog  - 
  21:50:43 - 23:12:08

  Chal  - 
  10:54:42 - 12:33:20
  Kaal  - 
  23:12:08 - 24:33:33+

  Labh  - 
  12:33:20 - 14:11:58
  Labh  - 
  24:33:33+ - 25:54:58+

  Amrit  - 
  14:11:58 - 15:50:36
  Udyog  - 
  25:54:58+ - 27:16:23+

  Kaal  - 
  15:50:36 - 17:29:15
  Shubh  - 
  27:16:23+ - 28:37:48+

  Shubh  - 
  17:29:15 - 19:07:53
  Amrit  - 
  28:37:48+ - 29:59:13+

----------


## BP Mishra

27/जुलाई/2012
( शुक्रवार )				
सूर्योदय :05:59:13

सूर्यास्त : 19:07:25
चंद्रोदय :13:36:12

चंद्रास्त : 24:54:35+
शाका संवत् : 1934 नन्दना
विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना :श्रावण (पूर्णिमांत)

तिथि : नवमी -23:08:58
पक्ष :शुक्ल पक्ष

नक्षत्र  :swaati  -07:52:16
योग : शुभ -17:44:55
करण :बालव - 12:17:16

करण : कौलव -23:08:58
सूर्य राशि :कर्क

चन्द्र राशि :तुला -24:45:54+

राहुकाल : 10:54:48 -12:33:19
गुलिक :07:37:45 -09:16:16
यमगंड :15:50:22 -17:28:54
अभिजीतमुहूर्त :12:07:03 -12:59:36
दूमुहूर्त : 08:36:52 -09:29:24
दूमुहूर्त : 12:59:36 -13:52:08
अमृतकाल :22:07:28 - 23:37:30

वर्ज्य : 13:07:21 - 14:37:22

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 27
July
2012
( Friday) 
 Night Choghadiya 

  Chal  - 
  05:59:13 - 07:37:45
  Rog  - 
  19:07:25 - 20:28:57

  Labh  - 
  07:37:45 - 09:16:16
  Kaal  - 
  20:28:57 - 21:50:29

  Amrit  - 
  09:16:16 - 10:54:48
  Labh  - 
  21:50:29 - 23:12:00

  Kaal  - 
  10:54:48 - 12:33:19
  Udyog  - 
  23:12:00 - 24:33:32+

  Shubh  - 
  12:33:19 - 14:11:51
  Shubh  - 
  24:33:32+ - 25:55:04+

  Rog  - 
  14:11:51 - 15:50:22
  Amrit  - 
  25:55:04+ - 27:16:35+

  Udyog  - 
  15:50:22 - 17:28:54
  Chal  - 
  27:16:35+ - 28:38:07+

  Chal  - 
  17:28:54 - 19:07:25
  Rog  - 
  28:38:07+ - 29:59:39+

----------


## BP Mishra

04/अगस्त/2012
( शनिवार )				
सूर्योदय :06:02:35

सूर्यास्त : 19:03:07
चंद्रोदय : 20:28:40

चंद्रास्त : 07:54:35
शाका संवत् :1934 नन्दना

विक्रम संवत् : 2069
महीना : भाद्रपद (पूर्णिमांत)
तिथि : द्वितीया -06:17:53
क्षय तिथि : तृतीया -29:53:38+
पक्ष : कृष्ण पक्ष
नक्षत्र  : shatabhisha  - 20:46:21

योग : शोभन -17:29:17
करण : गर -06:17:54
करण : वणिज -18:00:33
क्षय करण : विष्टि -29:53:38+
सूर्य राशि : कर्क
चन्द्र राशि : कुम्भ

राहुकाल : 09:17:43 -10:55:17
गुलिक :06:02:35 -07:40:09

यमगंड : 14:10:25- 15:47:59
अभिजीतमुहूर्त : 12:06:50 -12:58:52
दूमुहूर्त : 06:02:35 -06:54:37
दूमुहूर्त : 06:54:37-07:46:39
अमृतकाल : 13:33:24 -15:09:37
वर्ज्य : 27:22:12+ -29:01:09+

----------


## BP Mishra

*Choghadiya Table*  Day Choghadiya 					
 04
August
2012
( Saturday) 
 Night Choghadiya 					

  Kaal  - 
  06:02:35 - 07:40:09
  Labh  - 
  19:03:07 - 20:25:36

  Shubh  - 
  07:40:09 - 09:17:43
  Udyog  - 
  20:25:36 - 21:48:05

  Rog  - 
  09:17:43 - 10:55:17
  Shubh  - 
  21:48:05 - 23:10:34

  Udyog  - 
  10:55:17 - 12:32:51
  Amrit  - 
  23:10:34 - 24:33:03+

  Chal  - 
  12:32:51 - 14:10:25
  Chal  - 
  24:33:03+ - 25:55:32+

  Labh  - 
  14:10:25 - 15:47:59
  Rog  - 
  25:55:32+ - 27:18:01+

  Amrit  - 
  15:47:59 - 17:25:33
  Kaal  - 
  27:18:01+ - 28:40:30+

  Kaal  - 
  17:25:33 - 19:03:07
  Labh  - 
  28:40:30+ - 30:02:59+

----------


## BP Mishra

*अगस्त माह के मुख्य व्रत तथा त्यौहार
*
1 अगस्त 2012, दिन बुधवार, श्रीसत्यनारायण व्रत, अथर्ववेदि उपाकर्म 
2 अगस्त 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, रक्षा बन्धन, गायत्री जयन्ती4 अगस्त 2012, दिन शनिवार, कज्जली तीज   5 अगस्त 2012, दिन रविवार, श्रीगणेश चतुर्थी व्रत7 अगस्त 2012, दिन मंगलवार, चन्दन षष्ठी व्रत, हल षष्ठी9 अगस्त 2012, दिन बृहस्पतिवार, श्रीकृष्ण जन्माष्टमी व्रत(स्मार्त) दुर्वाष्टमी व्रत   10 अगस्त 2012, दिन शुक्रवार, श्रीकृष्ण जन्माष्टमी व्रत(वैष्णव), गोकुलाष्टमी11 अगस्त 2012, दिन शनिवार, गुग्गा नवमी   
13 अगस्त 2012, दिन सोमवार, अजा एकादशी व्रत15 अगस्त 2012, दिन बुधवार मास शिवरात्रि व्रत, प्रदोष व्रत16 अगस्त 2012, दिन बृहस्पतवार, भाद्रपद संक्रान्ति27 अगस्त 2012, दिन सोमवार, पुरुषोत्तमा एकादशी व्रत29 अगस्त 2012, दिन बुधवार, प्रदोष व्रत   31 अगस्त 2012, दिन शुक्रवार, भाद्रपद अधिकमास पूर्णिमा, श्रीसत्यनारायण व्रत

----------


## BP Mishra

*अगस्त माह में ग्रहों की स्थिति*   सूर्य मध्य माह तक कर्क राशि में रहेंगे. उसके पश्चात 16 अगस्त 2012, 17:58 पर सिंह राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे.
   मंगल मध्य माह तक कन्या राशि में विचरण करेंगे. उसके पश्चात 14 अगस्त 2012, 09:50 पर तुला राशि में प्रवेश करेंगे.   बुध 8 अगस्त 2012, 11:10 पर कर्क राशि में मार्गी अवस्था में गोचर  करेंगे और माह के अंत में बुध 28 अगस्त 2012, 29:11 सिंह राशि में प्रवेश  करेंगे.   गुरु अगस्त के पूरे माह में वृष राशि में विचरण करेंगे.   शुक्र अगस्त के पूरे माह मिथुन राशि में विचरण करेंगे.   शनि 4 अगस्त 2012, 08:35 पर तुला राशि में विचरण करेंगे.
   राहु पूरे माह वृश्चिक राशि में रहेगें.
   केतु पूरे माह वृष राशि में रहेगें.   गुरु तथा शनि नव-पंचम योग में रहेगें.   मंगल और शनि 4 अगस्त से षडाष्टक योग बना रहे हैं.

----------


## BP Mishra

* राशिफल मेष राशि अगस्त 2012 
* *                 मेष राशि के लिए अगस्त 2012
*              मेष राशि के जातकों के लिए यह माह कुछ अच्छा रह सकता है.  धार्मिक क्रियायों में आपकी गतिविधि बनी रह सकती है. इसके साथ ही साथ आपके  व्ययों के बढने की भी संभावनाएं बनी हुई है. छोटे - भाई बहनों को लेकरआपकी  चिन्ताओं में वृद्धि हो सकती है. मेहनत व पुरुषार्थ दोनों के सहयोग से आप  आजिविका क्षेत्र में नई उपलब्धियां प्राप्त कर सकते हैं.
इस माह में दांम्पत्य जीवन की परेशानियों में कमी के योग बन रहे है. माह  आरम्भ में आपके शत्रु आपको हानि पहुंचा सकते हैं लेकिन आप अपनी उचित  कार्यवाही द्वारा उनके इन प्रयासों को विफल करने में कामयाब हो सकेंगे.  यात्राओं के दौरान मानसिक कष्ट हो सकता है. संतान प्राप्ति की संभावनाएं बन  सकती है.  इस माह के आरम्भ में आपके प्रयास से रुकी हुई योजनाओं का कार्य  फिर से आरम्भ हो सकता है. 
*                 मेष राशि के लिए अगस्त 2012 में कैरियर*               इस माह कुछ व्यय व्यर्थ के कार्यो पर हो सकते है. ऋण लेने  में बाधाओं का सामना करना पड सकता है. पराक्रम को बनाये रखने से  कार्यक्षेत्र तथा आय के क्षेत्र की बाधाओं में कमी आएगी. इस समय आप व्यापार  का विस्तार करने का विचार बना सकते है. इस समय यदि आप साझेदारी के व्यवसाय  से दूर ही रहें तो बेहतर होगा. व्यापारियों को किसी भी जोखिम भरे निवेश से  बचने का प्रयास करना चाहिए.
इस माह में पदोन्नति तथा सम्मान प्राप्ति के योग बनने की संभावना बन  सकती है. इस समय आप जॉब बदलने का कार्य सफलता से कर सकते है और आपके  उच्चाधिकारी व सहयोगी दोनों ही आपके व्यवसायिक कार्यो में अपना सहयोग  देगें. इस माह में कार्यक्षेत्र से जुडी विदेश यात्राओं को स्थगित करना  आपके लिये हितकारी रहेगा. आपको चाहिए कि आप अपनी व्यवसायिक योजनाओं को  गुप्त रखें, अन्यथा आपके शत्रु इसका लाभ उठा सकते है. 
*मेष राशि के विद्यार्थियों के लिए अगस्त 2012*मेष राशि के छात्रों के लिए यह माह अनुकूल रह सकता है. विद्यार्थी वर्ग  को अपने मनपसंद क्षेत्रों को चुनने के अवसर मिल सकते हैं. आप अपनी पढा़ई  में जोश और उत्साह के साथ अच्छा प्रदर्शन करने में कामयाब हो सकते हैं. माह  मध्य के बाद स्थिति में कुछ उतार-चढा़व देखे जा सकते हैं, स्थिति में  आकसमिक परिवर्तन के योग भी बन रहे हैं, इसलिए अपनी योजनाओं को पूरा करते  समय सचेत रहें. सफलता पाने के लिए किसी भी प्रकार के अवैध कार्य या बेईमानी  करने से दूर रहें आपके द्वारा किया गया गलत कार्य आपको मानसिक रुप से  परेशान कर सकता है और आपकी ख़ुशियों को कम कर देगा. सफलता के लिए कोई  शॉर्टकट अपनाने से दूर ही रहें तो उचित होगा.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए अगस्त 2012 में स्वास्थ*             इस माह आपका स्वास्थय अनुकुल रहेगा. स्वभाव में आत्म विश्वास  का भाव होने के कारण आपमें उर्जा शक्ति की अधिकता रहेगी. प्रकृ्ति में  बदलाव आपके स्वास्थ्य को प्रभावित कर सकता है. स्वयं को चिन्तामुक्त रखने  का प्रयास करें और जहां तक हो सके निराशा से बचें. इस समय में स्वास्थ्य के  प्रति अपनी जागरुकता को बनाये रखने से स्वास्थ्य सुख को बनाये रखा जा सकता  है.
माह अन्त में आप को शारीरिक कष्ट हो सकते है. किसी वस्तु से एलर्जी होने  की संभावना बन सकती है, बच्चों के स्वास्थ्य का ध्यान रखें तथा उनके  खाने-पीने का विशेष ख्याल रखने की आवश्यकता है. इस समय आपको चाहिए की आप  वाहनों का प्रयोग सावधानी के साथ करें.

*                 मेष राशि के लिए अगस्त 2012 में परिवार*             इस माह में आपको अपने जीवन साथी के साथ समय व्यतीत करने के  अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते है. इससे आप दोनों के मध्य समन्वय व स्नेह भाव में  वृद्धि होगी. हल्की फुल्की नोंक झोंक हो सकती है. इस अवधि में नये प्रेम  संबन्ध बनाने के अवसर प्राप्त हो सकते है. इस माह से पूर्व चले आ रहे प्रेम  संबन्धों में आपसी समझबूझ की कमी हो सकती है़. माता के स्वास्थय में कमी  के योग है. धार्मिक यात्राओं पर किये गये व्यय बढ सकते है.
आपको परिवार में सज्जनों के संम्पर्क में आने के अवसर प्राप्त होगें.  माह मध्य में आपके आत्मविश्वास में कमी आ सकती है. अपनी बुद्धिमता से  परिवार की सुख -शान्ति को बनाये रखने का प्रयास करें.  सन्तान की ओर से  चिंतित रह सकते हैं. माह मध्य के बाद परिवार में किसी नये सदस्य के शामिल  होने के योग बन रहे हैं. इसके अलावा इस समय में कोई शुभ सूचना भी आपको  प्राप्त हो सकती है.
*                 मेष राशि के लिए अगस्त 2012 में उपाय* किसी भी तरह के वाद-विवाद या तर्क-वितर्क से दूर रहें तो  अच्छा रहेगा आर्थिक चिंता, अपव्यय व तनाव से बचने के लिए आपको चाहिए की आप  घी का दीपक जला कर हनुमान संकट मोचन स्तोत्र का पाठ करें. इसके साथ ही साथ  किसी गाय चारा खिलाएं.

----------


## BP Mishra

मेरी तरफ से स्वतन्त्रतादिवस की आप सभी मित्रों को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## Unregistered

I want Dail panchang, rashifal, choghdiya

----------


## Unregistered

> I want Dail panchang, rashifal, choghdiya


sootradhar ki anupasthiti me koi bhi forum prabandhan ka sadasy is sootra ko aage badha sakta he.

ek taraf jaha aap logo ko forum par invite karte ho to dusri taraf is tarah ki demands ko andekha karte ho, ese kese chalega bhai

----------

